# El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro



## franki1 (3 Ene 2023)

Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
*El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
*El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*

ARCHIVADO EN: ARMAS, EXPLOSIVOS, DETENCIONES, DETENIDOS, GUARDIA CIVIL
SARA CID
Guardar
03.01.2023 14:03 h.
7 min
El hombre *detenido en Ripoll* por difundir a través de foros de internet instrucciones y métodos de *fabricación de armas y explosivos caseros* también publicó *mensajes misóginos*. En el foro *Burbuja.info,* que él mismo define como “de carácter humorístico” en un escrito enviado a *Crónica Global* tras quedar en libertad, el investigado escribió varios mensajes en el hilo _Me acaba de llamar mi exnovia, hace 10 años que no sé nada de ella_.
Bajo el anonimato que le proporcionaba su usuario *Urz*, el ahora investigado escribió: “Queda con ella, *fóllatela tratándola como la puta de mierda* que es, por el culo, a zurras en el culo, con la almohada apretándole la puta nuca y haciendo berridos de furia porcina. Que al terminar tenga los ojos llorosos pero te siga haciendo buen plan por sus intereses. Luego haz capturas”.





Mensajes compartidos por el detenido en Ripoll en un foro / FOROBURBUJA
*Mensajes misóginos*
En un segundo mensaje, el investigado matiza: “Asegúrate de tener una conversación de Whatsapp donde admita que fue consentido y le gustó mucho. *Haz capturas de la conversación* por si luego lo borra, que igual se puede pedir por orden judicial a Whatsapp, pero tus capturas te servirán para *no pisar el calabozo*”. 
Los mensajes han sido localizados gracias a los pantallazos que él mismo envió a este medio y en los que *figuran tanto su avatar como su nombre de usuario* en el mencionado foro y que adjuntó junto a un escrito en el que se defiende después de que la *Guardia Civil *le acusara de propagar “información explícita y pormenorizada” para construir y *modificar armas“de gran letalidad”.*

*Niega la incitación al odio*
Sobre estos contenidos difundidos en internet, el investigado confiesa que participó activamente en el foro *Burbuja.info*, pero se escuda en que lo hizo a través de un post de humor "donde contaba mi trágica ruptura con mi pareja en navidad” y que fue secundado por otros foreros, hombres y mujeres, que se intercambiaron mensajes como “*ojalá te ahogues, machista*”, “*vete a fregar, zorra*”, y que, en su opinión, “*entran dentro del humor*, así como hablar de judíos que controlan el mundo citando también reptilianos y masones, entraría dentro de la conspiranoia infantil e igualmente jocosa”.
Mantiene que pese al tono de los mensajes “*nunca incitó al odio contra ningún colectivo*” y que las “pocas veces” que escribió --16 páginas de comentarios-- lo hizo “con un tono indistinguiblemente serio y con un carácter anti-militarista y *de respeto por las libertades individuales*”.
*“Mis aportes eran vagos”*
Sobre la difusión de cómo hacer bombas y armas, aclara que hizo publicaciones en la sección “*preparacionista*” del mismo foro. “*Mis aportes eran vagos en extremo* y dentro del contexto de la temática, nunca proporcioné ingredientes completos ni sus medidas, ni mucho menos hablé de cómo fabricar armas, una simple búsqueda en Google, proporciona información mucho más detallada”.





Dos agentes de la Guardia Civil en el operativo de Ripoll / Cedida
En la misma línea, sobre la posesión de armas, asegura que todas las piezas y herramientas incautadas durante los registros de la Guardia Civil en su domicilio “*son armas de aire* de tenencia legal”. En concreto matiza que las piezas incautadas son “*pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones*”. Sin embargo, en las imágenes del instituto armado aparecen un gran número de puñales y otras armas lesivas. Asimismo, el investigado publicó mensajes en el foro sobre sistemas de combate con cuchillos como: “Herir y alejarse. Normalmente *heriremos una vez*, si la ocasión se presta y el enemigo no tiene réplica posible podemos herir varias veces, pero nuestra mentalidad debe ser siempre *herir y alejarnos* inmediatament_e”_.
*¿Pistolas de paintball?*
Sobre la acusación de difusión de *información explícita y pormenorizada* a través de un foro para modificar armas y convertirlas en armas prohibidas capaces de efectuar *disparos de potencial lesivo* mantiene que “el vídeo que sirvió para autorizar la entrada y registro a la Guardia Civil“ era una prueba de ajuste de potencia de una *marcadora de paintball*”. Mantiene que la práctica que recoge la cinta era una *prueba de ajuste *de potencia “para ver hasta dónde podía llegar la marcadora y ajustarla dentro del límite legal”. 
El detenido añade que la potencia alcanzada por la mencionada arma “puede hacer poco más que un moratón” y matiza que las balas de foam utilizadas por los antidisturbios poseen el doble de la potencia de la marcadora modificada. Sobre el taller casero de fabricación de armas y explosivos subraya que “*estaba enfocado a las armas de aire legales y a un uso particular y por afición*”, una versión que difiere de la de la Guardia Civil.
*“Soy víctima de un abuso”*
Sobre los documentos descubiertos en su ordenador precisa que en una carpeta de su escritorio guardaba el guión de tres episodios en inglés en los que hablaba de armas de aire y de mejoras con impresoras 3D para su canal de Youtube, pero que “en ningún caso aparecían armas reales ni explosivos”. Por eso, denuncia que ha sido “*víctima de un abuso institucional* y de la ignorancia y ganas de destacar de alguien”.









Los mensajes misóginos del detenido en Ripoll por fabricación de armas


El detenido en Ripoll por difundir instrucciones de fabricación de armas y explosivos caseros publicó mensajes misóginos en un foro




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## El pichín<3 (3 Ene 2023)

Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza


----------



## MaGiVer (3 Ene 2023)

Uno di noi. Burbujo presoak libertad!


----------



## MaGiVer (3 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



Eso lo sabemos todos desde el incidente de la gorda con problemas de equilibrio.


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

Besis a las buapis de verdee


----------



## CI190 (3 Ene 2023)

#LibertadPresosBurbujos


----------



## DraghiEmpire (3 Ene 2023)

Joder pues tocará devolver el lanzamisiles a los jinchos


----------



## ISTVRGI (3 Ene 2023)

Foreros borrando mensajes en 1,2,3


----------



## Erik morden (3 Ene 2023)

Estaba escribiendo en Internet, que miedo.
Ni que hubiera encerrado a un país ilegalmente y los funcionarios fueran nuestros carcelarios .


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (3 Ene 2023)

DEP burbujo
Todo lo que publico en burbuja.info es pura fantasía y humor


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

El día que se entere la GC que trabajo en una central nuclear y que me voy construyendo una bomba atómica con el uranio que robo del trabajo lo vais a flipar...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

Detienen a un chaval por tener un vídeo (completamente legal, por cierto... y publicado en el youtube además) bajado en su escritorio y unas pistolas de airsoft... pero luego hay 530 homenajes a etarras sólo en 2022 y no pasa absolutamente nada. *Cero detenidos*. Y ojo, que los homenajes a estos asesinos sí que constituyen un delito, y continúan:









Covite recopila 339 actos de homenaje a presos de ETA en los primeros siete meses de 2022


El Colectivo Víctimas del Terrorismo en el País Vasco, Covite, ha contabilizado en estos siete primeros...




www.europapress.es





Tampoco he visto que hayan detenido a conocidos foreros por enaltecimiento del terrorismo y de ETA, lo cual también es constitutivo de delito, y no el tener una airsoft cutre salchichera y un cuchillo jamonero en casa.

Bienvenidos a España. Sigan circulando. Ah! y a disfrutar de lo votado, con alegría, orgullo y satisfuckción!


----------



## favelados (3 Ene 2023)

O sea que como solo han encontrado pistolitas de airsoft tienen que agarrarse a lo del machismo..


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (3 Ene 2023)

Decir una chorrada en broma en un foro es un "mensaje misógino", que será la parte principal de una noticia cuando quieran detener a alguien porque hoy en día ser machista es peor que matar.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2023)

un saludo a la CGI


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

Lo que no sabe la GC y la PN es el meticuloso proceso de investigación que sigo para conseguir los planos de la bomba atómica...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Ene 2023)

Tengo más cuchillos grandes yo en la cocina, no sabía que era ilegal tener cuchillos en casa.

Saludos a la verdemerita, sobré todo a Charo y a Ramón su pistola nueva, mi enhorabuena por su gran trabajo persiguiendo a frikis de internet sentada en una silla.


----------



## DebtSlave (3 Ene 2023)

La verdad q con lo que ha sido este foro en relativo a la economia, crisis inmobiliaria y demás y en lo q se ha convertido pues...


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (3 Ene 2023)

@Urz dep


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Forear, una actividad de riesgo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2023)

> En el foro *Burbuja.info,* que él mismo define como “de carácter humorístico”



Creo que todos los buenos foreros nos hemos imaginado alguna vez ante un juez explicándole esto.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Joder!
Salimos en los medios,a ver si se nos llena esto ahora de psicopatas de ambas extremas.


Y a este si lo han detenido será porque alguno le ha denunciado supongo.
Habia uno progre que decía en un hilo que tomaba capturas de mensajes y tenía lista de foreros a los que reportar a los señores pulisias.
Porque es imposible tener agentes leyéndose toooodoooos los mensajes que se postean tooodoooos los días.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2023)

Me encanta este foro, os lo digo en serio. De lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida.


----------



## ansem_lionheart (3 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



Joder, claro que sí xD Solo hay que ver la fauna que hay por aquí. Xicomalo es de los que más ruido hace pero es de los suyos, de los buenos. Por eso nunca lo banean. Si se permiten bufones es por algo.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (3 Ene 2023)

Es curioso como los medios siempre lo exageran todo, lo ponen casi como si fuera un terrorista el tipo  por trollear en burbuja y tener pistolitas de airsoft

Cuantas noticias como esta nos habrán colado y nunca nos dimos cuenta?


----------



## DonCrisis (3 Ene 2023)

Joder, detenido por poner más potencia a una pistolita de airsoft. Cágate.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder!
> Salimos en los medios,a ver si se nos llena esto ahora de psicopatas de ambas extremas.
> 
> 
> ...



algún hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Yatusabes (3 Ene 2023)

Siempre usan un cabeza de turco para generar miedo al resto, en este caso para que nos auto-censuremos lo que escribimos en el foro.


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder!
> Salimos en los medios,a ver si se nos llena esto ahora de psicopatas de ambas extremas.
> 
> 
> ...



Vivimos en un estado policial de corte progre-socialista, no hay piedad con los disidentes
Al forero en cuestión creo que le ha denunciado una tipa con la que se estaba insultando hace unos días en un jilo, vamos estoy segurísimo, se habrá metido en su historial a rebuscar mierda para denunciarle


----------



## Abrojo (3 Ene 2023)

Un saludo a la Guardia Civil y feliz 2023


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

DebtSlave dijo:


> La verdad q con lo que ha sido este foro en relativo a la economia, crisis inmobiliaria y demás y en lo q se ha convertido pues...



Pues sí... como antiguo forero que soy da mucha penica, aunque toda la culpa es de @calopez por eliminar toda la moderación del foro. Para que veas cómo era antes, sólo publicar hilos en el subforo equivocado ya era motivo de baneo.


----------



## Inkalus (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Es curioso como los medios siempre lo exageran todo, lo ponen casi como si fuera un terrorista el tipo  por trollear en burbuja y tener pistolitas de airsoft



Sin olvidar el "INVESTIGADOR" encargado del caso que esta haciendo méritos antes los superiores, estos de paso avisan a la prensa y montan todo el teatro.

Lo que mas se ve en el video navajas.


----------



## la_trotona (3 Ene 2023)

El primer florero caído en el año, una pena , siempre saludaba.

Esto va a dar publicidad al floro y va a venir lo mejor de cada casa, al tiempo.


----------



## jolu (3 Ene 2023)

Que contento se va a poner mi padre cuando le diga que escribo en un foro famoso. El, que decía que nunca llegaría a ser alguien importante.

Y lo orgulloso que tienen que estar los padres de los sabuesos que vigilan este foro.

No hay nada mejor que llegar a tu casa con la sensación del trabajo bien hecho. Acabar de detener a un chico por publicar como se fabrica un tirachinas es una satisfacción para cualquier char0 de la mierdamerita. Luego coges la "ramón" y ejecutas a tus dos gusanos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Sin olvidar el "INVESTIGADOR" encargado del caso que esta haciendo méritos antes los superiores, estos de paso avisan a la prensa y montan todo el teatro.
> 
> Lo que mas se ve en el video navajas.



Y lo naranja y azul del centro de la imagen parecen lápices o bolígrafos.

Joder... tengan cuidado... vaya a ser que el chaval pueda herir a alguien con un lápiz... o escribiendo una carta a alguien.


----------



## DebtSlave (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pues sí... como antiguo forero que soy da mucha penica, aunque toda la culpa es de @calopez por eliminar la moderación del foro. Para que veas cómo era antes, sólo publicar hilos en el subforo equivocado ya era motivo de baneo.



Yo aqui aprendí de economia con Trichet en el BCE, leí sesudos análisis macro, opiniones diversas... No sé un lugar distinto a otros portales relacionados con la economia donde se exponian tesis e ideas de una forma más fácil de comprender. Y la gente se mojaba con sus predicciones.

Ahora todo es temas relacionados con mujeres, keyboard warriors prorusos vs proucras, madmaxismo sin fundamento... Si el más salao ahora y el q habla más sobre bolsa resulta ser un tal JJEJEJE... Para lo que hemos quedao macho


----------



## VandeBel (3 Ene 2023)

de Ripoll no eran los moros que atentaron en Barcelona? Que pasa en ese pueblo?


----------



## amigos895 (3 Ene 2023)

Lo tenía en ignorados y ni me suena. Pero seguro que era globalista o un trolazo del 15. Roma no paga a traidores


----------



## Inkalus (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y lo naranja y azul del centro de la imagen parecen lápices.
> 
> Joder... tengan cuidado... vaya a ser que el chaval pueda herir a alguien con un lápiz... o escribiendo a alguien.




Igual que cuando detienen a un grupillo de peligros nazis o anarquistas que ponen banderas y libros, libros muchos que puedes comprar en el fnac   .


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Ene 2023)

*Es que ni cotizaba que era floreroc *


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Ene 2023)

Un saludo a los hijos de puta de verde. Ni honor ni valor. El euro es vuestra divisa. La policía política del PSOE. Cero respeto por vosotros, escoria. Aquí os espero para cuando os dé por revisar los 8713 mensajes que he publicado hasta ahora. Probablemente varios miles sean ilegales para la charocracia que os pagan por defender, basura funcivaga.

Ni olvido ni perdón.









La Guardia Civil dice que trabaja para minimizar la crítica contra el Gobierno en las redes sociales


El ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, atribuye a un “lapsus” las declaraciones del general de la Guardia Civil




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> @Urz dep


----------



## Inkalus (3 Ene 2023)

Ya te digo yo que estar orgullosísimos de defender el estado de derecho, la democracia     .Auténticos eunucos mentales.


----------



## Aeneas (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Vivimos en un estado policial de corte progre-socialista, no hay piedad con los disidentes
> Al forero en cuestión creo que le ha denunciado una tipa con la que se estaba insultando hace unos días en un jilo, vamos estoy segurísimo, se habrá metido en su historial a rebuscar mierda para denunciarle



¿No será la charo de las letras chinas?


----------



## wopa (3 Ene 2023)

El Yosu Ternera de burbuja. ¿Tiene post de Gora Burbuja Militarrá?


----------



## Madafaca (3 Ene 2023)

Begoña, cariño, te juro que entro en este foro muy de vez en cuando.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

favelados dijo:


> O sea que como solo han encontrado pistolitas de airsoft tienen que agarrarse a lo del machismo..



A la tonti-escritora del artículo sólo ha faltado decir que "el forero se tiraba pedos, eructos y le olían los pies. Y tenía un agujero en un calcetín. Y un corte de pelo muy pasado de moda".

Demencial como poco.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Estas al tanto del tema Proari, puedes aportar alguna informacion ???. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2023)

wopa dijo:


> El Yosu Ternera de burbuja. ¿Tiene post de Gora Burbuja Militarrá?


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

URZ MI COMANDANTE


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

Como este hilo estará siendo meticulosamente rastreado y monitorizado, pondré a uno de los fans más famosos de los cuerpos de seguridad del estado para hacer más amena su lectura...


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Un saludo a los hijos de puta de verde. Ni honor ni valor. El euro es vuestra divisa. La policía política del PSOE. Cero respeto por vosotros, escoria. Aquí os espero para cuando os dé por revisar los 8713 mensajes que he publicado hasta ahora. Probablemente varios miles sean ilegales para la charocracia que os pagan por defender, basura funcivaga.



Este ya va calentando,que sale el siguiente...


----------



## Aeneas (3 Ene 2023)

¿Para esto ha quedado la guardia civil? ¿Para detener a un friki con 4 navajas, un par de pistolas de bolitas y 4 lápices? En cualquier casa de gitanos hay más armas.

El honor ni se divisa.

P.D. A ver si tienen cojones a encontrar mi garito


----------



## 21creciente (3 Ene 2023)

Que ridículo


----------



## TercioVascongado (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Este ya va calentando,que sale el siguiente...




Espero que me manden algo más que la charo medio metro que me crucé la última vez. Algún marica peludo de alguna asociación LGTBI de la Guardia Civil por lo menos, que para defender España no, pero para defender su derecho a darse por culo entre ellos y a los demás bien que se movilizan.









Inicio - Gaylespol







www.gaylespol.es













Comando LGTBIPOL


Cinco policías y guardias civiles han pasado de llevar una “doble vida” por su orientación sexual a formar a sus compañeros en igualdad y diversidad. En 2016 crearon una asociación para visibilizar el colectivo en los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad




elpais.com


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

amigos895 dijo:


> Lo tenía en ignorados y ni me suena. Pero seguro que era globalista o un trolazo del 15. Roma no paga a traidores



Es catalan no independentista, algo es algo !!!.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (3 Ene 2023)

Visotros reiros pero ya van unos pocos.

Mi pregunta es que es lo que habra hecho para hacer saltar la liebre.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (3 Ene 2023)

VandeBel dijo:


> de Ripoll no eran los moros que atentaron en Barcelona? Que pasa en ese pueblo?



Es La Sagra catalufa


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Vivimos en un estado policial de corte progre-socialista, no hay piedad con los disidentes
> Al forero en cuestión creo que le ha denunciado una tipa con la que se estaba insultando hace unos días en un jilo, vamos estoy segurísimo, se habrá metido en su historial a rebuscar mierda para denunciarle



Lo de la forera no lo sabía.Pero en este hilo que digo,claramente afirmaba que recogía capturas y lista de foreros denunciables.
Me acuerdo porque le contesté que era un mierda,básicamente.Termino llamándome delincuente,sin conocerme de nada ni haber tenido broncas previas.Vaya,por sus santos cojones.


----------



## jorobachov (3 Ene 2023)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el incidente de la gorda con problemas de equilibrio.



De comerse un culo no ?


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Lo de la forera no lo sabía.Pero en este hilo que digo,claramente afirmaba que recogía capturas y lista de foreros denunciables.
> Me acuerdo porque le contesté que era un mierda,básicamente.Termino llamándome delincuente,sin conocerme de nada ni haber tenido
> broncas previas.Vaya,por sus santos cojones.



El floro está lleno de CMs a sueldo de los cojones.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Visotros reiros pero ya van unos pocos.
> 
> Mi pregunta es que es lo que habra hecho para hacer saltar la liebre.



Para mi que le han denunciado.


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Ene 2023)

Libertad para los Presos Doríticos!!!!!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Ene 2023)

NO me jodas que era URZ!!!!!


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

CHARITOS vaguivagas de la GC entrullando a CALVOS RATA por tener 4 cuchillitos de mierda del chino que cortan menos que la cuchilleria de albacete de MI AWELA, y mientras tanto, los criminales de verdad, campando a sus reputisimas anchas por nuestras calles

Pero eh, vosotros a seguir poniendo a la misma bazofia de siempre en el poder, que va todo bien


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Vivimos en un estado policial de corte progre-socialista, no hay piedad con los disidentes


----------



## kenny220 (3 Ene 2023)

No me aparece como ignorado,no puedo ver su perfil, pero no salen sus mensajes en los temas, solo con el buscador, y su mensaje más antiguo es noviembre del 22.


----------



## Blackest (3 Ene 2023)

Jodo, lo pintan como a un loco peligroso a nuestro zorrito. Que es lo unico a lo que se pueden agarrar. Porque lo de "por fabricar armas y explosivos" si no tienen esos supuestos explosivos (no los tienen) no es mas que un bulo sacado de coñitas de internet.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

Tenía que haber hecho apología de la ETA o de los asesinatos de Paracuellos para haber salido indemne.


----------



## Abrojo (3 Ene 2023)

El hilo ese que hizo de "He descifrado este mundo" me pareció una maravilla, no recuerdo ya la hipótesis pero me dejó to loco


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Blackest dijo:


> Jodo, lo pintan como a un loco peligroso a nuestro zorrito. Que es lo unico a lo que se pueden agarrar. Porque lo de "por fabricar armas y explosivos" si no tienen esos supuestos explosivos (no los tienen) no es mas que un bulo sacado de coñitas de internet.



Por lo visto parece ser que no tenemos toda la informacion y hay una impresora de 3D por el medio.


----------



## Que viene (3 Ene 2023)

Siempre Zankeaba


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Detienen a un chaval por tener un vídeo del youtube bajado en su escritorio y unas pistolas de airsoft... pero luego hay 530 homenajes a etarras sólo en 2022 y no pasa nada. *Cero detenidos*. Y ojo, que los homenajes a estos asesinos continúan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sabe, esto no va de detener a peligrosos criminales sino de cumplir una agenda utilizando toda la propaganda posible, para que la gente no vea la que se le viene encima.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (3 Ene 2023)

foreo con delicuentes, malditos hijos de puta machistas y misoginos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Ya sabe, esto no va de detener a peligrosos criminales sino de cumplir una agenda utilizando toda la propaganda posible, para que la gente no vea la que se le viene encima.



Es más que obvio.


----------



## perrasno (3 Ene 2023)

Qué asco me da la misoginia ufff.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

tengo cuchillos de cocina mas largos que esos del fulano, vaya menosmola que son los de la guardia civil, les ha faltao logearse en el pc y sacar una captura de pantalla de todas las armas que tenia desbloqueadas en el puto battlefield
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

CUÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOS


----------



## jolu (3 Ene 2023)

Pues espera que los de verde vean que se conectaba al emule y se bajaba canciones de Andy y Lucas.

Esas char0s en nada recibirán una medalla.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (3 Ene 2023)

A que pensais que se dedican las zorras de la guardia civil metidas por cuota?
Están todo el día delante de un PC y mirando estos foros, incluso tienen usuarios con los que postean normalmente para pasar desapercibidas, a veces para provocar.
Todo está incluido dentro la industria de género, si os dais cuenta, solo interesa si se insulta a una mujer, todo lo demás les da igual, amenazas de muerte, suicidios, etarras, comunistas, fascistas, zoofilia, pro-putin,... Esta lleno este foro de eso, y les da igual, SOLO MACHISMO Y MÁS MACHISMO, hay 20mil millones en juego. 

Al Urz creo que le puse en el ignore por algo, no me extrañaria que fuese incluso un infiltrado, ya que su comportamiento era extraño.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Ene 2023)

Aqui estamos vendidos , Buenas tardes Charos del GC


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



nos controlan las charos esas de la foto, el chaleco que llevan es para ejectarse cuando leen un post de algun miembro de la copropandi


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

favelados dijo:


> O sea que como solo han encontrado pistolitas de airsoft tienen que agarrarse a lo del machismo..



han actuao igual que cuando paran a alguien por la viñeta del coche pero les entrega la cita para la semana siguiente, entonces se ponen a mirar cualquier otra cosa a ver que pescan
mientras el pais lleno de criminales de verdad


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Lo de la forera no lo sabía.Pero en este hilo que digo,claramente afirmaba que recogía capturas y lista de foreros denunciables.
> Me acuerdo porque le contesté que era un mierda,básicamente.Termino llamándome delincuente,sin conocerme de nada ni haber tenido broncas previas.Vaya,por sus santos cojones.



Pues ya que se pone, también podría haber hecho capturas de los descerebrados que hacen apologia de ETA y del terrorismo, que yo los conozco y sus menajes seguramente sigan ahí. Y eso SÍ QUE ES DELITO, no el tener en casa cuatro lápices y una pistola de airsoft.


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 Ene 2023)

Detenido un burbujarra llorón más loco que una cabra... alomejor, por eso, calbopez -de mierda- ha jodido el "tema oscuro" en esta mierda floro 



franki1 dijo:


>



MIrad las charos ahí, como forean... podríais poner vuestro nick nenas!


----------



## Lego. (3 Ene 2023)

Blackest dijo:


> Porque lo de "por fabricar armas y explosivos" si no tienen esos supuestos explosivos (no los tienen) no es mas que un bulo sacado de coñitas de internet.



Va a ser porque abría hilos con el título "BOOOOOOOOOM"


----------



## Yo. (3 Ene 2023)

¿Cómo se atreve a pensar diferente? Es un auténtico crimental.

Al final las pistolas de aire comprimido sabemos que no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

jolu dijo:


> Pues espera que los de verde vean que se conectaba al emule y se bajaba canciones de Andy y Lucas.
> 
> Esas char0s en nada recibirán una medalla.



Si descarga pornografia violenta y machista, eso es un agravante...


----------



## jolu (3 Ene 2023)

Dicen las malas lenguas que las Char0s tenían sobre la mesa dos casos:

Uno era el de una char0 compañera que tenía gusanos y estaba empeñada en ajusticiarlos.

El otro era el de un conocido forero que iba a utilizar globos llenos de agua en la fiesta de cumpleaños de su hijo.


Los casos llegaron a lo mas alto, y las Char0s recibieron el ok para perseguir al de los globos.

Resolvieron el caso con brillantez, sin un solo herido. Ahora están pendiente de recibir la "sartén de honor" con distintivo rojo y paga vitalicia de 15 euros.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> @Urz dep



operacion napalm
joder, es de un patetismo brootal


----------



## George Orwell (3 Ene 2023)

Escribir con tu IP pública y más según qué tipo de cosas es hoy en día una temeridad.

Dicho esto, detienen a un forero que dedica sus muchas horas libres a fabricar tirachinas y con eso y, sobre todo, un comentario de lo más estúpido tienen para rellenar el artículo asustacharos del día. Aunque lo preocupante es que se invierta dinero público en estas cosas y detener a un friki inofensivo. Porque lo jodido es que le detengan por fabricar tirachinas, no por usarlos.


----------



## Blackest (3 Ene 2023)

Me encanta la forma en que muestran las cosas a camara, parece el precio justo

¡Mira mira unas llaves!
¡Mira mira una pistola de paintball!
¡MIra mira una daga mas pequeña que el cuchillo jamonero que tienes en tu casa!

Lo malo es que saben que la mayoría de gente es subnormal y van a ver ahi nada mas que un monton de de cuchillos como los que ellos tienen en su casa pero como en la noticia se habla de un malvado neonazi misogino van a ver los cuchillos y ya se van a montar sus peliculas


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Ene 2023)

tal cual


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Me encanta este foro, os lo digo en serio. De lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida.



tiene cosas que no se sabe ni lo que son joder, me pregunto si los pones todos juntos en hilera y puedes hacer un aparato aun mas chulo que esos que tiene
en plan


a partir del minuto 8 segundos


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

Blackest dijo:


> Lo malo es que saben que la mayoría de gente es subnormal y van a ver ahi nada mas que un monton de de cuchillos como los que ellos tienen en su casa pero como en la noticia se habla de un malvado neonazi misogino van a ver los cuchillos y ya se van a montar sus peliculas



Hasta @moromierda porta mejor material


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Lo que no sabe la GC y la PN es el meticuloso proceso de investigación que sigo para conseguir los planos de la bomba atómica...



molaria que nuestro fisico nuclear burbujero se llamase javier
asi la peli podria llamarse
oppenjavier


----------



## George Orwell (3 Ene 2023)

Blackest dijo:


> Me encanta la forma en que muestran las cosas a camara, parece el precio justo
> 
> ¡Mira mira unas llaves!
> ¡Mira mira una pistola de paintball!
> ...



Hay en YouTube varias decenas de vídeos de amistosos Halal USANDO machetes bastante más peligrosos que todas las "armas" del peligrosísimo forero en calles españolas.

Eso no debe ser preocupante, no. Mucho peor un comentario estúpido del hinterné.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

George Orwell dijo:


> Escribir con tu IP pública y más según qué tipo de cosas es hoy en día una temeridad.
> 
> Dicho esto, detienen a un forero que dedica sus muchas horas libres a fabricar tirachinas y con eso y, sobre todo, un comentario de lo más estúpido tienen para rellenar el artículo asustacharos del día. Aunque lo preocupante es que se invierta dinero público en estas cosas y detener a un friki inofensivo. Porque lo jodido es que le detengan por fabricar tirachinas, no por usarlos.



Los tirachinas no son armas ilegales ???.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pues ya que se pone, también podría haber hecho capturas de los descerebrados que hacen apologia de ETA y del terrorismo, que yo los conozco y sus menajes seguramente sigan ahí. Y eso SÍ QUE ES DELITO, no el tener en casa cuatro lápices y una pistola de airsoft.



Claro,pero es igual que con todos esos inmis y “nuestros niños” que salen un finde con machetes de medio metro y ahí siguen,campando a sus anchas.
Ya lo de enchironar a delincuentes de verdad y gente que efectivamente es peligrosa y nociva,pa otro día.


----------



## Aeneas (3 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, lo de la impresora 3D es otro asustaviejas. Parece que cualquiera hoy en día con una impresora 3D puede tener más arsenal que los marines y cualquiera que sepa del mundillo de las armas en el mercado libre sabe que lo más difícil de conseguir no es el arma, sino la munición. Incluso pudiendo fabricar armas iguales que las "profesionales" no se puede fabricar la munición.


----------



## George Orwell (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los tirachinas no son armas ilegales ???.



Depende de si los acompañas de mensajes misóginos.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

George Orwell dijo:


> Depende de si los acompañas de mensajes misóginos.



En el video tambien se ve una pistola-ballesta desmontada y unos cuantos virotes...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Ene 2023)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un saludo a la Guardia Civil y feliz 2023



Luego nos quejamos de que no trabajan ... el día que ilegalicen la prostitución van a tu casa fijo y te caen varias perpétuas. Yo que tú me hacía mujer ya de una vez, que igual en la trena femenina pasas mejor el rato.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

el forero urz, turcochino de nacimiento, entrando en el foro con sus armas tuneadas y chetadas al maximo
segismunda y aynrandiano luchan por sus vidas
imagenes de archivo


----------



## wanamaker (3 Ene 2023)

Y la Guardia Civil por que filtra partes irrelevantes de sus investigaciones?
A cualquiera que detengan van a poner lo que escribe en twiter?
Publicaran el instagram?

No deberia ser legal, y patetico es un tanto.


----------



## Abc123CBA (3 Ene 2023)

No verás a los de libertad para valtonik (o cómo se llame) rasgarse las vestiduras por este usuario.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

jolu dijo:


> Que contento se va a poner mi padre cuando le diga que escribo en un foro famoso. El, que decía que nunca llegaría a ser alguien importante.
> 
> Y lo orgulloso que tienen que estar los padres de los sabuesos que vigilan este foro.
> 
> No hay nada mejor que llegar a tu casa con la sensación del trabajo bien hecho. Acabar de detener a un chico por publicar como se fabrica un tirachinas es una satisfacción para cualquier char0 de la mierdamerita. Luego coges la "ramón" y ejecutas a tus dos gusanos.



ha tenido suerte si no le han visto un poco negro y le han plantao un kilo de droga debajo de la cama
lol


----------



## GonX (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



Me suena


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 Ene 2023)

¿Qué?!... ¿qué dices tú de "troles de izquierda" so IMBÉCIL?... si lo dejas en "troll" me vale, porque entro aquí más que nada a trolearos a los llorones, que sois más tontos que mis cojones pero, ¿"de izuierdas"?  ME CAGO EN TÓ PUTA MADRE! multi de mierda!!! que lo mismo soy mucho más de derechas que tú, so ridículo!

Eso sí, me da "muchissmo" asco la puta pepé, el pakismo y toda esa mierda hortera que tanto veneráis, incluída la puta dictadura corrupta y pakista y... sin haberla vivido siquiera! TONTACO!

Y luego... ¿que coño vas a banear tú, so ladilla?  si es que, más tontos no podéis ser, pegotes de mierda!

Detrás de tí, roña infecta mierdera-patética... mientras tanto, tu y tu puta multi, váis al puto ignore, como el resto de tus multis de mierda, almorrana infecta, IJOPUTA! a ver si te mueres ahogado en tus própios vómitos y aparte de hacerte un favor a tí, ya de paso al resto del universo... cacho escombro!


----------



## Vietcong (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Lo que no sabe la GC y la PN es el meticuloso proceso de investigación que sigo para conseguir los planos de la bomba atómica...



Sí, tu ve haciendo coñas que la funcicharo con el tricornio de turno te lo va a explicar... 
Esa gente menos arrestar a la chusma, cualquoer cosa. Es bien sabido que siempre han ido a por el flaco.


----------



## favelados (3 Ene 2023)

El tío tenía un llavero, una linterna, un prybar chino y algunos cuchillos seguramente tb todos del alliexpress seguro que se ha leído los hilos de EDC de Ay Randiano


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

Vietcong dijo:


> Sí, tu ve haciendo coñas que la funcicharo con el tricornio de turno te lo va a explicar...
> Esa gente menos arrestar a la chusma, cualquoer cosa. Es bien sabido que siempre han ido a por el flaco.



No problemo:



"Viva el orden y la ley"


----------



## Shy (3 Ene 2023)

¿Ese no era el gilipollas que decía haber sido escolta, criptomonguer, experto en armas, preparador de la policía y que también quería formar un club de la lucha?


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)

Mejor no vuelvo a ejpaña en el resto de mi vida


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

El hilo de la discordia...


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

jkaza dijo:


> Mejor no vuelvo a ejpaña en el resto de mi vida



Si te envian a prision, autorizame para los vis a vis y te llevo tabaco !!!.


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si te envian a prision, autorizame para los vis a vis y te llevo tabaco !!!.



Me voy con Valtonyc y Puigdemon que los tengo a 1 hora en coche.


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

Los siguientes semos nosotros @Chulita


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 Ene 2023)

El calvo de nuevo con diarrea.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

forero urz pillado por la guardia civil japonesa con billetes falsificados y pornografia del tipo yaoi
imagenes de archivo


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Esto es lo que tendrian que investigar los agentes de la Benemerita, misoginia en estado puro !!!. 






NSFW - Front o Back ?







www.burbuja.info


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (3 Ene 2023)

DebtSlave dijo:


> Yo aqui aprendí de economia con Trichet en el BCE, leí sesudos análisis macro, opiniones diversas... No sé un lugar distinto a otros portales relacionados con la economia que se exponian tesis e ideas de una forma más fácil de comprender. Y la gente se mojaba con sus predicciones.
> 
> Ahora todo es temas relacionados con mujeres, keyboard warriors prorusos vs proucras, madmaxismo sin fundamento... Si el más salao ahora y el q habla más sobre bolsa resulta ser un tal JJEJEJE... Para lo que hemos quedao macho



Es que en los viejos tiempos quien cagara un hilo en el Principal explicando que "mi novia me ha dejado por un moro" o "pelea de negros en un McDonals" era papeleado, lefado y baneado.

En la actualidad se convierten en multipeix y entierran en las profundidades a cualquier hilo medianamente serio sobre economia, politica o sociedad.


----------



## Blackest (3 Ene 2023)

La borregada muy satisfecha porque su já sivi los ha protegido de un malvado nazi misogino peligroso con puñales y pistolas que iba pegando palizas a panchitos.




> ️️Feliz año nuevo y gracias por protegernos.






> Dios mío!! que barbaridad!! muchas gracias por hacer tan bien su trabajo..! feliz año y cuídense.!!





> Que barbaridad como siempre buen trabajo, viva la Guardia civil



Ojito con esto enfermo mental que pide *cadena perpetua*



> Miedo me da como va el mundo para las nuevas generaciones ,estos delitos tendrían que *ser cadena perpetua* asin otros se lo pensarían ,mi reconocimiento y respeto para todos vosotr@s cuidaros y no perdáis la esperanza de acabar con estas lacras malvadas




Así está la borregada pidiendo cadenas pepretuas por etener dagas de colección y pistolas de airsoft.


----------



## 21creciente (3 Ene 2023)

La mitad de usuarios son picoletos, periodistas y cm


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> foreo con delicuentes, malditos hijos de puta machistas y misoginos



desde el caso de triptolemo ya se sabia que eramos lo puto peor
esto lo confirma
real muthafuckng Gs, all of us, sheeeit


----------



## Gatoo_ (3 Ene 2023)

Yo también soy misógino y lo digo abiertamente, señores agentes de la guardia civil.

Ellas se lo han ganado a pulso con la promoción de leyes que hunden al varón en el nivel de derechos de un esclavo del S.XVIII, y como no es delito ser misógino, pues que me llamen los becarios juntaletras de El Españordo y se lo explico con más detalle.

Aquí queda para cuando registren mi casa por haber dicho _puta_, que al paso que vamos no tardaremos mucho en llegar a ese extremo.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



¡Y qué!, ¡solo faltaría que la gente no pueda decir lo que le salga de las pelotas!. Por otra parte a saber lo que estos consideran comentarios misóginos.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Ene 2023)

Uno di noi.


----------



## 21creciente (3 Ene 2023)

Al que tienen fichao es aynrandiano

Operación lumen


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

Os creeis cualquier puta mierda que se inventa el sistema.

Ese forero era un CM y la detencion un montaje.

Ha faltado el libro de "mi lucha" y alguna bandera de las SS.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> Al que tienen fichao es aynrandiano
> 
> Operación lumen



*Operacion Camiseta de Kevlar, Bilbo, Febrero 2023*


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

George Orwell dijo:


> Escribir con tu IP pública y más según qué tipo de cosas es hoy en día una temeridad.
> 
> Dicho esto, detienen a un forero que dedica sus muchas horas libres a fabricar tirachinas y con eso y, sobre todo, un comentario de lo más estúpido tienen para rellenar el artículo asustacharos del día. Aunque lo preocupante es que se invierta dinero público en estas cosas y detener a un friki inofensivo. Porque lo jodido es que le detengan por fabricar tirachinas, no por usarlos.



ya lo decia scarface

Cause where I come from yo, everybody's got a gat
And niggas try your ass just to see where you got your heart at
And if your shit is flimsy then your ass is gonna bend
And like I said before there will be no tears in the end

es asi como me siento cada vez que entro en burbuja, bueno, ahora que no tiene modo oscuro no, pero antes era el autentico mal hecho web


foreros de burbuja:
outlaws
temerarios
real Gs


aint no love in this motherfucker


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

ForoCoches?


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



A mí me parece primero, un gilipollas, y segundo, un cagón.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Os creeis cualquier puta mierda que se inventa el sistema.
> 
> Ese forero era un CM y la detencion un montaje.
> 
> Ha faltado el libro de "mi lucha" y alguna bandera de las SS.



eso que has escrito hay que ponerlo con spoiler
que sino nos jodes la pelicula


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> Al que tienen fichao es aynrandiano
> 
> Operación lumen



No nombréis a más foreros,copon.


----------



## 917 (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> ForoCoches?



Aquello está más controlado y no hay tanto loco.


----------



## Reivakuum (3 Ene 2023)

Yo estoy deseando que vengan a detenerme, sacar la pipa de airsoft, que me peguen 4 tiros y joder la vida de funcivago de mierda a estos hijos de puta de color oliva, traidores de mierda. En qué piensan cuando juran bandera?

Y de los manikis de azul oscuro mejor no digo nada porque no quiero que me llamen homofobo, ya mañana si eso...


----------



## DebtSlave (3 Ene 2023)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que en los viejos tiempos quien cagara un hilo en el Principal explicando que "mi novia me ha dejado por un moro" o "pelea de negros en un McDonals" era papeleado, lefado y baneado.
> 
> En la actualidad se convierten en multipeix y entierran en las profundidades a cualquier hilo medianamente serio sobre economia, politica o sociedad.



Pero es q ahora no se respetan ni los subforos. Entras en economia y es lo mismo q actualidad. 
Supongo q al calvo le rentará tanta basura pq no entiendo como está dejando q este lugar se pudra así... Muestra de ello son los anuncios megainvasivos que a veces te encuentras.

Supongo q sabe q los foreros interesantes y con conocimiento hace tiempo q se marcharon y ahora le toca competir con canales de telegram y otras comunidades donde realmente se habla y se trata la economia y las finanzas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ene 2023)

Un saludo a La Santa Institución y a mi madre.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yimi (3 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> Al que tienen fichao es aynrandiano
> 
> Operación lumen



Han llamado a Superlópez.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> @Urz dep



peligrosisimo oiga ....
aire comprimido y navajas del aliexpress


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Como investiguen todos los insultos machistas que recibe Patricia en el foro, mas de uno ira a declarar al juzgado !!!. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Me acabo de dar cuenta.


----------



## pocholito (3 Ene 2023)

Thor más vpn manda


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

No tengo cuenta en FC,pero dicen por aquí que está lleno de Flanders.
Si los que piensan diferente al discurso oficial no pueden opinar en un foro,se les echa la marabunta encima o se les banea,apaga y vamonos.Ningun interés de formar parte de tal foro.

No defiendo a los cuatro enfermos mentales que he podido leer aquí,pero ahí los dejo.A alguno ni lo he puesto en el ignore.Creo que poder leer una amplia variedad de opiniones es positivo.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 Ene 2023)

Yo en mi casa duermo con un Gepard M3 de fabricación húngara debajo de la almohada, me lo regaló el superintendente de la T.I.A hace unos meses en reconocimiento a mis servicios prestados. Tranquilos no pienso entrar al congreso ni al senado con ese juguetito, es solo por si me entran a robar en mi casa mientras duermo, ni siquiera lo usaría si los que entran fueran okupas por supuesto, a esos les pondría la alfombra roja. 



*Viva papá estado bolivariano!!!*


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

favelados dijo:


> El tío tenía un llavero, una linterna, un prybar chino y algunos cuchillos seguramente tb todos del alliexpress seguro que se ha leído los hilos de EDC de Ay Randiano



aynrandiano cuando sale a la calle, segun camina, va sonando esta cancion


aynrandiano es first ballot hall of famer, legend in his time
este tio no tenia linternas de un millon de lumens ni chalecos tacticos con proteccion fotovoltaica y ataque esoterico +9
no le puedes mencionar en la misma frase


----------



## tarrito (3 Ene 2023)

Saludos a los controladores... y os invito a pasar por la sección "coronavirus", como erais de los "imprescindibles" seguramente llevéis uno o varios rejonazos del elixir mágico curalotodo


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Entiendo que el delito cometido por el forero consiste en fabricar "explosivos" que no se muestran en la foto, armas caseras, de las que solo se distinguen en dicha foto una especie de ballesta o tirachinas casero ¿Y algo más?

¿Cuanto dinero y recursos se han gastado en capturar a este peligrosísimo delincuente?

En lo que respecta al resto del artículo no merece ni comentario, pura manipulación para intentar asociar unas determinadas opiniones al hecho de tener armas o supuestos explosivos.

Simplemente de vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Es que en los viejos tiempos quien cagara un hilo en el Principal explicando que "mi novia me ha dejado por un moro" o "pelea de negros en un McDonals" era papeleado, lefado y baneado.
> 
> En la actualidad se convierten en multipeix y entierran en las profundidades a cualquier hilo medianamente serio sobre economia, politica o sociedad.



españa no tiene economia ninguna, si el foro fuese solo de economia habria conectados al dia como 4 personas distintas, y lo sabes
es mas
si solo fuera de economia se habria convertido hace ya mucho tiempo en un foro habitado exclusivamente por cryptomongers
yo no se tu, pero prefiero travelos, frikis de las armas, satanicos, gente que caga en la boca a otra gente, y a peña del atletico de madrid, antes que a cryptobros, que tambien admito a cryptobros, porque ¿quienes somos nosotros para juzgar a ludopatas de mierda?


----------



## Soundblaster (3 Ene 2023)

¿y los nukes? esta claro que el nivel educativo cada vez va a menos.


----------



## Turbocalbo (3 Ene 2023)

la_trotona dijo:


> El primer florero caído en el año, una pena , siempre saludaba.
> 
> Esto va a dar publicidad al floro y va a venir lo mejor de cada casa, al tiempo.



pues ya no se yo, como la gente a nivel general se ponga a leer el floro se les despierta la borregada...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

Otro burdo montaje para que el Maestre y otros hijos de puta publiquen en las redes sobre la amenaza de la extrema derecha paramilitar y misógina

Como dice algún forero, se les ha olvidado poner junto a las "armas" un ejemplar de Mein Kampf o una foto de Franko, que suele ser algo de manual en este tipo de fantochadas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

La Guardia Civil, de luchar denodadamente contra la ETA a seguir la agenda del trilero mayor del Reino.


----------



## jolu (3 Ene 2023)

Mientras se destinan dineros para que las Char0s reciban su "sartén de oro con distintivo rojo", Griñán está en la calle, el marido de Mónica Oltra está en la calle, los etarras están en la calle y los golpistas están indultados.

Si yo fuera un verdón me pegaba un tiro, pero antes de ejecutar a los hijos. Al revés no vale.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿y los nukes? esta claro que el nivel educativo cada vez va a menos.



Time Zero.

The capacitors discharged, sending
an impulse down a wire into a divider network. The length of the first wire was
50 centimeters. This took one and two-thirds nanoseconds. The impulse entered a
dividing network using krytron switches; each of them a small and exceedingly
fast device using selfionized and radioactive krypton gas to time its discharges
with remarkable precision. Using pulse-compression to build their amperage, the
dividing network split the impulse into seventy different wires, each of which
was exactly one meter in length. The relayed impulses required three-tenths of a
shake (three nanoseconds) to transit this distance. The wires all had to be of
the same length, of course, because all of the seventy explosive blocks were
supposed to detonate at the same instant. With the krytrons and the simple
expedient of cutting each wire to the same length, this was easy to
achieve.

The impulses reached the detonators simultaneously. Each
explosive block had three separate detonators, and none of them failed to
function. The detonators were small wire filaments, sufficiently thin that the
arriving current exploded each. The impulse was transferred into the explosive
blocks, and the physical detonation process began 4.4 nanoseconds after the
signal was transmitted by the timer. The result was not an explosion, but an
implosion, since the explosive force was mainly focused inward.

The
high-explosives blocks were actually very sophisticated laminates of two
materials, each laced with dust from light and heavy metals. The outer layer in
each case was a relatively slow explosive with a detonation speed of just over
seven thousand meters per second. The explosive wave in each expanded radially
from the detonator, quickly reaching the edge of the block. Since the blocks
were detonated from the outside-in, the blast front traveled inward through the
blocks. The border between the slow and fast explosives contained bubbles;
called voids; which began to change the shockwave from spherical-shaped to a
planar, or flat wave, which was focused again to match exactly its metallic
target, called "drivers."

The "driver" in each case was a piece of
carefully shaped tungsten-rhenium. These were hit by a force wave traveling at
more than nine thousand eight hundred meters (six miles) per second. Inside the
tungsten-rhenium was a one-centimeter layer of beryllium. Beyond that was a
one-millimeter thickness of uranium 235, which though thin weighed almost as
much as the far thicker beryllium. The entire metallic mass was driving across a
vacuum, and since the explosion was focused on a central point, the actual
closing speed of opposite segments of the bomb was 18,600 meters (or 11.5 miles)
per second.

The central aiming point of the explosives and the
metallic projectiles was a ten-kilogram (22-pounds) mass of radioactive
plutonium 239. It was shaped like a glass tumbler whose top had been bent
outwards and down toward the bottom, creating two parallel walls of metal.
Ordinarily denser than lead, the plutonium was compressed further by the
million-atmospheres pressure of the implosion. This had to be done very quickly.
The plutonium 239 mass also included a small but troublesome quantity of
plutonium 240, which was even less stable and prone to pre-ignition. The outer
and inner surfaces were slammed together and driven in turn toward the geometric
center of the weapon.

The final external act came from a device
called a "zipper." Operating off the third signal from the still-intact
electronic timer, the zipper was a miniature particle accelerator, a very
compact minicyclotron that looked remarkably like a handheld hair-dryer. This
fired deuterium atoms at a beryllium target. Neutrons traveling ten percent of
the speed of light were generated in vast numbers and traveled down a metal tube
into the center of the Primary, called the Pit. The neutrons were timed to
arrive just as the plutonium reached half of its peak density. Ordinarily a
material weighing roughly twice an equivalent mass of lead, the plutonium was
already ten times denser than that and still accelerating inward. The
bombardment of neutrons entered a mass of still-compressing
plutonium.

Fission.

The plutonium atom has an atomic
weight of 239, that being the combined number of neutrons and protons in the
atomic nucleus. What began happened at literally millions of places at once, but
each event was precisely the same. An invading "slow" neutron passed close
enough to a plutonium nucleus to fall under the Strong Nuclear Force that holds
atomic nuclei together. The neutron was pulled into the atom's center, changing
the energy state of the host nucleus and kicking it into an unstable state. The
once symmetrical atomic nucleus began gyrating wildly and was torn apart by
force fluctuations. In most cases a neutron or proton disappeared entirely,
converted to energy in homage to Einstein's law E = MC2. The energy that
resulted from the disappearance of the particles was released in the form of
gamma- and X-radiation, or any of thirty or so other but less important routes.
Finally, the atomic nucleus released two or three additional neutrons. This was
the important part. The process that had required only one neutron to start
released two or three more, each traveling at over ten percent of the speed of
light; 20,000 miles per second; through space occupied by a plutonium mass two
hundred times the density of water. The majority of the newly liberated atomic
particles found targets to hit.

A chain reaction merely means that
the process builds on itself, that the energy released is sufficient to continue
the process without outside assistance. The fission of the plutonium proceeded
in steps called "doublings." The energy liberated by each step was double that
of the preceding one, and that of each subsequent step was doubled again. What
began as a trivial amount of energy and just a handful of freed particles
doubled and redoubled, and the interval between steps was measured in fractions
of nanoseconds. The rate of increase; that is, the acceleration of the chain
reaction; is called the "Alpha," and is the most important variable in the
fission process. An Alpha of 1,000 means that the number of doublings per
microsecond is a vast number, 2'°°°; the number 2 multiplied by itself one
thousand times. At peak fission; between 250 and 253; the bomb would be
generating 10 billion billion watts of power, one hundred thousand times the
electrical-generating capacity of the entire world. Fromm had designed the bomb
to do just that; and that was only ten percent of the weapon's total designed
output. The Secondary had yet to be affected. No part of it had yet been touched
by the forces only a few inches away.

But the fission process had
scarcely begun.

Some of the gamma rays, traveling at the speed of
light, were outside the bombcase while the plutonium was still being compressed
by the explosives. Even nuclear reactions take time. Other gamma rays started to
impact on the Secondary. The majority of the gammas streaked through a gas cloud
that only a few microseconds earlier had been the chemical explosive blocks,
heating it far beyond the temperatures chemicals alone could achieve. Made up of
very light atoms like carbon and oxygen, this cloud emitted a vast quantity of
low-frequency "soft" X-rays


----------



## Charo afgana (3 Ene 2023)

Saludos a las charos de telemáticos,

unas fantas?


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Que no se pase la Benemérita por el hilo de la tercera guerra mundial que allí hay gente que sabe de carros de combate y cazas y no me extrañaría que tuvieran alguno en el garaje.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Encima no aporta factura de esta, podría ser adquirida en el mercado negro.


----------



## HÄXAN (3 Ene 2023)

Me las imagino en el cuartel quejándose a la legión de charos paguiteras sistémicas de telematicos , haciéndose las indignadas leyendo en alto la escena sexual relatada detalladamente por el forero, despreciándole públicamente a la vez que sus resecos coños se humedecen por primera vez en 10 años, soñando que su marido algún día las folle así.
Buena hipocresía se gastan estos chuchos del amo.

Para fiscalizar políticamente textos y opiniones de foreros y denunciarlos a los medios, los primeros, pero cuando profanan la tumba de un héroe nacional miráis a otro sitio, eh? Entonces hacéis Tiktoks, verdad??


----------



## ROBOTECH (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


>



¿Por qué usa Windows la Guardia Civil?
¿Por qué no usan software libre?


----------



## alas97 (3 Ene 2023)

Bueno, a lo que importa de verdad.

1-Ya sabemos que los moredadores de burbuja es la gc, así que duda aclarada.

2-una vez que estes empapelado y guardado en la trena. ¿Se podrá seguir entrando en burbuja?

Ya saben, para llevar un diario y contar la experiencia dentro de las tripas del sistema.

Me interesa eso de las piscinas llenas, los spa, los gym, el menú, y la fauna varía que con la que tendrás que convivir y te pregunte.

"*Macho porque estás aquí*".

"*aahhh, soy superpeligrosisimo*".

"*¿Vienes de siria?*".

"*No"... "De burbujainfo*".

*¡Suenan las alarmas! 

ÑUA ÑUA ÑUA ÑUA ÑUA PIIII PIIIII PIIII ÑUA ÑUA*

salen los robocops embozados en armaduras y garrotes de dos metros, y se procede a poner *cinta amarilla* alrededor del ínclito burbujero.

Ni bin laden, oiga. Murmuran los presos, esto es un caso directo para Guantánamo, exclaman otros.

_*eSTo es peor que la guerra de los "tiranidos*",... murmura otro condenado por frikismo, y ser agarrado infraganti mientras construía figuritas de warhammer._

Algo totalmente deleznable, misógino, cruel, machista y violento.

Propio de mentes inestables.

Fue el fallo del sistema.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> El día que se entere la GC que trabajo en una central nuclear y que me voy construyendo una bomba atómica con el uranio que robo del trabajo lo vais a flipar...



Supongo que seguirás los vídeos de los Simpson para el robo nucelar, allí está bien explicado


----------



## Orooo (3 Ene 2023)

Publicana mensajes heteropatriarcales y ultrafrancos


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Os creeis cualquier puta mierda que se inventa el sistema.
> 
> Ese forero era un CM y la detencion un montaje.
> 
> Ha faltado el libro de "mi lucha" y alguna bandera de las SS.



Yo pensé que era GC o Nacional cuando sacó el hilo de crear un '*Club de la Lucha*'.

Los CMs de izmierda ya llevan tiempo sin pedir que se cierre el foro. Les habrán dicho que al tener más 'libertad de expresión', es un buen honeypot para atrapar posibles outsiders 'peligrosos'.

@calopez, creo que es hora de que cierres la sección 'El ático'.


----------



## Cruzado (3 Ene 2023)

Que pena debe ser vivir en Sin City version paco, e ir contra un pobre desgraciado que hace bromas misogenas, mientras sabes que tus Jefes y Politicos se dedican a negocios amorales, desde trata hasta sustancias blancas

Yo no me perdonaria, ser un puto perro amaestrado y gastar mi tiempo y recursos publicos en estas mierdas, mientras sabes que "x" o "y" hacen autenticas aberraciones y debes agachar la cabeza

Si hay un juicio final, ya saben donde van a acabar por colaboracionistas.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (3 Ene 2023)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Es La Sagra catalufa





ElCalvo dijo:


> Claro, el Mediterráneo es el horror, mejor sitios como La Sagra, de toda la vida...



Durante todo un día de otoño, triste, oscuro, silencioso, cuando las nubes se cernían bajas y pesadas en el cielo, crucé solo, a caballo, una región singularmente lúgubre del país; y, al fin, al acercarse las sombras de la noche, me encontré a la vista de la melancólica Sagra.

No sé cómo fue, pero a la primera mirada que eché, invadió mi espíritu un sentimiento de insoportable tristeza. Digo insoportable porque no lo atemperaba ninguno de esos sentimientos semiagradables por ser poéticos, con los cuales recibe el espíritu aun las más austeras imágenes naturales de lo desolado o lo terrible.

Miré el escenario que tenía delante —la casa y el sencillo paisaje del dominio, las paredes desnudas, las ventanas como ojos vacíos, los ralos y siniestros juncos, y los escasos troncos de árboles agostados— con una fuerte depresión de ánimo únicamente comparable, como sensación terrena, al despertar del fumador de opio, la amarga caída en la existencia cotidiana, el horrible descorrerse del velo. Era una frialdad, un abatimiento, un malestar del corazón, una irremediable tristeza mental que ningún acicate de la imaginación podía desviar hacia forma alguna de lo sublime. ¿Qué era —me detuve a pensar—, qué era lo que así me desalentaba en la contemplación de La Sagra? Misterio insoluble; y yo no podía luchar con los sombríos pensamientos que se congregaban a mi alrededor mientras reflexionaba.

Es mirar la zona en un mapa y ya te trepan todos los males, como raíces negras, cartografía maldita, como si de una impúdica auscultación de aullidos de galgos nocturnos en su última penuria se tratara... el mapa late envilecido.

Decía José Antonio Primo de Rivera que los castellanos conquistaron el mundo porque no tenían otra opción, quien haya vivido en Toledo Norte sabe que esto es un dogma de fe.

Es una tierra de desdicha. Desdicha mala...


----------



## Trotamo (3 Ene 2023)

Si esto es verdad a URZ debemos hacerle forero del año 2022. Y hacer una fiesta en su honor. Que acabaremos haciendo una pachanga con sus pistolitas de aire comprimido.
Saludos a los funcivagos de la GC. Que persiguen a ciudadanos normales en vez de a delincuentes. Ah, que los delincuentes son los que le dan las órdenes a sus jefes chupapollas!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> pues ya no se yo, como la gente a nivel general se ponga a leer el floro se les despierta la borregada...



burbuja es como la nave que iba por matrix despertando a la gente, pero al mando en lugar de un negro tenemos al mando a un calvo

all hail calopez
all hail pazuzu


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Ene 2023)

*BOOOOM: En un mensaje dijo que por su culpa fueron distituidos cargos politicos y que esperaba represalia.*

Este hilo necesita ya chincheta, es el más importante del 2023 pase lo que pase despues.

Es uno di noi, no se le puede dejar caer.

Se suma un nuevo logro: 100 mil thankitos por cada vez se que diga la palabra Derroido en sede judicial.

@Urz de momento ya tiene todos los mensajes borraditos, como si no hubiera existido, ese es el trato que le damos a los nuestros.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (3 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



A mi me es totalmente evidente una vez que me interese para comprar unas pastillas de Viagra por internet a los pocos días se presentó la Benemérita en mi huerto aconsejandome no las comprará por su probable toxicidad.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

Por el Gara o los foros de Rac1 no se pasan 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Stag Party (3 Ene 2023)

DebtSlave dijo:


> Pero es q ahora no se respetan ni los subforos. Entras en economia y es lo mismo q actualidad.
> Supongo q al calvo le rentará tanta basura pq no entiendo como está dejando q este lugar se pudra así... Muestra de ello son los anuncios megainvasivos que a veces te encuentras.
> 
> Supongo q sabe q los foreros interesantes y con conocimiento hace tiempo q se marcharon y ahora le toca competir con canales de telegram y otras comunidades donde realmente se habla y se trata la economia y las finanzas.



Puede recomendar alguno de esos canales?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

aprovecho la inercia brootal y la notoriedad del hilo para pedir la vuelta del modo oscuro y pazuziano a la web
modo oscuro ya! el pueblo burbujo lo pide

no podemos ser pazuzianos autenticos sin modo oscuro


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Que no se pase la Benemérita por el hilo de la tercera guerra mundial que allí hay gente que sabe de carros de combate y cazas y no me extrañaría que tuvieran alguno en el garaje.




No lo quería decir pero ya que me has tirado de la lengua. Yo tengo un bulldozer parecido a este en mi garaje.





y un carro de combate de la IIGM parecido a este, lo voy a sacar en una concentración de carros clásicos y voy a quedar como el rey del mambo. Acabo de montarle junto a la torreta una Browning M2HB que tenía por ahí arrimada en un baúl, solo me hicieron falta unos 3 o 4 puntos de soldadura para montar el trípode. O mejor todavía a lo mejor el día de la hispanidad de este año lo saco al desfile.





Cazas todavía no tengo ninguno, pero acabo de fabricar un drone que carga obuses de mortero de 81 mm a pelo sin inmutarse el tío, es parecido a este.




Ya pueden venir los anunakis cuando quieran, estoy preparado.


Ahhh se me olvidaba también tengo unos gramillos de polonio para echar en el Cola Cao por las mañanas. Lo esnifas como si fuera coca y produce unas erecciones de campeonato, no hay guarrilla que se resista. Si es que en la TIA hay de todo compadre, hay hasta antimateria para pegar un pepinazo bueno y elementos que no están en la tabla periódica, si es que algunos parecen nuevos.

Ayn Randiano y tochovista son mis pastores con ellos nada me falta.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

Especialmente me jode que haya sido la GC, porque a los azules y ni te cuento a los barrenderos con placa les había perdido todo el respeto hace años. Que manden a las charos a los cuarteles de la Guipúzcoa profunda a que se les bajen los humos 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (3 Ene 2023)

Que alegue que fue a la cocina de su casa a echarse un refresco y a partir de ahí no recuerda nada.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Orooo dijo:


> Publicana mensajes heteropatriarcales y ultrafrancos



y ademas de eso subimos fotos de los pantanos hechos por fachafranco!
un ejemplo


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

He leído el artículo y no especifica si está en libertad con cargos o se le acusa de algo.Se supone que lo han dejado ir y ya?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (3 Ene 2023)

Van a tener que habilitar un módulo de cárcel para burbujos, pero no homo. Algunos aquí hasta cuestionan las vacunas, qué raro que no lo hayan dicho.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> He leído el artículo y no especifica si está en libertad con cargos o se le acusa de algo.Se supone que lo han dejado ir y ya?



han sacao el articulo que era de lo que iba la pelicula, a la que por cierto, le faltan aliens

si no pudieron con triptolemo, habiendo video en plan royal rumble, imaginate con este


----------



## OxHxKx (3 Ene 2023)

Yo no he sido !!

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Puesto (3 Ene 2023)

alas97 dijo:


> Bueno, a lo que importa de verdad.
> 
> 1-Ya sabemos que los moredadores de burbuja es la gc, así que duda aclarada.
> 
> ...



GC su jurisdicción son pueblos, supongo que si viviese en Barcelona habría sido policía nacional o mossos , tanto da. A mi como todo lo que pongo son barbaridades para provocar y de broma me da igual, el que se ofenda que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 Ene 2023)

cholesfer dijo:


> Que alegue que fue a la cocina de su casa a echarse un refresco y a partir de ahí no recuerda nada.




Que diga que le invité a unas copas en la sede de la T.I.A y que a partir de ahí ya no se acuerda de nada, o mejor aún, que a partir de ahí una fuerza irresistible le impulsó a lamer pollas, que diga, a fabricar explosivos.


Joder en que estaría pensando.


----------



## danapagamo (3 Ene 2023)

Faltan datos ahí, algo no cuadra.


¿De que le acusan?


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> Van a tener que habilitar un módulo de cárcel para burbujos, pero no homo. Algunos aquí hasta cuestionan las vacunas, qué raro que no lo hayan dicho.



Espero que a los que tenemos pelazo nos metan en una galería separada de la de los calvos.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (3 Ene 2023)

Huele a pruebas infundadas para detener a disidente. 

Algo nada de extrañar el la pseudo democracia del PSOE.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (3 Ene 2023)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Me las imagino en el cuartel quejándose a la legión de charos paguiteras sistémicas de telematicos , haciéndose las indignadas leyendo en alto la escena sexual relatada detalladamente por el forero, *despreciándole públicamente a la vez que sus resecos coños se humedecen por primera vez en 10 años, soñando que su marido algún día las folle así.*
> Buena hipocresía se gastan estos chuchos del amo.
> 
> Para fiscalizar políticamente textos y opiniones de foreros y denunciarlos a los medios, los primeros, pero cuando profanan la tumba de un héroe nacional miráis a otro sitio, eh? Entonces hacéis Tiktoks, verdad??


----------



## Lumpen (3 Ene 2023)

Yo por eso siempre me fumo varios porros antes de postear


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

cholesfer dijo:


> Que alegue que fue a la cocina de su casa a echarse un refresco y a partir de ahí no recuerda nada.



A las zorras que maman pollas en discotecas o comen culos en portales les vale inventarse cualquier cosa que no lo van a comprobar. El forero debería alegar que estaba en shock y se agarraba al Raton para no perder el equilibrio y escribía tonterías 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Ene 2023)

_Bajo el anonimato que le proporcionaba su usuario *Urz*, el ahora investigado escribió: “Queda con ella, *fóllatela tratándola como la puta de mierda* que es, por el culo, a zurras en el culo, con la almohada apretándole la puta nuca y* haciendo berridos de furia porcina*. Que al terminar tenga los ojos llorosos pero te siga haciendo buen plan por sus intereses. Luego haz capturas”._


Este es el tipo de comentario que hace grande a este foro y que el Sistema no puede tolerar  

Saludos a los de delitos telemáticos.


----------



## porromtrumpero (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



anda, comentó en un hilo que abri

Saludos a la Guardia Civil


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Ene 2023)

¡Habojadoz del foro! ¡Os invoco!

Estoy pensando, si un dia por cualquier otra cosa la policia investiga mi PC y encuentra mis comentarios sobre la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) ¿Podrían acusarme de algun delito o informar a la gerente maloliente por sus menstruacione s(¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) que me despidió para que ella me denunciara?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

bueno, 6 y media pasadas, hora del pajote con hentai

recuerdos a las charos de verde







si tuviera el fotochop instalao ponia el avatar del urz y unas cuantas pistolas de agua ahi, pero no lo tengo, asin que vais a tener que usar la IMAGINACION


----------



## porromtrumpero (3 Ene 2023)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/urz.195074/#




*¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.*

No se pudo encontrar el usuario solicitado.


----------



## L'omertá (3 Ene 2023)

Saludos amigos maderos.


----------



## Knightfall (3 Ene 2023)

Es por el LOL


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> han sacao el articulo que era de lo que iba la pelicula, a la que por cierto, le faltan aliens
> 
> si no pudieron con triptolemo, habiendo video en plan royal rumble, imaginate con este



Es que lo normal es finalizar el artículo con “ha sido llevado a dependencias con cargos x” o “ha sido puesto en libertad con cargos”,algo así en plan ejemplarizante.

Aquí solo sacan las fotos del arsenal burbujo y los post misóginos que subió al foro.Y no hay una conclusión de cómo termina todo.

Por eso parece que lo importante es escandalizar meter miedito.Luego si el forero queda en libertad,no lo nombran porque sería quedar en ridiculo tras el tono de sensacionalimo que impregna el artículo.

Lo de el triptolemo lo desconozco.Es el que subió algo relacionado con la chica con problemas de equilibrio?


----------



## Hamtel (3 Ene 2023)

danapagamo dijo:


> Faltan datos ahí, algo no cuadra.
> 
> 
> ¿De que le acusan?



Supongo que de delito de odio. Esa nueva mierda que han inventado.
Le veo poco recorrido si todas esas armas son de airsoft y balines y lo de delito de odio contra las mujeres pues menos todavía


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Ene 2023)

Saludos a Manolo. Se te echa de menos, hombre, pero todo sea por servir a este país y librar a la sociedad de estos desaprensivos. He escuchado que la parienta Remedios tuvo un amago de ictus. Todo mi apoyo en estos momentos. De todo se sale. Espero que hayas comprado muchas cosas a los niños. Perdón, que hayáis comprado muchas cosas. No sé en qué estaría pensando estando en pleno siglo xxi y con los avances que se llevan haciendo en igualdad de la mano del partido del pueblo PSOE. Lo dicho, un abrazo y recuerdos a la familia, pero sin olvidar seguir frenando a la ultraderecha siempre amenazante, siempre movida por los vientos de odio hacia el progreso. No he podido leer mucho del hilo, pero totalmente de acuerdo con los foreros Turgot o Penitenciagite, que ya habrán pedido la ilegalización de VOX y el cierre de este foro.


----------



## UpSpain (3 Ene 2023)

En verdad los narigudos si me caen muy bien señoría


----------



## GonX (3 Ene 2023)

DE QUIEN HABLAS PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL YO NO HE DICHO NUNCE NINGUNA BARBARIDAD DE LOS HOMBRES, DIME CUAL COSAS HE DICHO EXACTAMENTE QUE NO TE PARECEN CORRECTAS ( pero no te las inventes, si vuelves a mentir iras directo al ignore) De donde deduces que soy hembrista y de izquierdas solo por haber discho aqui en este hilo que me suena el Forero denunciado en este articulo de premsa?¿ Te sientes tan atacado y ofendido cada vez que una tia tiene la ocurrencia de abrir la boca si no es para chuparte la poya¿? O es que te identificas o eres el mismo forero y no puedes parar deescupir mas odio mujeril todavia¿?


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No lo quería decir pero ya que me has tirado de la lengua. Yo tengo un bulldozer parecido a este en mi garaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calzonazos (3 Ene 2023)

@Urz pero hijo no borres tu usuario, aqui se aguanta hasta que venga el mismisimo kill gates a ajusticiarnos jajajaja


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Ene 2023)

Esta y no otra es la causa de la detención.







En su día parece ser que consiguió que despidieran un par de cargos politicos, y se la tenian jurada.


Por cierto, ahora ya es un Ultra paramilitar.







Vais a flipar con la que se nos viene encima.


----------



## hijodeputin (3 Ene 2023)

que van a intentar chapar el foro esta cantado. Y una manera es meterle un puro a alguno para poner en vereda al resto. La gente se calma echando hostias cuando ve que otro que comentaba tiene que aflojar miles de euros. Esto funciona asi, como con la pandemia, que no quereis confinaros, no problem unos cuantos detenidos y acojonar al personal con multas y ya está. Por cierto, lo que se ve eb la foto es una puta mierda, me recuerda al del lanzapatatas pero todavia más cutre. Eso se puede comprar en aceros de hispania o cualquier mierditienda.


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Ene 2023)

hijodeputin dijo:


> que van a intentar chapar el foro esta cantado. Y una manera es meterle un puro a alguno para poner en vereda al resto. La gente se calma echando hostias cuando ve que otro que comentaba tiene que aflojar miles de euros. Esto funciona asi, como con la pandemia, que no quereis confinaros, no problem unos cuantos detenidos y acojonar al personal con multas y ya está. Por cierto, lo que se ve eb la foto es una puta mierda, me recuerda al del lanzapatatas pero todavia más cutre. Eso se puede comprar en aceros de hispania o cualquier mierditienda.



¿Hay plan B para cuando cierren el foro?

Yo no tengo contactos personales de nadie.


----------



## OSPF (3 Ene 2023)

En burbuja los moderadores visten tricornio ...luego les falta personal para perseguir a los chorizos de verdad.
A mi me daria verguenza ganarme la vida asi


----------



## Escachador (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los tirachinas no son armas ilegales ???.



¿Un palo y una goma puede ser ilegal?


----------



## Killuminatis (3 Ene 2023)

"detenido" o "investigado"?
La noticia tiene 0 de rigor.
Gracioso a la par que raruno.


----------



## Mizraim (3 Ene 2023)

Yo todo lo que publico lo hago ebrio, para que quede constancia.

PD: Este es el forero al que le enviaban cartitas extrañas? Pues ya veo por donde va el asunto.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Que no se pase la Benemérita por el hilo de la tercera guerra mundial que allí hay gente que sabe de carros de combate y cazas y no me extrañaría que tuvieran alguno en el garaje.



@Amraslazar es el peor, sabe cuantos panzer III se fabricaron en julio de 1941.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> @Amraslazar es el peor, sabe cuantos panzer III se fabricaron en julio de 1941.



Seguro que también posee los planos de construcción y está fabricando varios con una impresora 3D. Lo que os decía, aquí hay g nte muy peligrosa.


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Ene 2023)

BOOOOOOM


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1314937
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOM



Al final el delito es ese y lo escusan con las armas y tal. Seguro que si hubieran sido mensajes contra hombres , blancos y heterosexuales no habría problema.
El nuevo orden mundial ataca de nuevo.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1314937
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOM



Mañana sale en la television, eso esta claro !!!.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ene 2023)

Tiene pinta de fake. Está el país entero lleno de gente que tiene esos vídeos de youtube descargados y pistolas de airsoft y no les hacen nada. Coño, si hasta hacen torneos de airsoft y todo y no veo a la policía yendo a desmantelar dichos eventos. Si realmente han detenido a un forero, el verdadero motivo debe de ser otro que ni mencionan. Vamos, que el que escribió el artículo miente de forma descarada.

Me recuerda al supuesto detenido por vender calcetines, no sé si en 2020 o 2021. Subieron una publicación sobre ello a twitter como si fuese una gran hazaña y hubiesen detenido al peor terrorista del universo conocido. O el supuesto detenido de Tenerife por tener una impresora 3D y que, con eso, "podía hacer armas". Cuando, en realidad, no había ningún detenido en Tenerife por tener ninguna impresora 3D y ninguna arma y lo sé porque conozco a todos los que tienen impresora 3D en Canarias y ninguno está detenido  Aquí somos 4 gatos y es muy fácil averiguar las mentiras. Era una noticia fabricada por el periódico que la publicó. Es tan ridículo todo, que se hizo evidente que aquello eran psy-ops 100% para fingir que las fuerzas del orden estaban trabajando muchisisisisíiiiiisimo contra gente ultrahipermegachupiguaypeligrosíiiiiiiiiisima.



VandeBel dijo:


> de Ripoll no eran los moros que atentaron en Barcelona? Que pasa en ese pueblo?



Hombre, el foro está petado a reventar de panchitos y amegos pagados por los rojos para llenar el foro de mierda. Algunos fuera de España, por las estupideces sin sentido que dicen. Pero se ve claro que otros escriben desde aquí.



Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Al Urz creo que le puse en el ignore por algo, no me extrañaria que fuese incluso un infiltrado, ya que su comportamiento era extraño.



Te digo yo que es un puto fake. Además no se por qué pero todos los detenidos del foro son de Warralona, lo cual es sospechoso de por sí. Ahí están todos los cms y rojos del país. O casi.



EGO dijo:


> Os creeis cualquier puta mierda que se inventa el sistema.
> 
> Ese forero era un CM y la detencion un montaje.
> 
> Ha faltado el libro de "mi lucha" y alguna bandera de las SS.



Eso digo yo. Creo que el único detenido real del foro es LasLiadora y porque vieron sus comentarios los del Secretariado. Si no, los de azul y verde ni se habrían enterado de lo que dijo.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (3 Ene 2023)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el incidente de la gorda con problemas de equilibrio.



Claramente

El calvo de mierda es un chivato de la gorra


----------



## Soundblaster (3 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Esta y no otra es la causa de la detención.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314934
> 
> ...


----------



## Manosnegras (3 Ene 2023)

No sé si alguien es consciente de la humillación que supone que te expongan, te criminalicen y roben de esa manera entrando por la fuerza en tu domicilio. Si a mí me arruinan la vida de esa manera que se vayan preparando para un nuevo terrorista, aunque a lo mejor es lo que buscan.

Cualquiera del foro puede ser el siguiente, hoy por esa tontería y mañana por insultar al presi. Ánimo charos de la GC.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Solo sale la noticia en ese periódico. Es de fiar o es una trolleada, no se qué pensar. Me parece subreal todo.


----------



## Morototeo (3 Ene 2023)

DebtSlave dijo:


> Yo aqui aprendí de economia con Trichet en el BCE, leí sesudos análisis macro, opiniones diversas... No sé un lugar distinto a otros portales relacionados con la economia donde se exponian tesis e ideas de una forma más fácil de comprender. Y la gente se mojaba con sus predicciones.
> 
> Ahora todo es temas relacionados con mujeres, keyboard warriors prorusos vs proucras, madmaxismo sin fundamento... Si el más salao ahora y el q habla más sobre bolsa resulta ser un tal JJEJEJE... Para lo que hemos quedao macho



Solo tienes que usar el IGNORAR, y leer a las personas interesantes. Yo en este foro, me libre de no cagarla en la burbuja, aprendi a diversificar inversiones, luego estuve un tiempo sin entrar, varios años, y despues, este foro me abrió los ojos para no vacunarme, ni vacunar a mis hijas con tratamientos experimentales de arn . Y me sirvió para aguantar, toda la presión social que tuvimos los no vacunados. Tambien me sirve para enterarme de noticias, de las que no ponen en los medios de comunicación españoles. Y luego de ahi, a toda la mierda que hay en el foro, que hay mucha, porque @calopez no modera.. lo mejor es usar el ignore. Un saludo a la Guardia Civil y Feliz 2023.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (3 Ene 2023)

Supongo que después de la cagada de esas charos retrasadas de verde el chaval ya estará en la calle


----------



## xicomalo (3 Ene 2023)

esta es la gente que anda por los foros difiundiendo ODIO contra las MUJERES ...


----------



## blatet (3 Ene 2023)

La Inquisición ha detenido a uno de nuestros compadres por haber escrito textos blasfemos.

Esperemos que en el Auto de Fe reconozca frente al pueblo su pecado original masculino, se arrepienta de su machismo, jure sometimiento a la Iglesia Feminista Universal, única fe verdadera, y se libre de ser quemado vivo.

Que el santo coño se apiade de él y le haga entrar en razón.


----------



## Chatarrero (3 Ene 2023)

DraghiEmpire dijo:


> Joder pues tocará devolver el lanzamisiles a los jinchos



No se devuelve el dinero, recibirás un vale para gastar en melones.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Confirmado, @Urz ha caído, aviso, @Urz ha caído


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> esta es la gente que anda por los foros difiundiendo ODIO contra las MUJERES ...



Aquí tenemos al hombre ton , al macho alfa,cel que abre la puerta a una mujer y lleva un pañuelo siempre en el traje por si le entran ganas de llorar.
Eres patético a más no poder y no tienes nada de caballero GILIPOLLAS!


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Ahora es ultra,antisemita,ha entrenado con grupos parapoliciales...No se si todo lo que dicho es verdad o las típicas fanfarronadas y faroles que sueltan muchos.

Lo que queda claro es que si vas a contar historietas que son invents y pueden levantar ampollas,te lo pienses dos veces.

Está permitido pensar lo que quieras,que para eso estamos en democracia,pero no puedes expresarlo ni de palabra ni escrito.No digo na y lo digo to.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

@Urz primero la exnovia rubia, luego la otra, y ahora la gc


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Solo sale la noticia en ese periódico. Es de fiar o es una trolleada, no se qué pensar. Me parece subreal todo.



¿Pero tu estas vacunado o que?

Solo sale la noticia en ese periodico dice...









Detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas con una impresora 3D


El detenido difundía tutoriales en internet para hacer explosivos caseros de «gran letalidad»



www.abc.es













Un detenido en Ripoll por explicar en internet cómo hacer armas y explosivos


La Guardia Civil ha detenido a un hombre en Ripoll (Girona) por presuntamente difundir en internet cómo fabricar armas y explosivos caseros, y en el taller de su




www.lavanguardia.com













Un detenido en Ripoll (Girona) por explicar en internet cómo hacer armas y explosivos


La Guardia Civil ha detenido a un hombre en Ripoll (Girona) por presuntamente difundir en internet cómo...




www.europapress.es













Detenido por fabricar armas con una impresora 3D y difundir las instrucciones en internet


La Guardia Civil ha detenido al hombre en la localidad de Ripoll (Girona).




www.antena3.com













Detenido por fabricar armas con impresoras 3D en Ripoll


La Guardia Civil ha detenido un hombre a Ripoll como presunto autor de un delito de tenencia de armas prohibidas presuntamente destinadas a la venta a terceros. Según informan las autoridades, en su domicilio había instalado un taller clandestino para la fabricación ilegal de armas y proyectiles...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ene 2023)

Abrojo dijo:


> Un saludo a la Guardia Civil y feliz 2023



Tú sí cumples el mandamiento de amar a los enemigos.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Esta y no otra es la causa de la detención.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314934
> 
> ...



Que diga que es independentista, así lo dejarán ir sin cargos y hasta le darán un puesto en algún chiringuito de la Generalitat.


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)

Lo único ilegal que se ve en la foto son los puños y una que parece automática, no?

En mi domicilio que conste que el único cuchillo que tengo es este







Eso sí, con la mierda que tiene como te cortes... igual te tienen que amputar el brazo.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Ene 2023)

Pues si es un loco peligroso, me parece más que bien que lo metan entre rejas.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

jkaza dijo:


> Lo único ilegal que se ve en la foto son los puños y una que parece automática, no?
> 
> En mi domicilio que conste que el único cuchillo que tengo es este
> 
> ...



Yo ni cuchillo tengo, uso una piedra afilada y cuando ya no da de más busco otra.


----------



## Domm (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## alas97 (3 Ene 2023)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¡Habojadoz del foro! ¡Os invoco!
> 
> Estoy pensando, si un dia por cualquier otra cosa la policia investiga mi PC y encuentra mis comentarios sobre la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) ¿Podrían acusarme de algun delito o informar a la gerente maloliente por sus menstruacione s(¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) que me despidió para que ella me denunciara?



Uyyyy no sabes con quien te has metido.

Los orcos gargantuescos te van a moler con condenas de 1000 años.













*La baja laboral por menstruación dolorosa será asumida por la Seguridad Social: ¿cómo funciona una baja por enfermedad común? *









La baja laboral por menstruación dolorosa será asumida por la Seguridad Social: ¿cómo funciona una baja por enfermedad común?


El Consejo de Ministros aprueba este martes la nueva ley del aborto. Entre las novedades que incluye están las bajas laborales por menstruaciones dolorosas...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Ahora es ultra,antisemita,ha entrenado con grupos parapoliciales...No se si todo lo que dicho es verdad o las típicas fanfarronadas y faroles que sueltan muchos.
> 
> Lo que queda claro es que si vas a contar historietas que son invents y pueden levantar ampollas,te lo pienses dos veces.
> 
> Está permitido pensar lo que quieras,que para eso estamos en democracia,pero no puedes expresarlo ni de palabra ni escrito.No digo na y lo digo to.



Si la Operacion Policial esta bautizada como Napalm, hay muchas cosas que no nos han contado los periodistas.


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)

Esto qué es? Una etiquetadora?


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo ni cuchillo tengo, uso una piedra afilada y cuando ya no da de más busco otra.



*Cuchillo de silex y txuleton de mamut !!!. *


----------



## boyra (3 Ene 2023)

blatet dijo:


> La Inquisición ha detenido a uno de nuestros compadres por haber escrito textos blasfemos.
> 
> Esperemos que en el Auto de Fe reconozca frente al pueblo su pecado original masculino, se arrepienta de su machismo, jure sometimiento a la Iglesia Feminista Universal, única fe verdadera, y se libre de ser quemado vivo.
> 
> Que el santo coño se apiade de él y le haga entrar en razón.



Ahí esta la base, que reniegues de tus mas profundas convicciones forzado en una desobediencia a la justicia o autoridad.

Que quieres circular, no puedes no porque no sea legal, sino porque si sigues desobedeces a la autoridad.

Que estas hasta la polla del trapo en la boca, te jodes que incumples el "reglamento de transporte público"

No soportas a las feminazis doctrineras todo el puto dia con la murga, te callas y sometes sin dar tu opinión.

Ni rezar en el tanatorio nos van a dejar cuando mueran a espuertas, acordaros el primero cerro la santa misa y marco la bestia fue el antipapa Boludo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

@Urz como hacemos bombas?


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

*Un detenido en Ripoll por explicar en internet cómo hacer armas y explosivos*
*EN GIRONA
En el taller de su vivienda unifamiliar tenía una impresora 3D con la que fabricaba piezas y componentes esenciales*





Imagen de archivo de un coche de la Guardia Civil 
EFE / Cabalar

La Vanguardia/Agencias
Barcelona
01/01/2023 11:10
La Guardia Civil ha detenido a un hombre en Ripoll (Girona) por presuntamente difundir en internet cómo fabricar armas y explosivos caseros. En el taller de su vivienda unifamiliar tenía una impresora 3D con la que fabricaba piezas y componentes esenciales de varios tipos de armas.
El hombre explicaba "detalladamente" en foros y plataformas de internet cómo cambiar armas para convertirlas en prohibidas, informa la Guardia Civil este domingo en un comunicado.
*Explosivos caseros de "gran letalidad"*
Con el mismo detalle, explicaba cómo fabricar explosivos caseros "de gran letalidad", además de diseños de piezas prohibidas como silenciadores, cañones y disparadores.
Dentro de la operación Napalm, se le ha detenido por un presunto delito de tenencia de armas prohibidas que podían estar destinadas a vender a otras personas, tras detectársele en octubre en plataformas web "de acceso totalmente público". 
*Amenazas a colectivos*
La Benemérita también encontró mensajes de amenaza contra colectivos minoritarios y otros afines a ideología extremista y antisemita, y el ahora detenido "alardeaba" de haberse entrenado con grupos parapoliciales y de que estaba tomando medidas de seguridad por si las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad entraban en su casa.
Los agentes registraron su vivienda y encontraron muchas armas manipuladas, piezas fundamentales, munición, maquinaria y herramientas para modificarlas.
*Han hecho la operación agentes especializados de las Secciones de Información de las Zonas de la Guardia Civil del País Vasco y Catalunya, y el Grupo de Acción Rápida (GAR).*









Un detenido en Ripoll por explicar en internet cómo hacer armas y explosivos


La Guardia Civil ha detenido a un hombre en Ripoll (Girona) por presuntamente difundir en internet cómo fabricar armas y explosivos caseros, y en el taller de su




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si la Operacion Policial esta bautizada como Napalm, hay muchas cosas que no nos han contado los periodistas.



Todo el mundo sabe que los nombres de las operaciones son lo más paco que hay.
Se creerían que estaban en una de Rambo en el Vietnam y se han encontrado con ese “arsenal” y ni un triste petardo de Fin de Año.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Os creeis cualquier puta mierda que se inventa el sistema.
> 
> Ese forero era un CM y la detencion un montaje.
> 
> Ha faltado el libro de "mi lucha" y alguna bandera de las SS.



Pufff.
No veo a los funcivagos con pistolita con tanta cratividad.


----------



## Hamtel (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

espero que @Urz siga escribiendo en este foro como hasta ahora, no ha hecho absolutamente nada ilegal, es puro delito de pensamiento, nada mas. Esta claro que este foro molesta y mucho al gobierno. ME ALEGRO.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Un detenido en Ripoll por explicar en internet cómo hacer armas y explosivos*
> *EN GIRONA
> En el taller de su vivienda unifamiliar tenía una impresora 3D con la que fabricaba piezas y componentes esenciales*
> 
> ...



Explicaba?


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que los nombres de las operaciones son lo más paco que hay.
> Se creerían que estaban en una de Rambo en el Vietnam y se han encontrado con ese “arsenal” y ni un triste petardo de Fin de Año.



Esto es como las variantes del coronavirus. Le ponen un nombre chuli para atraer a la gente y pique.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Han hecho la operación agentes especializados de las Secciones de Información de las Zonas de la Guardia Civil del País Vasco y Catalunya, y el Grupo de Acción Rápida (GAR).*



Se han desplazado unidades de elite policiales, desde el Pais Vasco, para detener al conforero. @Triptolemo


----------



## drogasentuano (3 Ene 2023)

Vaya mensajes, de los peores y más perturbadores mensajes misóginos que he visto en el mi vida.

Gracias a los siempre bravos y sobretodo valientes de las FCSE(como demuestran siempre en cuanto tienen que intervenir con migrantes y colectivos de la bandera de la rueda), podemos vivir más tranquilos sin sujetos tan absolutamente terroríficos como ese.


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> ¿Hay plan B para cuando cierren el foro?
> 
> Yo no tengo contactos personales de nadie.



Hay un telegram burbujo


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

Mizraim dijo:


> Yo todo lo que publico lo hago ebrio, para que quede constancia.
> 
> PD: Este es el forero al que le enviaban cartitas extrañas? Pues ya veo por donde va el asunto.



que cartitas


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

Luxfero dijo:


> Hay un telegram burbujo



que es una puta mierda


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Luxfero dijo:


> Hay un telegram burbujo



Ta daputi?


----------



## Luxfero (3 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> que es una puta mierda



It's something


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Se han desplazado unidades de elite policiales, desde el Pais Vasco, para detener al conforero. @Triptolemo



Que alguien me explique por encima que le paso a Triptolemo.No hace falta entrar en detalles.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Ene 2023)

Saludo a las dos CHAROS de la imagen, en vez de estar defendiendo la frontera de la moronegrada, vienen aqui a un puñetero foro a tocar los cojones en temas pateticos y tratarlo como si fuera un terrorista de ETA, cuando en tu propio puto pais los subnormales estos hacen eventos pro ETA y celebraciones en plena calle, en contra de ex compañeros que ya no estan y junto sus familiares.


----------



## Sietebailes (3 Ene 2023)

Pues entonces, viva la irene! El si es si! Y la alianza de civilizaciones!
Y se me olvidaba la agenda 2030,VIVA!


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Saludo a las dos CHAROS de la imagen, en vez de estar defendiendo la frontera de la moronegrada, vienen aqui a un puñetero foro a tocar los cojones en temas pateticos y tratarlo como si fuera un terrorista de ETA, cuando en tu propio puto pais los subnormales estos hacen eventos pro ETA y celebraciones en plena calle, en contra de ex compañeros que ya no estan y junto sus familiares.



Eres un facha, el país vasco luchaba por sus fueros que les arrebatasteis y mataron a gente por defender sus fueros dando igual que fueran mujeres o niños. La cuestión es que han recuperado sus fueros y ahora son buenas personas.
Algo que recriminar?


----------



## alguno2 (3 Ene 2023)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el incidente de la gorda con problemas de equilibrio.



Claramente


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ene 2023)

En Antena3 dicen que es un criminal, ni la presuncion de inocencia le dan !!!.

*"Agentes de la Guardia Civil detectaron que un usuario difundía cómo realizar modificaciones "sustanciales" de armas para convertirlas en armas prohibidas con una gran capacidad lesiva, así como diseñar piezas en 3D para esas armas, imprimirlas y aplicarlas. Fue entonces cuando en octubre iniciaron el operativo para dar con el criminal."









Detenido por fabricar armas con una impresora 3D y difundir las instrucciones en internet


La Guardia Civil ha detenido al hombre en la localidad de Ripoll (Girona).




www.antena3.com




*


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (3 Ene 2023)

Le sacan punta a todo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Antena3 dicen que es un criminal, ni la presuncion de inocencia le dan !!!.
> 
> *"Agentes de la Guardia Civil detectaron que un usuario difundía cómo realizar modificaciones "sustanciales" de armas para convertirlas en armas prohibidas con una gran capacidad lesiva, así como diseñar piezas en 3D para esas armas, imprimirlas y aplicarlas. Fue entonces cuando en octubre iniciaron el operativo para dar con el criminal."
> 
> ...



Criminal loooool ni presunto ni pollas

Por otra parte, un mod no es un delito


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> @Urz dep



LoooL

Mirad los comentarios en Youtube.



Brutal los bots que tiene Interior para darse palmas en las RRSS.

Menudo país distópico más Paco.


----------



## Mauito (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## alguno2 (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Eres un facha, el país vasco luchaba por sus fueros que les arrebatasteis y mataron a gente por defender sus fueros dando igual que fueran mujeres o niños. La cuestión es que han recuperado sus fueros y ahora son buenas personas.
> Algo que recriminar?



Buenas personas sois ahora porque os dan todo lo que queréis sin rechistar. Buena persona es la que no teniendo todo lo que quiere lo acepta y no mata a nadie.
Y pa facha tú.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Antena3 dicen que es un criminal, ni la presuncion de inocencia le dan !!!.
> 
> *"Agentes de la Guardia Civil detectaron que un usuario difundía cómo realizar modificaciones "sustanciales" de armas para convertirlas en armas prohibidas con una gran capacidad lesiva, así como diseñar piezas en 3D para esas armas, imprimirlas y aplicarlas. Fue entonces cuando en octubre iniciaron el operativo para dar con el criminal."
> 
> ...



La presunción de inocencia y el ser declarado culpable por un juez,para otro día.
Un mass media dice que eres un criminal y punto.
Flipo.El si es si es solo el principio.Al final todos seremos culpables de antemano de lo que sea y ya pruebas tu lo contrario.


----------



## blatet (3 Ene 2023)

boyra dijo:


> Ahí esta la base, que reniegues de tus mas profundas convicciones forzado en una desobediencia a la justicia o autoridad.
> 
> Que quieres circular, no puedes no porque no sea legal, sino porque si sigues desobedeces a la autoridad.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, no se trata de enchironar a esta persona en concreto (que en todo caso lo sería por lo de las armas, no por sus exabruptos verbales en un puto foro).
Se trata de colar el hecho de que era misógino en un artículo sobre un presunto delito con el fin de mandar el mensaje de que expresar públicamente opiniones disidentes de la religión estatal progresista te puede llevar a la cárcel.
Como haría cualquier religión, vaya.

Por supuesto, si a mi me preguntas quiénes deben son peores personas, si aquellos que dicen que quienes se desvíen del relato oficial deben ser encarcelados, o si aquellos que consideran que todas las mujeres son unas guarras; no tengo dudas de que los primeros son más basura humana.


----------



## carlosjpc (3 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> que cartitas



el tipo salió informando que le había llegado un paquete con su nombre y dirección correcta, sin remitente y con una bola de acero. Dijo que el no había hecho ningun pedido de nada, puso fotos y al final la puso en wallapop en venta. Nos lo tomamos a chufla, pero ahora ya no se que pensar.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Ene 2023)

Dime para quién trabajas y te diré a quién detienes.


----------



## Chino Negro (3 Ene 2023)

El próximo seré yo en cuanto me compre una katana me tienen monitorizado


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (3 Ene 2023)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> LoooL
> 
> Mirad los comentarios en Youtube.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 Ene 2023)

Si nos va a meter a los que escribimos en esta mierda en la trena, a mí que no me metan con los de* "el club de la paja" ni* con* los calvos.*.. por favor os lo pido charos.



Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Claramente
> 
> El calvo de mierda es un chivato de la gorra



Si pero, con una gorra como esta;


----------



## theelf (3 Ene 2023)

Oh los cerdos leen burbuja!! novedad igual, esta lleno de infiltrados


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> aprovecho la inercia brootal y la notoriedad del hilo para pedir la vuelta del modo oscuro y pazuziano a la web
> modo oscuro ya! el pueblo burbujo lo pide
> 
> no podemos ser pazuzianos autenticos sin modo oscuro



Usa la extensión dark reader, que pazuzu esté contigo y te cague en lo más profundo de tu alma negra.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Ene 2023)

Malah hardentiah sus entren a quienes ableis mal de mi Pedro


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ene 2023)

Antiparticula dijo:


> Pufff.
> No veo a los funcivagos con pistolita con tanta cratividad.



Se lo inventan los periodistas, no los funcivagos. Viven de eso, de inventarse cosas que no existen y llenar medios con ellas día sí y día también. Nunca ponen nada que sea verdad.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (3 Ene 2023)

Aeneas dijo:


> ¿Para esto ha quedado la guardia civil? ¿Para detener a un friki con 4 navajas, un par de pistolas de bolitas y 4 lápices? En cualquier casa de gitanos hay más armas.
> 
> El honor ni se divisa.
> 
> P.D. A ver si tienen cojones a encontrar mi garito



Algún blanco tendrán que detener digo yo….
Aunque sea en internet.
Hace días que si de mi dependiera,los policías y GC de este país,minino,un 30%,lo formarían musulmanes,latinoamericanos y Rumanos/este.
Bien instruidos en academia con un buen castellano hablado y escrito.
Y con poco contacto con el resto de compañeros españoles.
Y mejor pagados también.
Que haya roce entre ellos,como nos hacen a nosotros.
Encima sé foliarían a todas las compañeras.
Seriedad máxima.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



HOSTIA Y YO ABRI UN HILO CITANDOLW UNO DE SUS MENSAJES "MISOGINOS" CONTRA LOS SERES DE LUZ PARA QUE LO DORITADA LO DISCUTIESE

CUALQUIER DIA ACABO EN LA TRENA

BURBUJA PRESOAK, CALVOAK HERRIA

Taluecs.

@AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS 
@eL PERRO
@Viernes_Negro4 @montytorri


----------



## AnarcoLibertario (3 Ene 2023)

Van a por nosotros
Somos un colectivo VULNERABLE, stop burbufobia


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## ANS² (3 Ene 2023)

Seguramente haya sido una guardicharocivil con el culo más gordo que una mesa camilla, la que haya iniciado todo esto.

Estamos gobernados y controlados por auténticos subnormales.

Anda que perder el tiempo en esta puta mierda, madre de dios. Al próximo que le vacíen también la cocina para hacer más bulto con los cuchillos, por favor.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)

jkaza dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315003



Uno de los mayores floreros honeypot es Archibald ,el troll de montecanelo, cuidado pues.


----------



## ToñoSan-hez (3 Ene 2023)

¿Estáis todos bien?


----------



## cortoplacista (3 Ene 2023)

"*El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*"

Había que relacionar detención con narrativa y se hizo...para mi gusto le falta algo de negacionismo y cambio climático pero por lo demás me parece una noticia a la altura de los tiempos, gracias por la confirmación.

De 100 personas se podría dar que 50 fuesen burbujos y 75 antiburbujos...somos un foro preñador. Leídos y seguidos, parece lo mismo pero no lo es.


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que alguien me explique por encima que le paso a Triptolemo.No hace falta entrar en detalles.



La lío con dos seguratas del metro y les llevo a juicio por agresion, se veia ganando el juicio y cobrando una pasta y el juez le dio por el cacas.


----------



## bsnas (3 Ene 2023)

Queda con ella, fóllatela tratándola como la puta de mierda que es, por el culo, a zurras en el culo, con la almohada apretándole la puta nuca y haciendo berridos de furia porcina. Que al terminar tenga los ojos llorosos pero te siga haciendo buen plan por sus intereses. Luego haz capturas.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Ene 2023)

jkaza dijo:


> Esto qué es? Una etiquetadora?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314958
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314959



Es una ganzúa para abrir cerraduras, que yo sepa no es ilegal a no ser que te pillen abriendo una puerta ajena.









14.08€ 20% de DESCUENTO|KLOM pistola de presión de bloqueo Manual profesional, con 3 agujas y herramientas de tensión para cerrajero| | - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

Poco y a pocos han cogido aún. En este foro hay foreros mucho peores. Lo que no entiendo es por qué el calvo abre un subforo de preparacionismo en este foro con la de psicópatas que hay, al igual que tampoco entiendo por qué sigue abierto el subforo Coronavirus, que se ha convertido en un nido de tarados antivacunas y de Fake news

Y si es por apología del terrorismo o por delitos de odio, en este foro hay tarados que hacen apología de ellos todos los días

Saludos


----------



## Silluzollope (3 Ene 2023)

hijodeputin dijo:


> que van a intentar chapar el foro esta cantado. Y una manera es meterle un puro a alguno para poner en vereda al resto. La gente se calma echando hostias cuando ve que otro que comentaba tiene que aflojar miles de euros. Esto funciona asi, como con la pandemia, que no quereis confinaros, no problem unos cuantos detenidos y acojonar al personal con multas y ya está. Por cierto, lo que se ve eb la foto es una puta mierda, me recuerda al del lanzapatatas pero todavia más cutre. Eso se puede comprar en aceros de hispania o cualquier mierditienda.



El foro no lo van a chapar nunca y está detención es la mejor prueba de ello. Al dueño le falta tiempo para chivar las IPs a la GC


----------



## mondeja (3 Ene 2023)

Podría haber vuelto como un héroe ya que ha quedado en libertad pero no lo hace, ¿por qué será, floreritos?

¿Y la bolita de metal? ¿Ya nadie se acuerda de la bolita?


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

alguno2 dijo:


> Buenas personas sois ahora porque os dan todo lo que queréis sin rechistar. Buena persona es la que no teniendo todo lo que quiere lo acepta y no mata a nadie.
> Y pa facha tú.



Era sarcasmo por si no lo pillaste.


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Hala, tened cuidado que la stasi progresista nos vigila. La acusación es demencial ya que la información que daba no servia para hacer nada concreto.


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)

Esas cosas están pilladas por pinzas, son chifladuras de la charo civil. En caso de que algún día os pase algo, tened de antemano un buen abogado.


----------



## Aurkitu (3 Ene 2023)

Jajaja, Dios mío. Me imagino a las GC leyendo esos hilos y pensando que vaya pandilla de tarados. También hacer noticia de esta chorrada, no sé como calificarlo la verdad. Curiosa época culmen de la hipocresía institucional y la falsa corrección política para todo, menos para mandar armas y dinero a Zelensky y compañía, y aplaudir la muerte de rusos encarnizando la masacre.


----------



## Euron G. (3 Ene 2023)

¡Mamá, salimos en la tele!


----------



## Mink (3 Ene 2023)

La charia desarticula peligrosa banda terrorista conformada por 1 (un) forocochero, hallando numerosas navajas en su doritocueva.
De momento no se puede confirmar si el comedoritos en cuestion se habia acercado alguna vez a una hembra de la especie humana o si planeaba hacerlo, pero lo que está claro es que las charos de charistan van a poder dormir seguras esta noche, que todas y todes van a poder volver a casa solas y borrachas.
Que gran proeza, que gran uso del tiempo y recursos de nuestra fuerza de seguridad, viva Antonio Sanchez, viva el begoño y viva el ministerio de ireno


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Jajaja, Dios mío. Me imagino a las GC leyendo esos hilos y pensando que vaya pandilla de tarados. También hacer noticia de esta chorrada, no sé como calificarlo la verdad. Curiosa época culmen de la hipocresía institucional y la falsa corrección política para todo, menos para mandar armas y dinero a Zelensky y compañía, y aplaudir la muerte de rusos encarnizando la masacre.



Esto es vergonzoso, detener a una persona y mostrar pistolas de paintball y tirachinas. Para eso a quedado el cuerpo que vela por nuestras vidas y cobra un salario por ello?
Con estas cosas la guardia civil se degrada mientras hay delincuentes del este que si son peligrosos y no un forero tiraoetardos.


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

Manosnegras dijo:


> No sé si alguien es consciente de la humillación que supone que te expongan, te criminalicen y roben de esa manera entrando por la fuerza en tu domicilio. Si a mí me arruinan la vida de esa manera que se vayan preparando para un nuevo terrorista, aunque a lo mejor es lo que buscan.
> 
> Cualquiera del foro puede ser el siguiente, hoy por esa tontería y mañana por insultar al presi. Ánimo charos de la GC.









Saludos


----------



## Sistémico (3 Ene 2023)

Sería mi trabajo preferido. Nóminas de 2000 y pico merkels por entrar en burbuja a diario, café de máquina en mano, sentado en tu despacho sin patear las calles xd. Saludos a telemáticos, agencias de espionaje diversas, sociólogos, psicólogos, psiquiatras, la cajera, Calópez y al secretariado gitano, Felices fiestas!!


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Jajaja, Dios mío. Me imagino a las GC leyendo esos hilos y pensando que vaya pandilla de tarados. También hacer noticia de esta chorrada, no sé como calificarlo la verdad. Curiosa época culmen de la hipocresía institucional y la falsa corrección política para todo, menos para mandar armas y dinero a Zelensky y compañía, y aplaudir la muerte de rusos encarnizando la masacre.



Anda que no nos tienen que estar vigilando desde hace un par de años.


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Ene 2023)

ANS² dijo:


> Seguramente haya sido una guardicharocivil con el culo más gordo que una mesa camilla, la que haya iniciado todo esto.
> 
> Estamos gobernados y controlados por auténticos subnormales.
> 
> Anda que perder el tiempo en esta puta mierda, madre de dios. Al próximo que le vacíen también la cocina para hacer más bulto con los cuchillos, por favor.



No subestimes a las charos, y menos a las de uniforme. Combinan un cerebro totalmente adoctrinado con un seguidismo ciego al poder.

Si ya las charos balconazis son temibles, las de uniforme pueden tener acceso a la base de datos de la policía o a alguien con acceso a la misma. Con su sentido arácnido-cotilleril, lo que a unos puede suponer un trabajo 'pesado' (investigación), para ellas es un juego totalmente placentero.

Su sueño sería aparecer un día entrevistada en el Sálvame Deluxe como charocop famosa por su lucha inquebrantable contra el machismo terrorista que asola a nuestras pobres féminas patrias. Poder contarle a Jordi Xavier cómo atraparon a esos incels terroristas y machistas, malos malosos que solo buscan matar mujeres por el simple hecho de serlo, sería un momento de éxtasis para ella.


----------



## mxmanu (3 Ene 2023)

2 cuchillos jamoneros y unas pistolitas de aire, todo correcto.

Los etarras saliendo y acercandolos a las cárceles, haciéndoles recibimientos con boato.
Los violadores saliendo de las cárceles y bajandoles las penas.
Los separratas preparando el próximo golpe.
La moronegrada robando, matando y violando a sus anchas.

Pero a un burbujo que modifica unas pistolitas de mierda y dice 4 gilipolleces de las putas feminazis hay que sacarlo en los periódicos.

O hay algo mas o vaya forma de hacer perder el tiempo a la gc.


----------



## BogadeAriete (3 Ene 2023)

De ahora para siempre id poniendo esto en las firmas, que nos vigilan.... Porque a este le empapelan por hacer cuchillos en casa, y le apuntalan por misogino... pero en nada los Cagallero Caballero nos tirarán la puerta abajo por decir mujera o feminazi....

Todo lo anterior es en evidente "animus iocandi" en el Foro pidiendo perdon a cualquier colectivo o persona que se sienta ofendida.
Viva España Viva el Rey, Viva el Orden y la Ley
Servir y Proteger.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> CUALQUIER DIA ACABO EN LA TRENA



Lo que me sorprende es que no acabe yo... igual es que soy como el capo, TU BIC TU FAIL y prefieren no tocarme

Aunque si me entrullan pues oye, me pagan ellos la matricula de la unep y encima cobro paro y me ahorro pagar las cotizaciones de mierda con la que me esta reventando el culo la SS


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

mxmanu dijo:


> 2 cuchillos jamoneros y unas pistolitas de aire, todo correcto.
> 
> Los etarras saliendo y acercandolos a las cárceles, haciéndoles recibimientos con boato.
> Los violadores saliendo de las cárceles y bajandoles las penas.
> ...



Se te olvida el gobierno en pleno despenalizando la sedicion y la malversacion


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Poco y a pocos han cogido aún. En este foro hay foreros mucho peores. Lo que no entiendo es por qué el calvo abre un subforo de preparacionismo en este foro con la de psicópatas que hay, al igual que tampoco entiendo por qué sigue abierto el subforo Coronavirus, que se ha convertido en un nido de tarados antivacunas y de Fake news
> 
> Y si es por apología del terrorismo, en este foro hay tarados que hacen apología de ellos todos los días
> 
> Saludos



Perrillo kurten esta mañana me has cagado el alma.

Edit: taluecs


----------



## fayser (3 Ene 2023)

¡Viva la GC!


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Perrillo kurten esta mañana me has cagado el alma.



Se te pasará

Saludos


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Espero que me manden algo más que la charo medio metro que me crucé la última vez. Algún marica peludo de alguna asociación LGTBI de la Guardia Civil por lo menos, que para defender España no, pero para defender su derecho a darse por culo entre ellos y a los demás bien que se movilizan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de la derecha, vá a pasar hambre.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que no acabe yo... igual es que soy como el capo, TU BIC TU FAIL y prefieren no tocarme
> 
> Aunque si me entrullan pues oye, me pagan ellos la matricula de la unep y encima cobro paro y me ahorro pagar las cotizaciones de mierda con la que me esta reventando el culo la SS



A ti no te entrullan por no aguantarte


----------



## noc555 (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Joder!
> Salimos en los medios,a ver si se nos llena esto ahora de psicopatas de ambas extremas.
> 
> 
> ...



Digo yo que tendrán algo de IA
Y con poner según que palabras ya levantas sospecha; bomba, genocidio, judíos, maricones…


----------



## favelados (3 Ene 2023)

Sistémico dijo:


> Sería mi trabajo preferido. Nóminas de 2000 y pico merkels por entrar en burbuja a diario, café de máquina en mano, sentado en tu despacho sin patear las calles xd. Saludos a telemáticos, agencias de espionaje diversas, sociólogos, psicólogos, psiquiatras, la cajera, Calópez y al secretariado gitano, Felices fiestas!!



La hora segura para forear es de 11 a 12 que es cuando se van a tomar el cafelito las charos


----------



## Gorrión (3 Ene 2023)

Terroristas deteniendo a inocentes.

Un saludo hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Blackest dijo:


> Jodo, lo pintan como a un loco peligroso a nuestro zorrito. Que es lo unico a lo que se pueden agarrar. Porque lo de "por fabricar armas y explosivos" si no tienen esos supuestos explosivos (no los tienen) no es mas que un bulo sacado de coñitas de internet.



Tendria Nitrato potasico para abono del güerto y gasoil para el grupo electrogeno. Dos precursores de esplosivos, uno con factura de Lery M. y el gasoil en una petaca de 20 litros homologada para su transporte en la gasolinera de su barrio. Varias limas, precursoras de machetes de "grandes dimensiones". Elementos que la GC. deberia haber destruido en el momento( Si lo hicieron con los trenes.......)


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Van a por nosotros
> Somos un colectivo VULNERABLE, stop burbufobia



Lo que habría que hacer es abandonar este estercolero y formar grupos presenciales en el minecraft.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Terroristas Yihadistas en Ripoll, la Guardia Civil no los encuentra.







Un forero cachondo en Ripoll, con pistolitas de Airsoft, a por el, terrorista machista!!







Y ahora, a perseguir el matrimnio forzoso en la cultura blanca!!
























Hay que acabar con la lacra del matrimonio forzoso en la cultura blanca: la guardia civil avisa







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Terroristas Yihadistas en Ripoll, la Guardia Civil no los encuentra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las FFCCSE no son tus amigos, están para sostener el régimen y punto. Por cierto, otra vez que Calopez da la IP de un forero.


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> molaria que nuestro fisico nuclear burbujero se llamase javier
> asi la peli podria llamarse
> oppenjavier


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> molaria que nuestro fisico nuclear burbujero se llamase javier
> asi la peli podria llamarse
> oppenjavier



Me ha hecho mucha gracia... 




La pena es que no me llamo Javier, sino hubiera sido una buena película Paco española...


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si descarga pornografia violenta y machista, eso es un agravante...



¿Si son de tortilleras es un atenuante?


----------



## BilloGatos (3 Ene 2023)

el calvo vendiendo nuestros datos...


----------



## BilloGatos (3 Ene 2023)

no esta accesible el usuario...?


----------



## Euron G. (3 Ene 2023)

noc555 dijo:


> Digo yo que tendrán algo de IA
> Y con poner según que palabras ya levantas sospecha; bomba, genocidio, judíos, maricones…



Y esta peli es de 1995


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Y los CDR campando a sus anchas, ya veis a lo que se dedica la Guardia Civil en Cataluña, a perseguir a conforeros "misóginos" con pistolitas de Airsoft.


----------



## Frank242 (3 Ene 2023)

Atención, les habla la Guardia Civil, en este momento todos nuestros efectivos están controlando todos sus movimientos, todo post que incumpla la Agenda 2030 pasará a ser investigado de oficio.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Las FFCCSE no son tus amigos, están para sostener el régimen y punto. Por cierto, otra vez que Calopez da la IP de un forero.



A mi firma me remito.


----------



## alguno2 (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Era sarcasmo por si no lo pillaste.



Pues disculpas entonces. Me lo tragué enterito.


----------



## Euron G. (3 Ene 2023)

A todo esto, ¿@calopez no tiene nada que decir? ¿En su propia casa?


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

A mí me pasó los planos de la Estrella de la Muerte, pero no he podido construirla porque en casa no me cabe


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Ene 2023)

las imprimo gratis. Interesados enviar PM:








Thompson 1928 Sub-Machine Gun - Functional Assembly


ANNOUNCEMENT!! The files for this model have been removed from this page, from now on the files can downloaded for free from www.MyMiniFactory.com. This page will be left for legacy purposes and I will still answer questions if posted. From now on, all my future projects will feature...




cults3d.com


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Euron G. dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿@calopez no tiene nada que decir? ¿En su propia casa?



Supongo que Calopez se habrá limitado a dar la IP (en esta España de las libertades es obligatorio), borrar los hilos y eliminar el usuario.


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me pasó los planos de la Estrella de la Muerte, pero no he podido construirla porque en casa no me cabe



No te voy a engañar. Crees que ha tenido gracia, crees que ha sido un chiste magnífico, maravilloso, impresionante, pero no, no la ha tenido, no ha tenido gracia

Saludos


----------



## montytorri (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> HOSTIA Y YO ABRI UN HILO CITANDOLW UNO DE SUS MENSAJES "MISOGINOS" CONTRA LOS SERES DE LUZ PARA QUE LO DORITADA LO DISCUTIESE
> 
> CUALQUIER DIA ACABO EN LA TRENA
> 
> ...



Te llevaremos a @kerri para un vis a vis de esos.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> No te voy a engañar. Crees que ha tenido gracia, crees que ha sido un chisto magnífico, maravilloso, impresionante, pero no, no la ha tenido, no ha tenido gracia
> 
> Saludos



Tú sí que no tienes gracia.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

alguno2 dijo:


> Pues disculpas entonces. Me lo tragué enterito.



Te entiendo, pero solo poniendo lo de matar a mujeres y niños ya se debería notar que es sarcasmo. Hemos normalizado algunas cosas y eso da miedo


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> peligrosisimo oiga ....
> aire comprimido y navajas del aliexpress



Me alegro de su detencion por comprar en Aliexpress.
Que consuma productos nacionales de Albacete y de Taramundi.
Calidaz y garantia.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Las FFCCSE no son tus amigos, están para sostener el régimen y punto. Por cierto, otra vez que Calopez da la IP de un forero.



Lo son en países democráticos, pero lamentablemente España ya no lo es en absoluto.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Supongo que Calopez se habrá limitado a dar la IP (en esta España de las libertades es obligatorio), borrar los hilos y eliminar el usuario.



Calopez podrá dar nuestras IPs pero nunca podrá tener pelo. Jaque mate calvo.


----------



## bondiappcc (3 Ene 2023)

¡Hay que ir con pies de plomo hasta por casa!


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Como investiguen todos los insultos machistas que recibe Patricia en el foro, mas de uno ira a declarar al juzgado !!!. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL



¿Quien es la Patricia?


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

La Charocracia al acecho.


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Lo son en países democráticos, pero lamentablemente España ya no lo es en absoluto.



Acordaros de quién fue JEMAD, de las declaraciones del jefe de la guardia civil en la pandemia de monitorizar las redes para controlar las críticas al gobierno. Comportaros creyendo que esto es un país libre y lo acabareis pagando. Este foro esta super monitorizado, el estao considera que la eztrema desesha es una de sus mayores amenazas, mas que los yihadistas, van a por quien sea crítico con cualquier excusa.


----------



## chortinator (3 Ene 2023)

Otra vez el calvo de mierda actuando como un chivato


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

bondiappcc dijo:


> ¡Hay que ir con pies de plomo hasta por casa!



Sip, por desgracia la libertad de expresión ya no existe. Y algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma…


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sip, por desgracia la libertad de expresión ya no existe. Y algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma…



Claro que existe, para Valtonyc y Pablo Hasel, que animaban a asesinar Guardias Civiles; en cuatro días los indultan.

Los Guardias Civiles asesinados por ETA se estarán removiendo en su tumba, mientras los rojos se mean en ellas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Entiendo que el delito cometido por el forero consiste en fabricar "explosivos" que no se muestran en la foto, armas caseras, de las que solo se distinguen en dicha foto una especie de ballesta o tirachinas casero ¿Y algo más?
> 
> ¿Cuanto dinero y recursos se han gastado en capturar a este peligrosísimo delincuente?
> 
> ...



Gran serVicio a España de las fuerzas actuantes. Acaban de parar en el dia Dos de enero el inicio de "otra reconquista" Espero les concedan una medalla pensionada.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



Está clarísimo. Hay muchos tocapelotas del sistema por aquí y hay que conocer al enemigo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (3 Ene 2023)

Hay que ir pensando en montar una hermandad para imponer nuestra ley en el comedor de la cárcel.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Detienen a un chaval por tener un vídeo (completamente legal, por cierto) y del youtube además bajado en su escritorio y unas pistolas de airsoft... pero luego hay 530 homenajes a etarras sólo en 2022 y no pasa absolutamente nada. *Cero detenidos*. Y ojo, que los homenajes a estos asesinos sí que constituyen un delito, y continúan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son perretes, y si el amo dice '' sienta'', ellos van y se sientan. Hay que darld de comer a la familia, aunque sea a costa del Honor, la honra y todas esas cosas que solo valoran los gilipollas.


----------



## algemeine (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por lo visto parece ser que no tenemos toda la informacion y hay una impresora de 3D por el medio.



Una impresora 3D es inutil para hacer armas, el plastico funde a 110 grados aprox, la temperatura de combustion de la polvora es mucho mayor.

Lo de la cruzada que tienen en contra de las impresoras 3D creo que obedece a otros temores sobre cosas mas mundanas, la fabricacion de repuestos que los fabricantes de cosas cotidianas no suministran para que tengas que comprar de nuevo y la rueda del dinero siga girando.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro que existe, para Valtonyc y Pablo Hasel, que animaban a asesinar Guardias Civiles; en cuatro días los indultan.
> 
> Los Guardias Civiles asesinados por ETA se estarán removiendo en su tumba, mientras los rojos se mean en ellas.



Y para los hijos de la gran puta de Etarras y separratas que se les admite en el Congreso de los Diputados para que destryan desde dentro y pagado por los españoles lo que ellos odian. El miedo debe de cambiar de bando YA.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> El día que se entere la GC que trabajo en una central nuclear y que me voy construyendo una bomba atómica con el uranio que robo del trabajo lo vais a flipar...



Haz como el de chernobil, ponla a tope!


----------



## MrDanger (3 Ene 2023)

All Cats Are Beautiful


----------



## Gigatr0n (3 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende es que no acabe yo... igual es que soy como el capo, TU BIC TU FAIL y prefieren no tocarme
> 
> Aunque si me entrullan pues oye, me pagan ellos la matricula de la unep y encima cobro paro y me ahorro pagar las cotizaciones de mierda con la que me esta reventando el culo la SS



Pero... ¡QUÉ COÑO te van a entrullar a tí si se ríen de tí hasta los perros!





TONTÁCO!!! en el trullo no duras tu ni 2 minutos...


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Y para los hijos de la gran puta de Etarras y separratas que se les admite en el Congreso de los Diputados para que destryan desde dentro y pagado por los españoles lo que ellos odian. El miedo debe de cambiar de bando YA.



Entre los foreros de Burbuja.info y Bildu, las Charos de la Guardia Civil se quedan con Bildu, que serán los herederos de ETA, pero almenos son Feministas!!


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Son perretes, y si el amo dice '' sienta'', ellos van y se sientan. Hay que darld de comer a la familia, aunque sea a costa del Honor, la honra y todas esas cosas que solo valoran los gilipollas.



Del "Todo por la Patria" al "Todo por la Pasta".


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ene 2023)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ​
> TONTÁCO!!! en el trullo no duras tu ni 2 minutos...



No como tu que serias la reina de las duchas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Ene 2023)

algemeine dijo:


> Una impresora 3D es inutil para hacer armas, el plastico funde a 110 grados aprox, la temperatura de combustion de la polvora es mucho mayor.
> 
> Lo de la cruzada que tienen en contra de las impresoras 3D creo que obedece a otros temores sobre cosas mas mundanas, la fabricacion de repuestos que los fabricantes de cosas cotidianas no suministran para que tengas que comprar de nuevo y la rueda del dinero siga girando.




Hay gente tronadisima con los CETME con licencia de caza y andan detrás de frikis... aún en semiautomática es un arma muy peligrosa y el que la tiene ya la tiene.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Está clarísimo. Hay muchos tocapelotas del sistema por aquí y hay que conocer al enemigo.



Si se cortan en ir a por nosotros, es porque temen el Efecto Streissand, no por otra cosa.


----------



## Diek (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Antena3 dicen que es un criminal, ni la presuncion de inocencia le dan !!!.
> 
> *"Agentes de la Guardia Civil detectaron que un usuario difundía cómo realizar modificaciones "sustanciales" de armas para convertirlas en armas prohibidas con una gran capacidad lesiva, así como diseñar piezas en 3D para esas armas, imprimirlas y aplicarlas. Fue entonces cuando en octubre iniciaron el operativo para dar con el criminal."
> 
> ...



Joder, fuesido en Octubre, como mandan los canones burbujiles!


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Sin olvidar el "INVESTIGADOR" encargado del caso que esta haciendo méritos antes los superiores, estos de paso avisan a la prensa y montan todo el teatro.
> 
> Lo que mas se ve en el video navajas.



Desde cuando es delito tener armas blancas en casa? Me he perdido algo?


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hay gente tronadisima con los CETME con licencia de caza y andan detrás de frikis...



Son Charos, por mucho Tricornio que lleven, o ya ni eso; con gente peligrosa de verdad no se meten.


----------



## rascachapas (3 Ene 2023)

Lo de las armas y explosivos es una excusa, el verdadero motivo son los mensajes misóginos que no les gustaron a la Guardia Charil que vigila burbuja.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Y lo naranja y azul del centro de la imagen parecen lápices o bolígrafos.
> 
> Joder... tengan cuidado... vaya a ser que el chaval pueda herir a alguien con un lápiz... o escribiendo una carta a alguien.



Lo mismo los mete en un sobre y se los manda a alguna rata?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> HOSTIA Y YO ABRI UN HILO CITANDOLW UNO DE SUS MENSAJES "MISOGINOS" CONTRA LOS SERES DE LUZ PARA QUE LO DORITADA LO DISCUTIESE
> 
> CUALQUIER DIA ACABO EN LA TRENA
> 
> ...



Aquí nos van a pillar a unos cuantos que, simplemente, venimos a echarnos unas risas con la *doritada, *nos van a meter a todos en el mismo saco. Y tú que abres hilos para sacar lo mejor de cada *florero *no te vas a librar. El que se va a librar es el *@El Promotor* (recuerda que somos hamijos)... que seguro que tiene contactos.

Aunque el pollo era *muy mucho* de veteranos, no? Como le pasen capturas de pantalla a la montero o le dé a alguien por mirar en los hilos de la 3WW, en veteranos o en cientos de hilos más, el propietario actual del *FLORO *va a tener que estar varios días sin dormir para pasarle las IP a la *EXCELSA Y APRECIADA, ENTRE NOSOTROS, GUARDIA CIVIL* ...

Aunque vamos, como entre la madera a fondo no van a saber a quién pasarle la cantidad de mierda que se lee en este, nuestro *FLORO*, si la justicia estaba mal, con el *FLORO *van a implosionar a nivel nacional.



jkaza dijo:


> Esas cosas están pilladas por pinzas, son chifladuras de la charo civil. En caso de que algún día os pase algo, tened de antemano un buen abogado.



Sabes cuánto cuesta un buen havojado???

Pues eso ...


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (3 Ene 2023)

El que no sepa aguantar una broma, que se pire del foro...


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

rascachapas dijo:


> Lo de las armas y explosivos es una excusa, el verdadero motivo son los mensajes misóginos que no les gustaron a la Guardia Charil que vigila burbuja.



A la cédula Yihadista del mismo Ripoll, la que cometió el atentado en Las Ramblas, no la pillaron no, estaban demasiado ocupados monitoreando foreros "misóginos" en Burbuja.info


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

VandeBel dijo:


> de Ripoll no eran los moros que atentaron en Barcelona? Que pasa en ese pueblo?



Estan muy ocupados vigilando la red, convenciéndonos para q no foecemos a ninguna niña a casarse con nosotros.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2023)

https://64.media.tumblr.com/2740fbda521ca361ce8e5df9baa3867f/b2a4e95a2d7885d0-84/s500x750/f69138353e953ef15f4da08dcc6f5a5276cbb8a8.gifv


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Que no se pase la Benemérita por el hilo de la tercera guerra mundial que allí hay gente que sabe de carros de combate y cazas y no me extrañaría que tuvieran alguno en el garaje.



¡Cállate!. Yo tengo dos Panzer. Los tengo limpios y engrasados para la Cruzada que tenemos pendiente.


----------



## Ultraboost (3 Ene 2023)

Un saludo y te mando tabaco


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Aquí nos van a pillar a unos cuantos que, simplemente, venimos a echarnos unas risas con la *doritada, *nos van a meter a todos en el mismo saco. Y tú que abres hilos para sacar lo mejor de cada *florero *no te vas a librar. El que se va a librar es el *@El Promotor* (recuerda que somos hamijos)... que seguro que tiene contactos.
> 
> Aunque el pollo era *muy mucho* de veteranos, no? Como le pasen capturas de pantalla a la montero o le dé a alguien por mirar en los hilos de la 3WW, en veteranos o en cientos de hilos más, el propietario actual del *FLORO *va a tener que estar varios días sin dormir para pasarle las IP a la *EXCELSA Y APRECIADA, ENTRE NOSOTROS, GUARDIA CIVIL* ...
> 
> ...



Juas. Ya te digo xD


Saludos


----------



## Joaquim (3 Ene 2023)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El que no sepa aguantar una broma, que se pire del foro...

















NADIE SE VA A REIR | JUAN SOTO IVARS | Casa del Libro


El libro NADIE SE VA A REIR de JUAN SOTO IVARS en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com


----------



## Eltontoelpueblo (3 Ene 2023)

No me credo nada. 

Yo coñosco uno del Cenei y sus padres son rpimos, tiene dos apeyidos iguales y yes calbo desdel instituto. 

Conesto quiro disir que asta pa men tir ay qje tener arte y el Cenei sta tan flojiyo que le plaigian a uno qui yo me sé los conceptos. 

Hoy fake y mañana fatatas.


----------



## El Caga Chele (3 Ene 2023)

yo cago leche. No me pueden acusar de homófobo misógino.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2023)

Yo me sentiría más seguro llevando una de airsoft.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Por el Gara o los foros de Rac1 no se pasan
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



¿Y para qué se van a pasar por esos medios terroristas?
¿Tú crees que esos se van a hecer acreedores de un expediente administrativo?.... La nómina es sagrada. El servicio a España, al que hicieron Juramento se puede esperar unos dias,


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Un saludo a los hijos de puta de verde. Ni honor ni valor. El euro es vuestra divisa. La policía política del PSOE. Cero respeto por vosotros, escoria. Aquí os espero para cuando os dé por revisar los 8713 mensajes que he publicado hasta ahora. Probablemente varios miles sean ilegales para la charocracia que os pagan por defender, basura funcivaga.
> 
> Ni olvido ni perdón.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado, que te revientan los piños con una extensible y aqui paz y despues gloria. 
Joder, yo tengo un mensaje que escribí un dia borracho y cabreado que estoy por buscarlo y borrarlo, no vayan a aparecer los hombres de negro x aquí para ponerme un cepo y dejarme en la plaza del pueblo para que cunda el ejemplo. Y mientras tanto, como indicaba un forero, los chicos de las pistolas les dan las órdenes que cumplenbabpies juntillas y sin rechistar,supongo que en agradecimiento por haber dejado de matarles.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Es que lo normal es finalizar el artículo con “ha sido llevado a dependencias con cargos x” o “ha sido puesto en libertad con cargos”,algo así en plan ejemplarizante.
> 
> Aquí solo sacan las fotos del arsenal burbujo y los post misóginos que subió al foro.Y no hay una conclusión de cómo termina todo.
> 
> ...



tripto tuvo un incidente en el metro con unas charos y un hipopotamo, es como george de la jungla pero en vasco, forero mitico y entrañable sin duda


----------



## alas97 (3 Ene 2023)

Al menos las calles son más seguras.

dos pistolas de agua decomisadas y unos pinchos para tortilla.

Recordáis los chalados que fueron detenidos en alemania que iban a dar un golpe de estado?

Pues eso. 

Ahora se respira tranquilidad y paz.

Tijuana Alemina.

Un bombero alemán está dando una entrevista a una televisión cuando un individuo aparece y dispara al aire con un arma de fuego. Dicha zona es una "no go zone" y ya sabemos por dónde van los tiros (nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Diek dijo:


> Joder, fuesido en Octubre, como mandan los canones burbujiles!



Pero que dices chaval?? Esos privilegios son para etarras, morapios y funcionarios de la junta de andalucia. Es decir, rojos. 
Para los blanco conservadores, porrazo en los morros y geilletes bien apretados hasta que demuestren elllos que no son culpables.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Aquí nos van a pillar a unos cuantos que, simplemente, venimos a echarnos unas risas con la *doritada, *nos van a meter a todos en el mismo saco. Y tú que abres hilos para sacar lo mejor de cada *florero *no te vas a librar. El que se va a librar es el *@El Promotor* (recuerda que somos hamijos)... que seguro que tiene contactos.
> 
> Aunque el pollo era *muy mucho* de veteranos, no? Como le pasen capturas de pantalla a la montero o le dé a alguien por mirar en los hilos de la 3WW, en veteranos o en cientos de hilos más, el propietario actual del *FLORO *va a tener que estar varios días sin dormir para pasarle las IP a la *EXCELSA Y APRECIADA, ENTRE NOSOTROS, GUARDIA CIVIL* ...
> 
> ...



*AHORA MISMO RECUERDO QUE CON ESTE MISMO FLORERO DETENIDO HABLÉ SOBRE EXPERIENCIAS PARANORMALES, VIAJES ASTRALES Y DEMÁS PARAFERNALIA PSICODÉLICA... Y ME PARECÍA QUE EL CITADO FLORERO DETENIDO POR POSESIÓN DE ARMAS ERA EL QUE TENÍA LA CABEZA MÁS AMUEBLADA DE TODO EL HILO Y DE CONSPIRACIONES... IMÁGINATE COMO ESTÁ EL RESTO DE FLOREROS DERROIDOS QUE ESCRIBÍAN EN ESE HILO (YA BORRADO) QUE ABRIÓ EL FLORERO...*

Por cierto, he encontrado el hilo que abrí en el que citaba sus reflexiones sabias y que fue un gran éxito en este nuestro floro.

Noticia: - Hay hombres ESPAÑOLES muy quemados con LAS MUJERAS, aquí un ejemplo que derroye el alma

Saludos y buen floro.


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Ene 2023)

Un claro linchamiento mediático. Yo en la foto de las "armas peligrosas" sólo veo cuchillos de forja y dardos. Que se vayan a una casa de marroquíes y verán armas peligrosas, pero de las peligrosas de verdad.


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> A la cédula Yihadista del mismo Ripoll, la que cometió el atentado en Las Ramblas, no la pillaron no, estaban demasiado ocupados monitoreando foreros "misóginos" en Burbuja.info



Joder, empiezo a entrar en la colmena.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Espero que a los que tenemos pelazo nos metan en una galería separada de la de los calvos.



Tambien espero, por la parte que me toca, que en ese recinto de ingreso se respeten las canas y los trienios.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ene 2023)

El Botana del floro.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ene 2023)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> un saludo a la CGI



Y otro a Perl.


----------



## Henry Rearden (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Lo que no sabe la GC y la PN es el meticuloso proceso de investigación que sigo para conseguir los planos de la bomba atómica...



Señores de la GC: Me llamo Jaime, así que, cuando vengan a detenerme, deténganme en INGLÉS:

*OPEN JAIMER!!!*

Así me pareceré más a mi ídolo...


----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Ene 2023)

En breves momentos el Ministerio de la Verdad de Irena Montera actuando de oficio contra este nuestro foro.

Menas, etnianos, rumanoides y demás haciendo de las suyas pero como son seres de luz lo suyo no cuenta.

¡Qué país!


----------



## jolu (3 Ene 2023)

Si el detenido tiene atentados terroristas a sus espaldas y un zulo con armas y toneladas de explosivos, quedará libre.
Es socio del gobierno y por tanto intocable.

Si es un forero que hacia manualidades y escribía en tono jocoso, que se de por jodido.


----------



## neoxy (3 Ene 2023)

Lo de siempre








Operación Portu: “La Policía nos ha arruinado la vida y no han rectificado”


Un juez ha archivado los cargos contra Jesús y Amaia Prieto, dueños de la armería Cantábrico Militaria de Getxo y acusados de colaborar con el terrorismo y crimen organizado




www.deia.eus


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Señores de la GC: Me llamo Jaime, así que, cuando vengan a detenerme, deténganme en INGLÉS:
> 
> *OPEN JAIMER!!!*
> 
> Así me pareceré más a mi ídolo...



Trailer película Oppenheimer. Sencillamente BRVTAL



Saludos


----------



## Focus in (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Jonny Favourite (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> Vivimos en un estado policial de corte progre-socialista, no hay piedad con los disidentes
> Al forero en cuestión creo que le ha denunciado una tipa con la que se estaba insultando hace unos días en un jilo, vamos estoy segurísimo, se habrá metido en su historial a rebuscar mierda para denunciarle



Si es que no aprendemos, joder!!!. Una mujer cabreada es infinitamente más destructiva y peligrosa que el tío más matado del globo.

Yo hace mucho tiempo que lo tengo claro. Con un tío a unas malas sales a hostias. 

Con una tía puedes acabar con la vida bien jodida.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Yo estuve en su hilo de laas seres de luz, echando leña al fuego, quedo a la espera de que la jueza de a su mano lgtbi del estado derecho a entrar en mi choza.

Os quiero pomperos, saludos del prenda


----------



## Kbkubito (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> A la tonti-escritora del artículo sólo ha faltado decir que "el forero se tiraba pedos, eructos y le olían los pies. Y tenía un agujero en un calcetín. Y un corte de pelo muy pasado de moda".
> 
> Demencial como poco.



Por la calidad del pienso te haces una idea de la del ganado.


----------



## lucky starr (3 Ene 2023)

Vaya puta mierda. 

¿Armas ilegales?

¿Mensajes misóginos?

A lo mejor hasta se masturba por la noches...

Pd: evidentemente el tono de este foro es de risas y bromas. Nadie esta perpetrando ningún delito en el mismo.

Pd2: burbojoak kalera, como gritan los amigos del gobierno.


Pd3: Que alegue que solamente estaba malversando y preparando una sedición.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (3 Ene 2023)

jkaza dijo:


> Esas cosas están pilladas por pinzas, son chifladuras de la charo civil. En caso de que algún día os pase algo, tened de antemano un buen abogado.





eljusticiero dijo:


> *AHORA MISMO RECUERDO QUE CON ESTE MISMO FLORERO DETENIDO HABLÉ SOBRE EXPERIENCIAS PARANORMALES, VIAJES ASTRALES Y DEMÁS PARAFERNALIA PSICODÉLICA... Y ME PARECÍA QUE EL CITADO FLORERO DETENIDO POR POSESIÓN DE ARMAS ERA EL QUE TENÍA LA CABEZA MÁS AMUEBLADA DE TODO EL HILO Y DE CONSPIRACIONES... IMÁGINATE COMO ESTÁ EL RESTO DE FLOREROS DERROIDOS QUE ESCRIBÍAN EN ESE HILO (YA BORRADO) QUE ABRIÓ EL FLORERO...*
> 
> Por cierto, he encontrado el hilo que abrí en el que citaba sus reflexiones sabias y que fue un gran éxito en este nuestro floro.
> 
> ...



Creo que han borrado el hilo.

Te ha citado ya la *Benemérita*? Cuidado pues.

*Taluec*


----------



## gpm (3 Ene 2023)

Vamos a traducir el título no había armas ni nada y han tenido que usar el comodín del machismo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Vaya vaya el forero @Urz alias el zorro del cual subi info , destape y expuse en Telegram y foros se infiltraba en grupos de disidencia real, y trabajó como Matón y asesino, espía y guarda espaldas para las cloacas y es presumiblemente también el cuesco downman @El tuerto Bowman esto bien lo sabe @Zurraspilla


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Señoría todo lo que posteo tiene animous iocandi

@Baltasar G thang vente a mi vista oral


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Ene 2023)

Focus in dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315128



Aparte de las charopolicías falta la imagen de Calvopez dando las IPs.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

gpm dijo:


> Vamos a traducir el título no había armas ni nada y han tenido que usar el comodín del machismo.



No. El forero detenido es un criminal de verdad, tuve una conversación privada con él hace 1 año, y juro por Dios que lo que cuento es cierto


----------



## Lain Coubert (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Vaya vaya el forero @Urz alias el zorro del cual subi info , destape y expuse en Telegram y foros se infiltraba en grupos de disidencia real, y trabajó como Matón y asesino, espía y guarda espaldas para las cloacas y es presumiblemente también el cuesco downman @El tuerto Bowman esto bien lo sabe @Zurraspilla



Joder, si para ti todo forero es el Bowman ese...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No como tu que serias la reina de las duchas




vete preparando para cuando estemos todos en el modulo
dabuti hara de negro psicoanalizador, y tu de tio con 10 puntos en el ojete

al terminar tendras el colon tan limpio que tendremos que llamar al doc para que te haga un TRANSPLANTE DE CACA


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Vaya vaya el forero @Urz alias el zorro del cual subi info , destape y expuse en Telegram y foros se infiltraba en grupos de disidencia real, y trabajó como Matón y asesino, espía y guarda espaldas para las cloacas y es presumiblemente también el cuesco downman @El tuerto Bowman esto bien lo sabe @Zurraspilla



eso va en seriously?
juer menudos csi que os marcais
¿sabes quien ha matao realmente a cacanao? porque se culpaba mucho al insecto pero yo no lo tengo tan claro


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Ene 2023)

furia porcina


----------



## estroboscopico (3 Ene 2023)

Hay mucho flipado a los que hay que pararle los pies, porque son capaces de hacer cualquier barbaridad, ya que se terminan creyendo sus propias subnormalidades, ya que son subnormales.

Muchos de estos subnormales van de vengadores y de nosencuantos, pero que a la primera guantá con la mano abierta se cagan por la pata abajo y se esconden bajo las faldas de mamá, lo que pasa es que en algún momento alguien les tiene que dar una guantá, porque suelen ir radicalizándose y si lo que hacen o dicen hace que otros subnormales como ellos se unan, la cosa puede terminar con muertos y heridos que en el 99,999% de los casos es gente que simplemente pasaba por allí y que no tienen culpa de nada.

Me parece bien y necesario que este foro esté vigilado, porque no lo digo yo, lo dice la estadística, un % de la población es gente con trastornos mentales, que muchos confunden con niños ratas y tal, pero que no dejan de ser trastornados, que en un momento dado, puede terminar dañando a otros.

EEUU es un ejemplo de lo que digo. Granudo de instituto se mete en un instituto, supermercado, guardería o donde sea con un fusil de asalto y mata a gente que simplemente pasaba por allí o que nada tiene que ver con su paranoia, después el subnormal acaba en prisión de por vida o es abatido o se suicida.

Resumiendo, el sistema tiene que controlar a este tipo de subnormales, porque son peligrosos, ya que no dejan de ser locos peligrosos y dependiendo de su peligrosidad, me parece bien que o se les de una guantá con la mano abierta en los casos leves o directamente, se les meta en prisión de por vida.



A veces una guantá con la mano abierta, evita muchas tonterías.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

lucky starr dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda.
> 
> ¿Armas ilegales?
> 
> ...



Lo que ha hecho con sus multicuentas y que lleva 5 AÑOS ya no es misoginia es terrorismo, me ha amenazado con violarme agredirme y hasta asesinarme, la cuenta con la que subía "defensa personal" era la urz zr y con las que me acosa cada puto día de su patética existencia : masia, squizophrenia, el tuerto bowman, osona, rosa_seraphin, policía Pérez, quique camoiras, topacio, fniktfall etcetcetc


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Gashegodemierda dijo:


> Claramente
> 
> El calvo de mierda es un chivato de la gorra



Si en este forro no existiesen "porteras" ..... ¿Dé qué coños iba a vivir?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hay gente tronadisima con los CETME con licencia de caza y andan detrás de frikis... aún en semiautomática es un arma muy peligrosa y el que la tiene ya la tiene.



ellos mirando armas de airsoft y mandando reales a ucrania que acabaran en manos de terroristas SI o SI

es PATETICO


----------



## Padre_Karras (3 Ene 2023)

Ahora ya se entiende mejor el intento de golpe de estado en Alemania por una panda de jubiletas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que diga que es independentista, así lo dejarán ir sin cargos y hasta le darán un puesto en algún chiringuito de la Generalitat.



Gran idea y yo a cambio me podré hacer Embajador honorario de la Region Catalana en La provincia de Guadalajara con los pecunios correspondientes y montaré una ONG para la acogida de niños Catalanes desamparados,


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> eso va en seriously?
> juer menudos csi que os marcais
> ¿sabes quien ha matao realmente a cacanao? porque se culpaba mucho al insecto pero yo no lo tengo tan claro



Totalmente en serio..soy respetada y alabada en redes Porque siempre doy con la verdad y expongo a pederastas terroristas y gentuza que trabaja o ha colaborado para las cloacas, Me alegra enormemente que la policía ( la buena) haya hecho por una vez JUSTICIA. A ver si se le van bajando los humos, la próxima me personaré ante juzgados y te hundiré del todo avisado quedas segureta de Prosegur Securitas omdbus sé perfectamente en donde trabajas y hasta los centros y turnos.. te csi desde foro para lerdos pederastas con tus cuentas de djtheo senpuntos creías que tú misoginia y acoso continuo no iban a pillarte nunca? @El tuerto Bowman ahora ya puedes seguir ladrando y acosándome diciendo que soy un tío un trans o tú puta madre en cueros . Cada vez más jodido y todo porque no soy una comunista ni cedi a tener una cita contigo, tú despecho te va a meter en la trena.. y lo sabes


----------



## jkaza (3 Ene 2023)

Pregunta para ejpertos: Sabéis si un perro entrenado para morder se puede considerar un arma, te lo pueden quitar y encerrarte? Encerrarte al perro y a ti.


----------



## lucky starr (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho con sus multicuentas y que lleva 5 AÑOS ya no es misoginia es terrorismo, me ha amenazado con violarme agredirme y hasta asesinarme, la cuenta con la que subía "defensa personal" era la urz zr y con las que me acosa cada puto día de su patética existencia : masia, squizophrenia, el tuerto bowman, osona, rosa_seraphin, policía Pérez, quique camoiras, topacio, fniktfall etcetcetc



Supongo que has temido por tu vida.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Como me ponga a borrar todos mis mensajes con odio hacia algo o alguien tengo que eliminar la cuenta.

Que os den, perros del estado, prefiero estar en un chabolo con gente normal, que en esta locura de país


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Hay mucho flipado a los que hay que pararle los pies, porque son capaces de hacer cualquier barbaridad, ya que se terminan creyendo sus propias subnormalidades, ya que son subnormales.
> 
> Muchos de estos subnormales van de vengadores y de nosencuantos, pero que a la primera guantá con la mano abierta se cagan por la pata abajo y se esconden bajo las faldas de mamá, lo que pasa es que en algún momento alguien les tiene que dar una guantá, porque suelen ir radicalizándose y si lo que hacen o dicen hace que otros subnormales como ellos se unan, la cosa puede terminar con muertos y heridos que seguramente son simple gente que pasaba por allí y que no tienen culpa de nada.
> 
> ...



Que vamos a un mundo en plan Minority Report?
No haces nada,pero te detienen y te encarcelan de por vida por si acaso haces algo?

Tú sabes lo peligroso que es ese pensamiento?
Quien determinará lo que es trastorno mental?Porque hasta hace poco ser gay era considerado como tal.
También he leído por algún foro y artículo en inglés que la OMS consideraba la disidencia obcecada como posible trastorno mental.
No compartir el discurso oficial nos convertirá en locos negacionistas?

Cuidado con ese tipo de pensamiento que es muy peligroso tanto si manda un color u otro.En todo tipo de sistemas autoritarios se han encarcelando y matado a miles de personas solo por ser de otra opinión/ideología o estilo de vida.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ene 2023)

Sietebailes dijo:


> Pues entonces, viva la irene! El si es si! Y la alianza de civilizaciones!
> Y se me olvidaba la agenda 2030,VIVA!



Raajaaaaooooy


----------



## lucky starr (3 Ene 2023)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> furia porcina



Era burbujo sin duda.


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Padre_Karras dijo:


> Ahora ya se entiende mejor el intento de golpe de estado en Alemania por una panda de jubiletas.



Sip,nuestro burbujo era el proveedor del armamento.
También estaba en negociaciones con Putin


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> El que no sepa aguantar una broma, que se pire del foro...









lo del final del gif es una nuke. LOL


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No lo quería decir pero ya que me has tirado de la lengua. Yo tengo un bulldozer parecido a este en mi garaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande KILLDOZER.

Siempre en nuestros corazones.

0 heridos,0 muertos.Solo edificios de gobierno destruidos.7000 millones en perdidas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



Joder jajajajajjajaj en breve al trullo, con el fuego que yo eche en ese hilo 


Con furia porcina!!!!


----------



## S. Moguilevich (3 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Hay mucho flipado a los que hay que pararle los pies, porque son capaces de hacer cualquier barbaridad, ya que se terminan creyendo sus propias subnormalidades, ya que son subnormales.
> 
> Muchos de estos subnormales van de vengadores y de nosencuantos, pero que a la primera guantá con la mano abierta se cagan por la pata abajo y se esconden bajo las faldas de mamá, lo que pasa es que en algún momento alguien les tiene que dar una guantá, porque suelen ir radicalizándose y si lo que hacen o dicen hace que otros subnormales como ellos se unan, la cosa puede terminar con muertos y heridos que seguramente son simple gente que pasaba por allí y que no tienen culpa de nada.
> 
> ...



Tenemos robos con agresion, palizas, agresiones sexuales, navajazos y machetazos 24/7 en todas las ciudades de cierta entidad de España, tenemos casos y casos de corrupción y malversación pudriéndose en los archivos de cada sede judicial, casos semanales de estafas en ayudas sociales, subvenciones y rgi, tropecientas mafias y bandas operando y haciendo negocio en todo el territorio español, inmigrantes ilegales invadiendo el pais cada dia.. Pero lo que hay que vigilar es un foro de boomers y niñosrata no sea que alguno de ellos se le ocurra hacer algun meme machista o algo asi


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> A la cédula Yihadista del mismo Ripoll, la que cometió el atentado en Las Ramblas, no la pillaron no, estaban demasiado ocupados monitoreando foreros "misóginos" en Burbuja.info



es que cuando compraron las 50 bombonas de butano no se les cae el carnet de descuentos del estado islamico (compra 10 bombonas y paga 8, transporte hasta las sedes gratis) y claro, asi es dificil identificarlos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

@Pajarotto @Baltasar G thang 

Iréis a verme al trullo?


----------



## River in the street (3 Ene 2023)

Burbu presoak, burbu etxera


----------



## mindugi (3 Ene 2023)

La malomérita bozalera envidia la calidac de las pistolitas impresas en 3D por un mindundi. Comparadas con su nueva "Ramón" las deben percibir como kalasnikovs.

Si el forero mindundi les parece un peligro... ¿qué harán cuando el peligro sea real? ¿Disparar con Ramón?


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Tenemos robos con agresion, palizas, agresiones sexuales, navajazos y machetazos 24/7 en todas las ciudades de cierta entidad de España, tenemos casos y casos de corrupción y malversación pudriéndose en los archivos de cada jurado, casos semanales de estafas a ayudas sociales y rgi, tropecientas mafias y bandas operando y haciendo negocio en territorio español... Pero lo que hay que vigilar es un foro de boomers y niñosrata no sea que alguno de ellos se le ocurra hacer algun meme machista o algo asi



es cualquier cosa esa denuncia, ademas publicaba cosas que no pasaban de alguna opinion


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> A la tonti-escritora del artículo sólo ha faltado decir que "el forero se tiraba pedos, eructos y le olían los pies. Y tenía un agujero en un calcetín. Y un corte de pelo muy pasado de moda".
> 
> Demencial como poco.



Aquí lo tienes.. pedófilo acosador usurpador en redes cm a sueldo de ( PESTOE) calvo 55 58 de Zaragoza/Aragón, residiendo en Cataluña ex guarro incivil, ex guarda espaldas, matón a sueldo y espía, actual segureta trabajó para Prosegur ahora Securitas subcontratado por omdbus ..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Joder, si para ti todo forero es el Bowman ese...



Claro, claro, para el Shemale @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL yo soy el 90% del foro, incluso soy @calopez .
Que malo es forear desde el frenopatico sin medicarse.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> Yo me sentiría más seguro llevando una de airsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









le han puesto de nombre ramon en honor a don ramon, del chavo del ocho. La tercermundializacion de hezpaña continua imparapla


----------



## estroboscopico (3 Ene 2023)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Tenemos robos con agresion, palizas, agresiones sexuales, navajazos y machetazos 24/7 en todas las ciudades de cierta entidad de España, tenemos casos y casos de corrupción y malversación pudriéndose en los archivos de cada sede judicial, casos semanales de estafas en ayudas sociales, subvenciones y rgi, tropecientas mafias y bandas operando y haciendo negocio en todo el territorio español, inmigrantes ilegales invadiendo el pais cada dia.. Pero lo que hay que vigilar es un foro de boomers y niñosrata no sea que alguno de ellos se le ocurra hacer algun meme machista o algo asi



Hay que vigilar a los zumbados estén donde estén, que en la mayoría de los casos, terminan dañando gravemente a gente que pasaba por allí, en base a teorías masturbatorias de la conspiración o la magufada de moda del momento. Un zumbado no deja de ser un zumbado y si habla de armas, bombas o nosencuantos, no esperes que vaya a hacer algo bueno, lo más probable es que se lleve por delante a gente que simplemente pasaba por allí o que no tienen la más mínima culpa de nada, porque son simple y llanamente, zumbados.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es catalan no independentista, algo es algo !!!.



Tú bien sabes que es de Aragón cómo su amigo ragonro66 / harley66 pero éste último va de separará y no lo es


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

@calopez da la cara, cuantas IPS has entregado


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Totalmente en serio..soy respetada y alabada en redes Porque siempre doy con la verdad y expongo a pederastas terroristas y gentuza que trabaja o ha colaborado para las cloacas, Me alegra enormemente que la policía ( la buena) haya hecho por una vez JUSTICIA. A ver si se le van bajando los humos, la próxima me personaré ante juzgados y te hundiré del todo avisado quedas segureta de Prosegur Securitas omdbus sé perfectamente en donde trabajas y hasta los centros y turnos.. te csi desde foro para lerdos pederastas con tus cuentas de djtheo senpuntos creías que tú misoginia y acoso continuo no iban a pillarte nunca? @El tuerto Bowman ahora ya puedes seguir ladrando y acosándome diciendo que soy un tío un trans o tú puta madre en cueros . Cada vez más jodido y todo porque no soy una comunista ni cedi a tener una cita contigo, tú despecho te va a meter en la trena.. y lo sabes



¿Respetada tú?


Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/

Internet - PROARIO: La SORPRENDENTE y SINIESTRA VERDAD


----------



## estroboscopico (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que vamos a un mundo en plan Minority Report?
> No haces nada,pero te detienen y te encarcelan de por vida por si acaso haces algo?
> 
> Tú sabes lo peligroso que es ese pensamiento?
> ...



Hay que vigilar a los zumbados estén donde estén, que en la mayoría de los casos, terminan dañando gravemente a gente que pasaba por allí, en base a teorías masturbatorias de la conspiración o la magufada de moda del momento. Un zumbado no deja de ser un zumbado y si habla de armas, bombas o nosencuantos, no esperes que vaya a hacer algo bueno, lo más probable es que se lleve por delante a gente que simplemente pasaba por allí o que no tienen la más mínima culpa de nada, porque son simple y llanamente, zumbados.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

Paso de comprar lapiceros, que voy a trullo. ¿Han pensado alguna vez, que sirve para escribir aunque lo puedas lanzar con una goma?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Que outfit llevo la trullo?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Claro, claro, para el Shemale @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL yo soy el 90% del foro, incluso soy @calopez .
> Que malo es forear desde el frenopatico sin medicarse.



Te mola que te hayan detenido? Te pone eh que gracias a la proaria te harán dado un tirón de orejones, para que se te den más de si de lo que ya los tienes, ( la próxima voy con ellos ) y me dices todo lo que me dices en redes . Qué te parece si le pasamos está noticia a Securitas y al centro Splau entre otros donde ejerces cómo chulo con pipa y porra ?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Te mola que te hayan detenido? Reponer eh que gracias a la proaria te harán dado un tirón de orejones para que se te den más de si de lo que ya los tienes, ( la próxima voy con ellos ) y me dices todo lo que me dices en redes . Qué te parece si le pasamos está noticia a Securitas y al centro Splau entre otros donde ejerces cómo chulo con pipa y porra ?



¿Se te ha pasado ya la cagalera bocazas?.





El Shemale Proaria se ha cagado


Lleva días tocando los huevos y desafiando a quedar, cuando por fin lo cito con día, lugar y hora el cagón no se presenta. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/pones-un-forero-que-te-gustaria-destrozale-la-jeta-a-punetazos-y-te-vas.1880162/page-4# Post 39 de este hilo. Media hora casi...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Aparte de las charopolicías falta la imagen de Calvopez dando las IPs.









ya daba ips antes incluso de perder el pelo
imagenes de archivo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Hay que vigilar a los zumbados estén donde estén, que en la mayoría de los casos, terminan dañando gravemente a gente que pasaba por allí, en base a teorías masturbatorias de la conspiración o la magufada de moda del momento. Un zumbado no deja de ser un zumbado y si habla de armas, bombas o nosencuantos, no esperes que vaya a hacer algo bueno, lo más probable es que se lleve por delante a gente que simplemente pasaba por allí o que no tienen la más mínima culpa de nada, porque son simple y llanamente, zumbados.



En Telegram la cagó.. se. Infiltró en un grupo de fijate donde disidencia real con controlada y lo pillaron ellos y yo . Ahora os pongo las pruebas...


----------



## mindugi (3 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> ¿Por qué usa Windows la Guardia Civil?
> ¿Por qué no usan software libre?



Porque el software libre es para hombres libres. La chusma bozalera polivacunada a obedecer pantallas.
Si los SO fueran lenguas, Windows es vernácula, Linux sería Latín o lengua de dioses, con capacidad de invocar realidades alternativas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Se te ha pasado ya la cagalera bocazas?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda chorrada, eso lo haces como un moronegro o un gitano, quedas con vecinos o premohs de barrio y haces maldades. Esos matan un par al mes y ni pisan la cárcel.


----------



## Capitán Walker (3 Ene 2023)

El Unabomber Paco.
Por la descripción podría ser cualquiera de los foreros.


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, por qué ahora a todos los subnormales del foro les ha dado por decir la coletilla "Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma"??

Me cago en la pvta, no hay hilo donde no haya algún subnormal que cague la coletilla esa. Pvtos mamarrachos

Saludos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ya daba ips antes incluso de perder el pelo
> imagenes de archivo








Aquí tenéis a @calopez con su nuevo implante capilar repartiendo ips, no da abasto el HDLGP.


----------



## NormanMan (3 Ene 2023)

saludos a susana de telemáticos, soy bueno, sólo me meto con perro sanche y su begoño.


----------



## Euron G. (3 Ene 2023)

mindugi dijo:


> Si los SO fueran lenguas, Windows es vernácula, Linux sería Latín o lengua de dioses.



También me dirás que GIMP "puede hacer las mismas cosas" que Photoshop 

No sea usted tan extremista, le concedo que Linux es la polla, pero la ventanita o la manzanita son necesarias a veces.

Un saludo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> El Unabomber Paco.
> Por la descripción podría ser cualquiera de los foreros.



pero tal cual jajahahhajajajjaj

El forero con la impresora 3d para los muñequitos de Warhammer y las charos con el ariete JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJjakajjajajajajsi


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Por cierto, por qué ahora a todos los subnormales del foro les ha dado por decir la coletilla "Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma"??
> 
> Me cago en la pvta, no hay hilo donde no haya algún subnormal que cague la coletilla esa. Putos mamarrachos
> 
> Saludos



Es porque algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma, y los más subnormales todavía lo siguen pensando.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

UNA, POMPA Y LIBRE


PUTOS PERROS DEL ESTADO


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Hay mucho flipado a los que hay que pararle los pies, porque son capaces de hacer cualquier barbaridad, ya que se terminan creyendo sus propias subnormalidades, ya que son subnormales.
> 
> Muchos de estos subnormales van de vengadores y de nosencuantos, pero que a la primera guantá con la mano abierta se cagan por la pata abajo y se esconden bajo las faldas de mamá, lo que pasa es que en algún momento alguien les tiene que dar una guantá, porque suelen ir radicalizándose y si lo que hacen o dicen hace que otros subnormales como ellos se unan, la cosa puede terminar con muertos y heridos que seguramente son simple gente que pasaba por allí y que no tienen culpa de nada.
> 
> ...



es IMPOSIBLE que nadie del foro haga nada tipo estados unidos porque las armas en europa no las tiene la gente no como en usa "que son unos salvajes y que van por ahi disparandose hasta en las discusiones de trafico"

eso nos dice la tele 24 horas al dia 7 dias por semana, luego debe de ser verdaC

este tio no tenia armas, la muestra la foto esa que han puesto que no se como no les da verguenza LOL


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Se te ha pasado ya la cagalera bocazas?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urz zr no me hagas que te empotre más aún sin tener polla, me das pena, no querrás ser expedientado no ? Sabes perfectamente que el código interno en seguridad, es estar exento de penales y tú ya tienes alguna.. te suspenden de sueldo y armas y posible despido. No me hagas ser más justa porque te va a salir caro tu acoso. Ya te avisé muchas veces ( tengo las pruebas y capturas) tu amigo Rafael González ragonro 66 hargay66 ha sido más inteligente,y se ha mantenido con un perfil bajo al ver el csi que le hice, donde saleis todos los de la banda pederasta copropandi juntos en otro foro alternativo, y os seguís en Twitter. Ahí vió rafa (y me lo reconoció en el hilo de me han puesto en el ignore 8, que dï con su identidad) en mayo del 2021 que se topó con su horma..LA PEDOFILIA TERRORISMO Y MISOGINIA EN REDES ES IGUAL QUE EN VIDA REAL Y VUESTRAS AMENAZAS DE VIOLACIÓN AGRESIONES Y ASESINATO A MI PERSONA NO IBAN A QUEDAR IMPUNES...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Lo que ha hecho con sus multicuentas y que lleva 5 AÑOS ya no es misoginia es terrorismo, me ha amenazado con violarme agredirme y hasta asesinarme, la cuenta con la que subía "defensa personal" era la urz zr y con las que me acosa cada puto día de su patética existencia : masia, squizophrenia, el tuerto bowman, osona, rosa_seraphin, policía Pérez, quique camoiras, topacio, fniktfall etcetcetc



¿pero lo reportaste a la moderacion?


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

como hacer una bomba


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es IMPOSIBLE que nadie del foro haga nada tipo estados unidos porque las armas en europa no las tiene la gente no como en usa "que son unos salvajes y que van por ahi disparandose hasta en las discusiones de trafico"
> 
> eso nos dice la tele 24 horas al dia 7 dias por semana, luego debe de ser verdaC
> 
> este tio no tenia armas, la muestra la foto esa que han puesto que no se como no les da verguenza LOL



Aquí los únicos que pueden tener armas son los delincuentes, incluso los que no llevan uniforme,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Urz zr no me hagas que te empotre más aún sin tener polla, me das 9ena, no querrás ser expedientado no ? Sabes perfectamente que el código interno en seguridad es estar exento de penales y tú ya tienes alguna.. te suspenden de sueldo y armas y posible despido. No me hagas ser más justa porque te va a salir caro tu acoso. Ya te avisé muchas veces ( tengo las pruebas y capturas) tú amigo Rafael González ragonro 66 hargay66 ha sido más inteligente,y se ha mantenido con un perfil bajo al ver el csi que le hice, donde saleis todos los de la banda pederasta copropandi juntos en otro foro alternativo, y os seguís en Twitter. Ahí vió rafa (ymelo reconoció en el hilo de me han puesto en el ignore 8, que dï con su identidad) en mayo del 2021 que se topó con su horma..LA PEDOFILIA TERRORISMO Y MISOGINIA EN REDES ES IGUAL QUE EN VIDA REAL Y VUESTRAS AMENAZAS DE VIOLACIÓN AGRESIONES Y ASESINATO A MI PERSONA NO IBAN A QUEDAR IMPUNES...



Deja de decir memeces y hacer el payaso cagón, que eres un puto bocazas cagón.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿pero lo reportaste a la moderacion?



Que coño va a reportar el demente este, si todo son inventos suyos.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es porque algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma, y los más subnormales todavía lo siguen pensando.



Otra cuenta urz zr cuesco downman y sigue el puto psicópata misógino.. sigue que yo no tengo prisa cuántas más pruebas mejor..


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

El zampapollas de bowman y el travolo jodiendo el hilo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Otra cuenta urz zr cuesco downman y sigue el puto psicópata misógino.. sigue que yo no tengo prisa cuántas más pruebas mejor..



También soy @Gonzalor? ,           jajajajaja puto demente esquizofrénico, al ignore perpetuo cagooooooooooonnnnnn cobarde.


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

como probar magnun casera


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @Pajarotto @Baltasar G thang
> 
> Iréis a verme al trullo?



te voy a llevar el chisme ese para ir haciendo el agujero en la pared y un poster bien grande de alguna torda con las peras bien gordas para ocultarlos

cuando vayas a escapar por la tuberia de la caca avisa antes y mandaremos a un par de tipos de la copropandi para quitarte toda la caca a lametones al salir de la tuberia


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Otra cuenta urz zr cuesco downman y sigue el puto psicópata misógino.. sigue que yo no tengo prisa cuántas más pruebas mejor..



Oye tío, a mí no me líes en tus delirios. Y deja las putas drogas ya, que te están friendo el cerebro.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Deja de decir memeces y hacer el payaso cagón, que eres un puto bocazas cagón.



Amórrate lamelo virtualmente llora deséame y sigue pajeándote, que aquí la propietaria de esta belleza te tiene pillado y bien pillado nunca mejor dicho.. éstos preciosos ojos unidos a la brillante mente te vigilan.. recuerdas que te dije que me querían contratar como jefa de seguridad? Tengo intuiciones y dones detectivescas y lo tomabas a troleo.. os dije que nunca subestimáseis el poder e inteligencia de una mujer..


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (3 Ene 2023)

Espero que recuerden algunos miembros de la Guardia Civil quien los hacía saltar por los aires hace 40 años.

Y que esos mismos que lo apoyaban ahora están sentaditos todos juntitos en el congreso.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Amórrate lamelo virtualmente llora deseame y sigue pajeándote que aquí la propietaria de esta belleza ye tiene pillado y bien pillado nunca mejor dicho.. éstos preciosos 9jos unidos a la brillante mente te vigilan.. recuerdad que te dije que me querían contratar como jefa de seguridad? Tengo intuiciones y fines detectivescas y lo tomabas a troleo.. os dije que nunca subestimáseis el poder e inteligencia de una mujer..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315191
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315192



Te has confundido de hilo, el de la morsa está un poco más abajo.


----------



## mindugi (3 Ene 2023)

Euron G. dijo:


> También me dirás que GIMP "puede hacer las mismas cosas" que Photoshop
> 
> No sea usted tan extremista, le concedo que Linux es la polla, pero la ventanita o la manzanita son necesarias a veces.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me dirás que necesitas aplicar un filtro de homo de pago para hacer dibujitos globohomo. Y que la versión tiene que ser exactamente la 6.66. Cuánta capa de software inútil para justificar mariconadas

Lo necesitas porque:
a) te obligan a usarlo
b) solo sabes usar interfaces gráficas

En ese caso lo pirateas y virtualizas, ya ves tú

Los ordenadores como herramientas pueden ser la polla, pero la mayoría decide actuar como retrasados impotentes. Luego lloran porque en la barra de inicio les aparece propaganda NWO. Haber picao más teclas para ser libre en tu propio ordenador


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> pero tal cual jajahahhajajajjaj
> 
> El forero con la impresora 3d para los muñequitos de Warhammer y las charos con el ariete JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJjakajjajajajajsi



Ehhhhhhhhhhhh, que yo tengo una impresora, y lo único decente que me ha salido es un Goku que dispara kamehamehas (en mis sueños).


----------



## Cipotex (3 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> DEP burbujo
> Todo lo que publico en burbuja.info es pura fantasía y humor




Igualmente, todo lo que escribo en este foro es de forma humorística y no tiene nada que ver con la realidad; además lo hago bajo los efectos del Orfidal que me tomo todos los días………


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Oye tío, a mí no me líes en tus delirios. Y deja las putas drogas ya, que te están friendo el cerebro.



Ni la "MASONERÍA" te va a salvar el culo lleno de mierda, tienes mucha mierda que te ha encantado durante mucho tiempo.. masón empurado llamo a Securitas omdbus ? Dime quieres más suspense y acción? Va sigue diciendo que me vas a matar . Va valiente..


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Espero que recuerden algunos miembros de la Guardia Civil quien los hacía saltar por los aires hace 40 años.
> 
> Y que esos mismos que lo apoyaban ahora están sentaditos todos juntitos en el congreso.



Qué pena da ver en lo que se ha convertido la Guardia Civil…


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Hay que vigilar a los zumbados estén donde estén, que en la mayoría de los casos, terminan dañando gravemente a gente que pasaba por allí, en base a teorías masturbatorias de la conspiración o la magufada de moda del momento. Un zumbado no deja de ser un zumbado y si habla de armas, bombas o nosencuantos, no esperes que vaya a hacer algo bueno, lo más probable es que se lleve por delante a gente que simplemente pasaba por allí o que no tienen la más mínima culpa de nada, porque son simple y llanamente, zumbados.



te ha faltao decir que los que juegan la dungeons and dragons van por ahi con una katana pinchando a la gente

al ignore


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Ehhhhhhhhhhhh, que yo tengo una impresora, y lo único decente que me ha salido es un Goku que dispara kamehamehas.



Porque no sabes utilizar el material ni los parámetros.. ABS quizás?


----------



## Topacio (3 Ene 2023)

Joder, cuidado con lo que posteáis!


----------



## Lady_A (3 Ene 2023)

Vamos que era forero. Saludos a la guardia civil! 
¿Cuantos foreros estan ya detenidos o incluso encarcelado?

Igual llevo leyendo dos o tres años y que sepa cuatro o cinco, pero serán mas


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

cañon casero , un atentado gastronomico


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Qué pena da ver en lo que se ha convertido la Guardia Civil…



Si no ? Ladra un ex de los actuales compañeros de su antigua profesión joder la vida eh que ironía un ex detenido por los actuales... Me tronchooooo


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Qué pena da ver en lo que se ha convertido la Guardia Civil…



Por lo menos no han detenido a otro lanzapatatas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Cuando me detengan, gritaré

EL HONOR NI SE DIVISA!!!!!

Saludos a los foreros


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ni la "MASONERÍA" te va a salvar el culo lleno de mierda, tienes mucha mierda que te ha encantado durante mucho tiempo.. masón empurado llamo a Securitas omdbus ? Dime quieres más suspense y acción? Va sigue diciendo que me vas a matar . Va valiente..



Al final acabaré denunciándote yo a ti por difamación…pero mejor te meto en el ignore.


----------



## Lady_A (3 Ene 2023)

¿Dice que eran de humor? Mas tonto y no nace. No este nido esta lleno de misoginos peligrosos, no hablan de broma y tambien muchos nazis.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Porque no sabes utilizar el material ni los parámetros.. ABS quizás?



Estoy empezando, pero tiene muchas posibilidades. Quiero arreglarle el coche al hijo de un compi del curro... A ver que me sale. Y solo es un RC de críos.


----------



## Focus in (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que vamos a un mundo en plan Minority Report?
> No haces nada,pero te detienen y te encarcelan de por vida por si acaso haces algo?
> 
> Tú sabes lo peligroso que es ese pensamiento?
> ...



@xicomalo ya usa lo de 'negacionista' a menudo.

Edito: Quieren criminalizar el pensamiento crítico. Es decir, TODO el pensamiento crítico. .

Si dudas de la versión oficial, pasas a ser sospechoso. Sospechoso de misógino, incel, terrorista, loco asesino, etc.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

@calopez tras estas detenciones, que te hace pensar que seguiremos aquí?

Ese forero era de lo más calmados del foro.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> pero tal cual jajahahhajajajjaj
> 
> El forero con la impresora 3d para los muñequitos de Warhammer y las charos con el ariete JAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJjakajjajajajajsi



warhammer manda, ahora henry cavill va a hacer una peli para amazon de warhammer
si las charos le ven un poster en la habitacion de cavil....son capaces de hacerle lo mismo que a rodney king
lol!


----------



## Focus in (3 Ene 2023)

Detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas con una impresora 3D


El detenido difundía tutoriales en internet para hacer explosivos caseros de «gran letalidad»



www.abc.es


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Focus in dijo:


>



Brutales pistolas de airsoft jajaajajajaj


----------



## moromierda (3 Ene 2023)

Luxfero dijo:


> Hasta @moromierda porta mejor material


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿pero lo reportaste a la moderacion?



Si pero si moderación es él mismo (seinfiltra en foros y les come la polla a los propietarios para que le den la moderación) este bastardo ha expulsado a mucha gente y amigos míos injustamente porque le cantaban las verdades,lleva años haciendo ésto !!hace 3 semanas me puse en contacto porque ya me tiene muy cansada con cierto grupo anti corrupción... Ahí tenéis el resultado


----------



## Focus in (3 Ene 2023)

Ponen que era un skinhead, ultraviolento, amigo de abascal y que queria pegar a sanchez, tambien que era megahiperextremosupermachista


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

Focus in dijo:


>



Luego ves machetes por doquier o te meten un tiro en la cabeza porque te confundieron con una banda latina. (jijijijiji, a mi no me preguntes, solo soy los ET de verde). A ver si sacáis algo de lo de Delcy cojones.


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

como preparar una granada


----------



## Focus in (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El zampapollas de bowman y el travolo jodiendo el hilo



cuando mas bizarro sea el hilo y mas dificil de seguir, mas posibilidades de que a uno de los que lo esta monitoreando y que lleva ya 4 rejonazos con vacunas todas distintas, le de un ictus sobre el teclado que le queden todas las teclas grabadas en la cara
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
mas o menos como lo del jugador de futbol americano de los bufalo bills de ayer, pero en lugar de cesped con un teclado con restos de comida haciendo de tope

hail satan!


----------



## europeo (3 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



El otro día oía cosas raras, yo creo que me han pinchado el teléfono xdd


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Qué pena da ver en lo que se ha convertido la Guardia Civil…



La guardia Civil después de hacer el imbecil con los confinamientos autonómicos tiene credibilidad 0.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2023)

petete44 dijo:


> como preparar una granada


----------



## Kurten (3 Ene 2023)

europeo dijo:


> El otro día oía cosas raras, yo creo que me han pinchado el teléfono xdd



No no no no no joder no, otro paranoico no!!!! Otro paranoico en el foro no!!!

Pvtos tarados!!!

Saludos


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> La guardia Civil después de hacer el imbecil con los confinamientos autonómicos tiene credibilidad 0.



Todas nuestras instituciones tienen credibilidad cero desde entonces,


----------



## mindugi (3 Ene 2023)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> La guardia Civil después de hacer el imbecil con los confinamientos autonómicos tiene credibilidad 0.



Pero ellos tienen pistolas...










Ramón!!


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (3 Ene 2023)

*@calopez , Hijo de la GRAN PUTA *


----------



## SexyVIcky (3 Ene 2023)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo ya usa lo de 'negacionista' a menudo.



Si,y en los libros del cole de los niños también adoctrinan en contra de los negacionistas.
En Australia se aconseja a los ciudadanos que denuncien a los que digan o comporten de manera extraña.
Muy bien todo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

mindugi dijo:


> Pero ellos tienen pistolas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Son buenas para que las charos maten a sus hijas indefensas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

petete44 dijo:


> cañon casero , un atentado gastronomico



pero esque los himars!
(si no lo digo reviento)


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

uso del bombom asesino


----------



## Rojelio Medio (3 Ene 2023)

Al ver el arsenal paco de la foro me a recordado a cuando atraparon a la cúpula de anonymous.








   

Si lo que hay en la foto del arsenal paco lo tiene cualer mena de poca monta en su armario


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Dice que eran de humor? Mas tonto y no nace. No este nido esta lleno de misoginos peligrosos, no hablan de broma y tambien muchos nazis.



Yo de pequeño jugaba con Barbie porque era rubia y pensaba que era la nieta de Klaus Barbie.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Yo de pequeño jugaba con Barbie porque era rubia y pensaba que era la nieta de Klaus Barbie.




Yo jugaba con las "nancys"...ahí lo dejo.


----------



## dragon33 (3 Ene 2023)

¿Que pasa esto es China y no se pueden hacer expresiones libres?.


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Yo jugaba con las "nancys"...ahí lo dejo.



Todos hemos jugado, yo les chupaba las tetas y el culo... Sabían a plástico.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Dice que eran de humor? Mas tonto y no nace. No este nido esta lleno de misoginos peligrosos, no hablan de broma y tambien muchos nazis.



Se dice nancys. Y son muy peligrosos. De hecho, quisieron invadir forocoches en 1939 y crear un campo de concentración en la guardería.



Mongolo471 dijo:


> Todos hemos jugado, yo les chupaba las tetas y el culo... Sabían a plástico.



A mi me tundieron bien las costillas por pintarle pelos púbicos con un bolí bic a la nancy de mi hermana. Menos mal que en aquella época la Guardia Civil se dedicaba a otras cosas y el apalizamiento se circunscribió al ámbito familiar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Te has confundido de hilo, el de la morsa está un poco más abajo.



Morsa que querías violar y asesinar ( texto de tus propias cuentas) pues la morsa te ha aplastado no ? Si desde hace 5 AÑOS sabían los nicks que utilizabas en foroparalelo y desde hace 1 aquí y el alternativo, que te queda? Ya te avisé y subí capturas que en redes soy respetada y ovacionada hasta por la oposición y los tuyos.. y ahora dime te atreves a ir a otra cita con disidentes a que te vuelven a pillar ? Venga unas pocas de las tantas pruebas que tengo..


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

me pregunto si tenia vehiculo, el vehiculo tb puede usarse como arma, no solo los cuchillos de cocina y los bolis bic






una muestra


----------



## Stelio Kontos (3 Ene 2023)

Preparaos, yo voy a ser el próximo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Preparaos, yo voy a ser el próximo.



@Stelio Kontos sabes que voy a ser yo


----------



## petete44 (3 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315230


----------



## serie de netflix (3 Ene 2023)

acab picoletos traidores hdlgp cerdos


----------



## Stelio Kontos (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @Stelio Kontos sabes que voy a ser yo



Nos vemos en el calaboso fiera.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

they expect one of us in the wreckage, brother


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Preparaos, yo voy a ser el próximo.



Tira los lápices, parece importante. Que tengas armas de aspecto artístico importa un huevo... Ya ni te cuento los puñales de caza o para pelar una manzana (en mi trabajo se la dimos a una jefe para no tener problemas, espero que el problema no lo tenga ella con nosotros).


----------



## serie de netflix (3 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> CHARITOS vaguivagas de la GC entrullando a CALVOS RATA por tener 4 cuchillitos de mierda del chino que cortan menos que la cuchilleria de albacete de MI AWELA, y mientras tanto, los criminales de verdad, campando a sus reputisimas anchas por nuestras calles
> 
> Pero eh, vosotros a seguir poniendo a la misma bazofia de siempre en el poder, que va todo bien



ademas... ¿es ilegal tener esa mierda de "armas" en tu puta casa?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Nos vemos en el calaboso fiera.



Tango y Cash


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ademas... ¿es ilegal tener esa mierda de "armas" en tu puta casa?



Yo tengo un cuchillo jamonero y ya me das dudas. ¿Pido licencia?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ademas... ¿es ilegal tener esa mierda de "armas" en tu puta casa?



No pero ejkeeeee a la charocop y a minority pacocop les parece que pueden aser cositas


----------



## Akira. (3 Ene 2023)

Parece fake, lo que no quita que nos lean. Aquí hay muchos ojos, solo hay que ver como los hilos llegan a 2k visitas o más fácilmente. 
Puede ser un tiro de aviso al jabalí también.


----------



## djvan (3 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...




Espero que este señor tuviera en su casa al menos un prototipo de bomba sucia o algo así .

Si esto queda en un subnormal que tiene armas de airsoft en su casa desmontadas y se dedicaba a poner cosas se retrasado intentándose hacer el gracioso por internet..

Voy a tener serias dudas en que el presupuesto que va de mis impuestos a las FFCCSE estén bien empleado.


----------



## Punkercin (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> El día que se entere la GC que trabajo en una central nuclear y que me voy construyendo una bomba atómica con el uranio que robo del trabajo lo vais a flipar...



Mis dieses. Como además tienes la fórmula del acero rearden puedes hacer una bomba de categoría


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tango y Cash





me encantaste en conan el barbaro!!!!


----------



## gromenauer (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> @calopez tras estas detenciones, que te hace pensar que seguiremos aquí?
> 
> Ese forero era de lo más calmados del foro.



Y flaco favor hace que se haya borrado el perfil y me imagino que sus mensajes, pues no aparece en el buscador.

No se pueden contrastar opiniones, puesto que no hay prueba ninguna de todo lo demas que escribió y su paso por el foro, solo lo que aparece en el artículo.


----------



## mindugi (3 Ene 2023)

badjojo dijo:


> ¿Qué explosivos fabricaba, petardos con peladuras de cerillas? la foto de la GC da auténtica pena, como si hubieran cazado a un narco (a estos no los persiguen, cenan con políticos a sus anchas, de izquierdas, de derechas y de centro... y a "nuestros niños" tampoco) y ponen la colección de navajas de un friki sin vida. Les faltó ir a la cocina y sacar lo que tenía en el cajón de cubiertos, cuchillos de untar y tenedores incluidos.
> 
> Ahora la duda está del porqué de este ensañamiento, ¿simplemente han escogido a un friki random para generar la noticia o ha ofendido a alguien importante en Twitter...?



pida explicaciones al cuartel caballero
presente un escrito, lo tramitarán, seguro
marinistro contestará a esa pregunta en rueda de prensa


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Stelio y Loren en el juicio


Pongales más gordos y calvos, los de atrás pomperos y el juez una Charo


----------



## djvan (3 Ene 2023)

El juez es experto en leyes y juzgar , no en armas.. si la policía la presenta informes donde demuestran que este señor está creando armas y dando instrucciones para crearlas cualquier juez daría la orden por si acaso..

El problema es si de verdad este señor tenía piezas de airsoft desmontadas y sus indicaciones eran inconexas… ahí quien debería dar explicaciones es la guardia civil..

Veremos cómo acaba esto.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

badjojo dijo:


> ¿Qué explosivos fabricaba, petardos con peladuras de cerillas? la foto de la GC da auténtica pena, como si hubieran cazado a un narco (a estos no los persiguen, cenan con políticos a sus anchas, de izquierdas, de derechas y de centro... y a "nuestros niños" tampoco) y ponen la colección de navajas de un friki sin vida. Les faltó ir a la cocina y sacar lo que tenía en el cajón de cubiertos, cuchillos de untar y tenedores incluidos.
> 
> Ahora la duda está del porqué de este ensañamiento, ¿simplemente han escogido a un friki random para generar la noticia o ha ofendido a alguien importante en Twitter...?



Jodeeerrr algunos tenéis una neurona para no cagaros encima..he expuesto quien es los nicks que útiliza para quien ha trabajado y trabaja, edad residencia y que es un pieza digno de tarugo ..


----------



## Baltasar G thang (3 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Stelio y Loren en el juicio
> 
> 
> Pongales más gordos y calvos, los de atrás pomperos y el juez una Charo



"con la venia de su charoría..... lo hicimos todo por el lol!"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (3 Ene 2023)

gromenauer dijo:


> Y flaco favor hace que se haya borrado el perfil y me imagino que sus mensajes, pues no aparece en el buscador.
> 
> No se pueden contrastar opiniones, puesto que no hay prueba ninguna de todo lo demas que escribió y su paso por el foro, solo lo que aparece en el artículo.



Los tengo yo que necesitas en concreto ?


----------



## perrosno (3 Ene 2023)

Alucinante, ya ni poder pensar hoyjan, esto es peor que en cierto país oriental


----------



## Mongolo471 (3 Ene 2023)

djvan dijo:


> Espero que este señor tuviera en su casa al menos un prototipo de bomba sucia o algo así .
> 
> Si esto queda en un subnormal que tiene armas de airsoft en su casa desmontadas y se dedicaba a poner cosas se retrasado intentándose hacer el gracioso por internet..
> 
> Voy a tener serias dudas en que el presupuesto que va de mis impuestos a las FFCCSE estén bien empleado.



Son mujeres del ministerio de chorradas... Parece que pertenecen al ministerio del pensamiento.


----------



## Gus Borden (3 Ene 2023)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> El día que se entere la GC que trabajo en una central nuclear y que me voy construyendo una bomba atómica con el uranio que robo del trabajo lo vais a flipar...



¿A cuánto tienes el gramo?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (3 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Hay que vigilar a los zumbados estén donde estén, que en la mayoría de los casos, terminan dañando gravemente a gente que pasaba por allí, en base a teorías masturbatorias de la conspiración o la magufada de moda del momento. Un zumbado no deja de ser un zumbado y si habla de armas, bombas o nosencuantos, no esperes que vaya a hacer algo bueno, lo más probable es que se lleve por delante a gente que simplemente pasaba por allí o que no tienen la más mínima culpa de nada, porque son simple y llanamente, zumbados.



Joer Susana, esta vez te has pasao 4 pueblos, mirad a ver si atináis más a la siguiente.

Saludos a la Benemérita.


----------



## NIKK (3 Ene 2023)

Mientras, políticos de mierda liberando violadores con sus leyes, sindicalistas corruptos yendose de putas con nuestro dinero, corruptos y ladrones como el andaluz ese hijo de puta librándose de la cárcel alegando que está malito, moros apaleando a españoles y haciendo la vista gorda y........ medio cuerpo de la GC detrás de uno con pistolas de agua.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> me encantaste en conan el barbaro!!!!



Y encima nos vamos a encontrar @QuiqueCamoiras en chirona por la culona de la bici. Vamos a tener que hacernos un evasion o victoria paquisimo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> "con la venia de su charoría..... lo hicimos todo por el lol!"



Tú estás investigado cómo bot de vuestros grupos te csiaron otros foreros.. que tal con vuestros amos ? Ellos como corruptos que son no van a reconocer parte de su autoría, sois sus empleados y le hacéis el trabajo sucio, ya sabéis los riesgos al trabajar para las cloacas... os venden a la policía que no dejan de ser otros trabajadores suyos . Que aproveche!!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

djvan dijo:


> El juez es experto en leyes y juzgar , no en armas.. si la policía la presenta informes donde demuestran que este señor está creando armas y dando instrucciones para crearlas cualquier juez daría la orden por si acaso..
> 
> El problema es si de verdad este señor tenía piezas de airsoft desmontadas y sus indicaciones eran inconexas… ahí quien debería dar explicaciones es la guardia civil..
> 
> Veremos cómo acaba esto.



lo que es muy sospechoso es que la gente dice que el fulano dijo en el foro que le habian mandado una bola de acero a su casa y no sabe quien se la ha mandado

leyendo entre lineas y como fan de la serie expediente X, podria ser una trampa de los niggers del cni facil facil
habria que ver si la bola esa de acero huele a azufre o brilla en la oscuridad

todo este asunto es muy RARRRO RARRRO RARRRO


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ene 2023)

Das por supuesto que un juez tiene que tener un CI superior a 80 y, que yo sepa, lo único que se les exige es tener buena memoria para aprenderse un total de 328 temas y poder regurgitarlos como un papagayo. Los jueces son como los foreros, hay de todo.


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Preparaos, yo voy a ser el próximo.



Steeeeelio, steeeelio kooontos


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Joer Susana, esta vez te has pasao 4 pueblos, mirad a ver si atináis más a la siguiente.
> 
> Saludos a la Benemérita.



Esa ya se come otra polla, busca un poco y lo verás.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Stelio y Loren en el juicio
> 
> 
> Pongales más gordos y calvos, los de atrás pomperos y el juez una Charo



Mi coartada será que @Tonto_Ingenuo me coaccionó, a mí no me pillan.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo que es muy sospechoso es que la gente dice que el fulano dijo en el foro que le habian mandado una bola de acero a su casa y no sabe quien se la ha mandado
> 
> leyendo entre lineas y como fan de la serie expediente X, podria ser una trampa de los niggers del cni facil facil
> habria que ver si la bola esa de acero huele a azufre o brilla en la oscuridad
> ...



Paco broma!

Lo mismo la bola está llena de droga


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

mindugi dijo:


> La malomérita bozalera envidia la calidac de las pistolitas impresas en 3D por un mindundi. Comparadas con su nueva "Ramón" las deben percibir como kalasnikovs.
> 
> Si el forero mindundi les parece un peligro... ¿qué harán cuando el peligro sea real? ¿Disparar con Ramón?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


>



El forero era Tony Stark para ellos


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


>



Llevan décadas dejarnos matar con bombas y armas, esto solo son juguetes.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> *@calopez , Hijo de la GRAN PUTA *



Y el proceso que te espera con la ciclista por divulgación y doxeo. Te lo van a poner como tanto te gusta como un bebedero de patos. Ta is dije que la Patri es mucha Patri..


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Tú estás investigado cómo bot de vuestros grupos te csiaron otros foreros.. que tal con vuestros amos ? Ellos como corruptos que son no van a reconocer parte de su autoría, sois sus empleados y le hacéis el trabajo sucio, ya sabéis los riesgos al trabajar para las cloacas... os venden a la policía que no dejan de ser otros trabajadores suyos . Que aproveche!!



hoyga por favor, me han llamado muchas cosas en mi vida, pero llamarme bot ya es lo ultimo
debo de ser de los pocos foreros que por no tener no tiene ni multis
lo juro por mi videojuego favorito, el deus ex
no me diga esas cosas que yo la aprecio mucho


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Ene 2023)

Yo me parece que voy a moderar mis comentarios porque estamos en año electoral y van a hacer lo que sea para que las charos y los manginas les sigan votando

Mientras un calvo con gafas se burla de la muerte del hijo de una señora delante de cientos de miles de personas y no pasa nada

Dices cuatro chorradas de borracho de bar en un foro en el que somos cuatro gatos y se escudan como con therik que en el foro hay 100k personas registradas para sobredimensionar la difusión


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

badjojo dijo:


> Perdoname la vida por no haberme leído 38 páginas de un hilo de mierda en un foro de mierda sobre un tío de mierda. Solo comento sobre lo ridículo del asunto y como malgastan nuestros impuestos menos dejan a gente peligrosa de verdad campar a sus anchas por las calles y por las altas esferas de la sociedad.



Lo mío está puesto sólo unos post antes que el tuyo . Consejo para poder debatir buen hay que leerlo todo aunque sean 49 páginas .. cada cosa a su momento pero os pueden más los nervios y ganas de saber . Cómo en la vida real prisas prisas prisas no informarse y cagarla..


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> *Yo me parece que voy a moderar mis comentarios porque estamos en año electoral y van a hacer lo que sea para que las charos y los manginas les sigan votando*
> 
> Mientras un calvo con gafas se burla de la muerte del hijo de una señora delante de cientos de miles de personas y no pasa nada
> 
> Dices cuatro chorradas de borracho de bar en un foro en el que somos cuatro gatos y se escudan como con therik que en el foro hay 100k personas registradas para sobredimensionar la difusión



Buenísima noticia para javito


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y encima nos vamos a encontrar @QuiqueCamoiras en chirona por la culona de la bici. Vamos a tener que hacernos un evasion o victoria paquisimo



uffff ya no me acordaba de ella, joder, la fama de internet es tan fugaz


----------



## gromenauer (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Los tengo yo que necesitas en concreto ?



Tu lo que tendras seran capturas de 4 putos mensajes que corroboran lo que dice el articulo. 

No se puede poner en contexto, si faltan el resto de mensajes del forero, todo lo que ha escrito en en el foro.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y el proceso que te espera con la ciclista por divulgación y doxeo. Te lo van a poner como tanto te gusta como un bebedero de patos. Ta is dije que la Patri es mucha Patri..



Escuchame bien Gordo tarado , me vais a comer la polla la de la bici , su abogado , el jeymi , los que han pagado por el onlyfans y tu puta madre


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

durisimas declaraciones de quiquecamoiras, se espera que la liga de las sombras se reuna para evaluar una posible sancion de 2 o 3 partidos, les mantendremos informados


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo me parece que voy a moderar mis comentarios porque estamos en año electoral y van a hacer lo que sea para que las charos y los manginas les sigan votando
> 
> Mientras un calvo con gafas se burla de la muerte del hijo de una señora delante de cientos de miles de personas y no pasa nada
> 
> Dices cuatro chorradas de borracho de bar en un foro en el que somos cuatro gatos y se escudan como con therik que en el foro hay 100k personas registradas para sobredimensionar la difusión



No no aquí lo que denuncie fue al de la noticia,por terrorismo pedófilia y acoso real y virtual, suplantación y doxeo además de misoginia. Me ha dado muchos motivos para hacerlo después de perdonarle miles de veces, pero sabes que pasa? QUE no se puede estar maltratando a nadie y menos aún mujeres en la vida real y virtual a lo largo del tiempo sin consecuencias..
Mi amigo therik es un agente os la meten doblada..


----------



## pandillero (4 Ene 2023)

Les jode que las pistolas de aire de @Urz molan mas que sus ramonas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

pandillero dijo:


> Les jode que las pistolas de aire de @Urz molan mas que sus ramonas.



El pompero lleva desde abril de 2022, un jovenzuelo prometedor, si quiere volver le recibiremos con los brazos abiertos


----------



## John Matrix (4 Ene 2023)

Que barbaridad... Esto ya hace tiempo que se ha desmadrado. Parece 1984 en versión Paco.

Luego los verdaderos delincuentes peligrosos campando a sus anchas.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Escuchame bien Gordo tarado , me vais a comer la polla la de la bici , su abogado , el jeymi , los que han pagado por el onlyfans y tu puta madre



Cómo que ehhhh quieres que me ponga en contacto con Celia o quizás ya lo hice? Gordo el coño y el culo ahí te doy la razón, pero no te ilusiones que en todo lo demás no das ni una. Me cago en tus putos muertos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

John Matrix dijo:


> Que barbaridad... Esto ya hace tiempo que se ha desmadrado. Parece 1984 en versión Paco.
> 
> Luego los verdaderos delincuentes peligrosos campando a sus anchas.



No dista tanto de lo ocurrido en Commando, mayor Matrix


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

aprovecho para comentar que tom brady con 45 años queda primero de su division por decimonovena vez, y a continuacion me voy a mimir, mañana mas


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

John Matrix dijo:


> Que barbaridad... Esto ya hace tiempo que se ha desmadrado. Parece 1984 en versión Paco.
> 
> Luego los verdaderos delincuentes peligrosos campando a sus anchas.



De alguna manera se tendrán que ganar el pan los pobres. También tienen derecho a teletrabajar .....


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

pandillero dijo:


> Les jode que las pistolas de aire de @Urz molan mas que sus ramonas.



Se le rompen están hechas de muy mal material es pla.. un año de vida útil y sin utilizar les doy..


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Le han añadido en la "noticia" lo de los comentarios machistas y racistas, automáticamente en esta puta dictadura eso te convierte en enemigo público, ya que el tema del tirachinas y las navajas de armería Paco no va a ningún sitio.


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ene 2023)

pandillero dijo:


> Les jode que las pistolas de aire de @Urz molan mas que sus ramonas.



Es el arma definitiva, con ella mataron a JFK, qué cojones, a Abraham Lincoln, Martin Luther King o lo que quieras imaginar.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Cómo que ehhhh quieres que me ponga en contacto con Celia o quizás ya lo hice? Gordo el coño y el culo ahí te doy la razón, pero no te ilusiones que en todo lo demás no das ni una. Me cago en tus putos muertos



Mejor ponte en contacto con un Psiquiatra 

GORDO MARICON


----------



## kopke (4 Ene 2023)

Es muy grave que alguien escriba en un foro saliéndose de la doctrina de la fe en la Agenda 2030.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (4 Ene 2023)

Y precisamente por esto, niños, es bueno que de vez en cuando salgáis a que os de un poco el aire.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

badjojo dijo:


> No estoy debatiendo, estoy comentando la noticia, el primer post. De nada. No me molestes por favor. Gracias.
> 
> PS: Si te refieres a las capturas sin sentido con flechitas, no se entiende una mierda, te entenderás tú si acaso. Espero haberte ayudado.



Confirmado CI menos 0 si eres retrasado no haber mal nacido ni con flechitas entendéis los retrasados la información.. espero haberte reafirmado tú analfabetismo incultura y retraso mental con prolapso anal


----------



## John Matrix (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No dista tanto de lo ocurrido en Commando, mayor Matrix



Jajajajajaja esto no es Val verde,amigo. Aunque aquí también hay una dictadura.


----------



## burbujero.23 (4 Ene 2023)

Viendo esto, a mi no me extraña que una compañera asesinara a sus hijos hace 4 días y taparan el escándalo gracias a la complicidad de los medios.
Que por cierto la guardia civil era una maltratadora que trabajaba en viogen.

Es muy ilustrativo


----------



## ceropatatero (4 Ene 2023)

15 años de autónomo, trabajé y pagué mis impuestos de una forma íntegra. Empezando la pandemia paré la actividad. No ha sido por la ausencia del trabajo, fue por no querer subvencionar y pagar el régimen que está construyendo mi jaula con mi propio dinero. Siempre he visto mal vivir como un parásito, cobrar imv o paguitas. Pero contemplando estas noticias igual me animo y pido una. Hay que empezar a recuperar el dinero pagado ante ésta pantomima. Tal vez entre yo, mil vagos y cuatro mil morenos dejamos suficientemente vacias las arcas públicas y no llegue el dinero para los pluses e incentivos a las charos del chaleco.


----------



## Nico (4 Ene 2023)

lucky starr dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda.
> 
> ¿Armas ilegales?
> 
> ...




Y te dejas en el tintero los tres yogures caducados en su refri...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

John Matrix dijo:


> Jajajajajaja esto no es Val verde,amigo. Aunque aquí también hay una dictadura.



No tardará en tener que ir a rescatar a su hija a cuchillo de unos militares corruptos


----------



## burbucoches (4 Ene 2023)

Esfera 0.5kg de acero pulido


557gr de acero 304 inoxidable. Para decoración jardines, contrapeso o.. no se me ocurren otros usos.




es.wallapop.com


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Al final acabaré denunciándote yo a ti por difamación…pero mejor te meto en el ignore.



Jjjjaaaajjj cuántas veces lo has dicho pero NO LO PUEDES HACER NI UNA COSA NI OTRA CÓMO TE DIJERON Y DIJE TE TENGO BIEN PILLADO VALGA LA REDUNDANCIA Y EN CORTO...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

burbucoches dijo:


> Esfera 0.5kg de acero pulido
> 
> 
> 557gr de acero 304 inoxidable. Para decoración jardines, contrapeso o.. no se me ocurren otros usos.
> ...



Podemos ver sus otras ventas, memoria RAM, discos duros, está claro que estaba preparando una armadura a lo IRON MAN, para lanzar un ataque nuclear en el ministerio de igualdad.

GUERRA DE ARMADURAS


----------



## burbucoches (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Podemos ver sus otras ventas, memoria RAM, discos duros, está claro que estaba preparando una armadura a lo IRON MAN, para lanzar un ataque nuclear en el ministerio de igualdad.
> 
> GUERRA DE ARMADURAS



Esta esta oapa, igual era tuno tb








capa de terciopelo negro


Capa de calidad para invocar al demonio o presentarse con clase a las orgías




es.wallapop.com


----------



## revisa esos digitos (4 Ene 2023)

_y que, en su opinión, “*entran dentro del humor*, así como hablar de judíos que controlan el mundo citando también reptilianos y masones, entraría dentro de la conspiranoia infantil e igualmente jocosa._

Pero no te achantes cabrón, ya de perdidos al río. Los masonazos y los (reptilianos) no son una puta conspiracion infantil y jocosa. Y ya de paso, una mencion a las miocarditis y el veneno inyectable no habría ido nada mal, que cada día uno no sale en el diario.
Empezamos bien el 2023, para 2030 no tendremos ni una centésima parte de la _libertad_ que ahora tenemos en internet. Tambien he de decir que me he reído cómo nunca con este hilo, la noticia y nuestros amigos foreros de verde que brillan en la oscuridad.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Aquí los únicos que pueden tener armas son los delincuentes, incluso los que no llevan uniforme,



Escozor anal.. jooooojjjoooj completa aquello de que me querías enseñar tu pipa ? Yo la mía que es más bonita.. va en concordancia tío calvo criminal y feo pipa fea mujer justa con valores con pelazo y guapa pipa guapa... Si los delincuentes tenéis armas en servicio y fuera del mismo..


----------



## Lego. (4 Ene 2023)

ceropatatero dijo:


> 15 años de autónomo, trabajé y pagué mis impuestos de una forma íntegra. Empezando la pandemia paré la actividad. No ha sido por ausencia del trabajo, fue por no querer subvencionar y pagar el régimen que está construyendo mi propia jaula. Siempre he visto mal vivir como un parásito, cobrar imv o paguitas. Pero contemplando estas noticias igual me animo y pido una. Hay que empezar a recuperar el dinero pagado ante ésta pantomima. Tal vez entre yo, mil vagos y cuatro mil morenos dejamos suficientemente vacias las arcas públicas y no llegue el dinero para los pluses e incentivos a las charos del chaleco.



Yo estoy en una fase muy similar. Llevo tres años ya dándome de alta sólo un par de meses o tres, el tiempo justo para facturar los cuatro euros que necesito para pagar los poquísimos gastos corrientes que tengo. El resto del año, a ver subir y bajar la marea viviendo en el paraíso. Ya tengo ahorros para cubrir imprevistos.

Podría trabajar todo el año y aumentar esos ahorros unos cuantos miles cada año pero, igual que tú, desde la pandemia considero un imperativo moral el hacer todo lo posible para no alimentar a la bestia. Creo que lo único que quizá, sólo quizá, podría librar a las nuevas generaciones de semejante carga parasitaria es la suspensión de pagos del Estado. Amén.


----------



## John Matrix (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No tardará en tener que ir a rescatar a su hija a cuchillo de unos militares corruptos



Quiere entrar en mi nueva unidad? La anterior fue toda aniquilada. Juntos liberaremos este país de la tirania como hicimos con Val Verde.

Es broma señores de la pulisia, no me enchironen.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

O presentar las campanadas 


burbucoches dijo:


> Esta esta oapa, igual era tuno tb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Ene 2023)

De qué se le acusa exactamente? porque no he entendido nada.


----------



## Saco de papas (4 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> De qué se le acusa exactamente? porque no he entendido nada.



De tener 4 pinchos en casa y 3 pistolas de airsoft.

Para descojonarse vivo, y le mandan encima a los geos o yo que se, para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Saco de papas dijo:


> De tener 4 pinchos en casa y 3 pistolas de airsoft.
> 
> Para descojonarse vivo, y les mandan encima a los geos o yo que se, para mear y no echar gota.



Y decir con furcia porcina!!!!

Tiene cojones que el español diga eso, cuando recordemos a Pedro j con corpiño siendo enculado gritando como una cerda.


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

La ideología Incel (que es extremadamente misógina, y extremadamente paranoide) es en parte una ideologia terrorista. No pocos Incels han realizado asesinatos en masa: Elliot Rodgers, los de Columbine, Adam Lanza...La lista es interminable

Lo peor de todo es que esa ideología Incel ha tomado burbuja. Ese es el verdadero peligro, ese es el verdadero problema que hay que extirpar. Hay que declarar a la ideologia Incel como terrorista, y a los Incels, como si fueran miembros de ETA. Solo de esa forma se podrá acabar con el problema (que por cierto, ya en otros paises se ha declarado a los Incels como terroristas, o se está en ello)

Saludos


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Ene 2023)

neoxy dijo:


> Lo de siempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menuda vergüenza estos gamberros chavistas revolucionarios de los cojones arruinando la vida a la gente trabajadora así porque sí.


----------



## W33D (4 Ene 2023)

Asi que machista peligroso, postea armas de aire y, ojo cuidao, posee cuchillos y otras jerramientas mu lesivas   

Ridícula la foto del bodegon, falta un clip o un abrelatas, que son mu peligrozoz.
Y encima misogino buiuuuajajaj

Claramente maniobra para que el resto de foreros se corten no sea que les empuren.

Charocops al rescate de nuestras libert.... Estee.. sola y borracha?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Ene 2023)

Lo que hay que hacer es no tener infantes, ya vendrán moros y negros a tener los nenes que nosotros no queremos tener.

Lo llevan diciendo ya 40 años y todavía algunos no se enteran.


----------



## burbujero.23 (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Y decir con furcia porcina!!!!
> 
> Tiene cojones que el español diga eso, cuando recordemos a Pedro j con corpiño siendo enculaso gritando como una cerda.



A ver si te te crees que las Charopolis iban a jugarse el cuello ante un tío con una navaja.

Tengo ganas de que el cupo logré el 50% de mujeras en el cuerpo. Ese día delinquir será gratis


----------



## Gamelin (4 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> aprovecho para comentar que tom brady con 45 años queda primero de su division por decimonovena vez, y a continuacion me voy a mimir, mañana mas



que puta máquina, no?


----------



## Alex82 (4 Ene 2023)

Yo he de decir que pese a que reclamé en el hilo de la discordia, la intervención de la recientemente creada justicia burbujeril, no esperaba que los hechos fueran a trascender a la vida real alcanzando tal magnitud.

Obviamente yo no he denunciado al literato misogino, aunque no me han faltado ganas, por el desprecio absoluto con el que habla sobre las mujeres.

Tampoco creo que le vaya a caer la perpetua. Alguna multa o trabajos en beneficio de la comunidad, poco más.. así sale de la doritocueva y ve y se relaciona con mujeres de verdad mas allá del manga, que le hagan comprender el valor infrinseco de las mujeres por su cualidad de personas.

Ese mamarracho tiene ahora una oportunidad para replantearse su miserable existencia en la tierra y quiza pueda reconvertirse en un hombre de verdad.

Si la Charo te vasila, tu te callah y lo asimilah.


----------



## burbucoches (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> La ideología Incel (que es extremadamente misógina, y extremadamente paranoide) es en parte una ideologia terrorista. No pocos Incels han realizado asesinatos en masa: Elliot Rodgers, los de Columbine, Adam Lanza...La lista es interminable
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que esa ideología Incel ha tomado burbuja. Ese es el verdadero peligro, ese es el verdadero problema que hay que extirpar
> 
> Saludos



Burbuja es El foro de la paz amego


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Por cierto he visto el vídeo de la guarra civil de nuevo, y no descartemos que el pompero quisiera ir de azrael de la comics de DC



https://comic-watch.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/Sword-of-Azrael-Dark-Knight-of-the-Soul-1-1-scaled.jpg




La capa satánica o de Ramónchu que vendía iba a juego, y sus espadas del Warcraft también.

Por otra parte, me sabe mal que hayan requisado la impresora 3d que le echaron sus padres en navidad.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Que país de antiarmas xd , ni que fueran malas joder .
Las armas son divertidas si se usan con seguridad y de forma responsable.


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Que país de antiarmas xd , ni que fueran malas joder .
> Las armas son divertidas si se usan con seguridad y de forma responsable.



Mis cojones. Qué quieres, que nos convirtamos en USA, el pais de los asesinatos en masa dia si dia también???

Ni de coña

Saludos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Alex82 dijo:


> Yo he de decir que pese a que reclame en el hilo de la discordia, la intervencion de la recientemente creada justicia burbujeril, no esperaba que los hechos fueran a trascender a la vida real alcanzando tal magnitud.
> 
> Obviamente yo no he denunciado al literato misogino, aunque no me han faltado ganas, por el desprecio absoluto con el que habla sobre las mujeres.
> 
> ...



Señoría, apunteme esta a la lista.


Cállate, puta.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2023)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> vete preparando para cuando estemos todos en el modulo
> dabuti hara de negro psicoanalizador, y tu de tio con 10 puntos en el ojete
> 
> al terminar tendras el colon tan limpio que tendremos que llamar al doc para que te haga un TRANSPLANTE DE CACA



No pillo los chistes. Es que no suelo ver mierdiliculas de ñarigudos para convertir a los tontos en sungnormales


----------



## Hermann Hoth (4 Ene 2023)

Lo mejor es la foto de las dos charos GCs.


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo estoy deseando que vengan a detenerme, sacar la pipa de airsoft, que me peguen 4 tiros y joder la vida de funcivago de mierda a estos hijos de puta de color oliva, traidores de mierda. En qué piensan cuando juran bandera?
> 
> Y de los manikis de azul oscuro mejor no digo nada porque no quiero que me llamen homofobo, ya mañana si eso...



Ellos estarán jodidos, pero tú estarás muerto.
Un plan sin fisuras, que se dice....


----------



## Camarlengolazo (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Poco y a pocos han cogido aún. En este foro hay foreros mucho peores. Lo que no entiendo es por qué el calvo abre un subforo de preparacionismo en este foro con la de psicópatas que hay, al igual que tampoco entiendo por qué sigue abierto el subforo Coronavirus, que se ha convertido en un nido de tarados antivacunas y de Fake news
> 
> Y si es por apología del terrorismo o por delitos de odio, en este foro hay tarados que hacen apología de ellos todos los días
> 
> Saludos



prueba en un Grupo Scout.
Saludos.


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Que país de antiarmas xd , ni que fueran malas joder .
> Las armas son divertidas si se usan con seguridad y de forma responsable.



¿Donde está la gente segura y responsable?.
Mira por ahí y encontrarás que la mayoría que quiere armas libres las desea usar para disparar a moros, gitanos y rojos...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿Dice que eran de humor? Mas tonto y no nace. No este nido esta lleno de misoginos peligrosos, no hablan de broma y tambien muchos nazis.



No hay nadie peligroso en este foro. Solo 4 boomers y 4 niños rata totalmente inofensivos diciendo boberías online. De vergüenza lo de las charoguardias estas. Detener asesinos, violadores y demás tarados sueltos por las calles ya, si eso, para otro año.

Igualmente sigo pensando que es una noticia falsa. A cada rato ponen la misma, sólo cambian el lugar y el supuesto detenido. Se está haciendo pesado eso de detener a gente con impresoras 3D porque "podrían fabricar armas". Nadie ha sido detenido por eso jamás. El crimental todavía no existe en este país. Y ya es cansino el tipo de noticia 100% inventada y repetitiva en los medios, como la del mena vengador bombardeador de centros de menores, que también es otra que publican una y otra vez, hasta la saciedad.

Creo que con este tipo de noticias falsas en bucle y la ley de Ireno quieren tapar las noticias de mujeres matando a sus hijos y maridos como si no hubiese un mañana, sobre todo porque una de ellas era de la malomérita. Tal vez sea eso de lo que nos intentan distraer.


----------



## Amerika (4 Ene 2023)

el honor ni se divisa


----------



## Lego. (4 Ene 2023)

Alex82 dijo:


> Obviamente yo no he denunciado al literato misogino, aunque no me han faltado ganas, por el desprecio absoluto con el que habla sobre las mujeres.



Muy bien. Sólo está permitido expresar desprecio absoluto por los varones. Por las mujeres no, salvo que sean "de derechas" o simplemente cristianas. A esas sí, duro con ellas.

Lo más irónico de todo esto es que los y las y les gurdies civiles que protegen al progretariado al mando saben que ese mismo progretariado en el fondo las odian. Pero no por ser mujeres, sino por llevar uniforme y bandera rojigualda. Poca pena.


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> La ideología Incel (que es extremadamente misógina, y extremadamente paranoide) es en parte una ideologia terrorista. No pocos Incels han realizado asesinatos en masa: Elliot Rodgers, los de Columbine, Adam Lanza...La lista es interminable
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que esa ideología Incel ha tomado burbuja. Ese es el verdadero peligro, ese es el verdadero problema que hay que extirpar. Hay que declarar a la ideologia Incel como terrorista, y a los Incels, como si fueran miembros de ETA. Solo de esa forma se podrá acabar con el problema (que por cierto, ya en otros paises se ha declarado a los Incels como terroristas, o se está en ello)
> 
> Saludos



Tampocoespatanto...


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

Para entender la mentalidad Incel, recomiendo informarse sobre el Sindrome de Amok.

Sindrome de Amok, que se manifiesta en forma de matanza en masa, tanto en oriente como en occidente. Es la enfermedad mental que suelen tener los cuevadoritos que emprenden dichas matanzas (comorbilidad con trastorno de personalidad paranoide/esquizoide, "coleccionistas de injusticias", sindrome de burn-out, etc)

Aquí el sindrome de Amok se manifestó en los hermanos Izquierdo en la matanza de Puerto Urraco, entre otras


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> Tampocoespatanto...



Sí, si que lo es. La mayoría de asesinatos en masa de USA y Europa han sido cometidos por Incels como los que he mencionado


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (4 Ene 2023)

Quien no hace nada malo no teme nada aunque observen.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (4 Ene 2023)

Joder parece que han detenido a un capo de la mafia y es un gordo harinas calbo con pistolas de juguete que berreaba en el foro contra las mujeres porque no tiene dinero pa putas.

Ya ni los mediocres nos libramos de la tiranía.


----------



## tracrium (4 Ene 2023)

Lo que faltaba por ver: GC rojeznos. Y seguro que ni se sonrojan.


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Sí, si que lo es. La mayoría de asesinatos en masa de USA y Europa han sido cometidos por Incels como los que he mencionado



Nada de puede comparar con ETA, shur, que se han tirado 50 años matando sin piedad.


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Ene 2023)

Hay que votar Psoe y Podemos ya vereis que bien iremos y cuando mande el Pp no te digo ya


----------



## DarkNight (4 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...




En la foto veo 2 Charos de polis. Y le acusan de machismo y misoginia. Policía Feminista Politica


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

Tronio dijo:


> He tenido un mal presentimiento al ver el público del concierto de serrat,ha sido un check point de separatas y sociatas,con esas apariencias y exagerados gestos,esos extraterrestres están dispuestos,no son aún coscientes de lo que van a despertar.



No podréis con ellos, panda de niñatos.


----------



## Arghhhh (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Porque no sabes utilizar el material ni los parámetros.. ABS quizás?



Chupame la polla analfabeta


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Que pensaran las charocops de los mensajes de @Billy Fockabocas sobre chopear chortis y comer carne asada con VIH?

Me molaría que entrarán en la sala de un quirófano y detuvieran al doc, pero que nuestro Billy se escapase vestido de enfermera como el Joker


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Mis cojones. Qué quieres, que nos convirtamos en USA, el pais de los asesinatos en masa dia si dia también???
> 
> Ni de coña
> 
> Saludos



Que dices ? 
Eeuu es la primera economía, el país más feliz y armado del mundo . Lo de las matanzas son casos aislados , como causa de muerte no entra ni en el top 100


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Que dices ?
> Eeuu es la primera economía, el país más feliz y armado del mundo . Lo de las matanzas son casos aislados , como causa de muerte no entra ni en el top 100



Sorry, I dont speak Schoolshooting

Bye


----------



## Manero empaque (4 Ene 2023)

Me alegro


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> ¿Donde está la gente segura y responsable?.
> Mira por ahí y encontrarás que la mayoría que quiere armas libres las desea usar para disparar a moros, gitanos y rojos...



Y eso no es un uso responsable?
Bromas aparte , eres subnormal, te falta información.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Sorry, I dont speak Schoolshooting
> 
> Bye



Traduce esa mierda o ya puedes ir preparándote para un reporte


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Yo estoy deseando que vengan a detenerme, sacar la pipa de airsoft, que me peguen 4 tiros y joder la vida de funcivago de mierda a estos hijos de puta de color oliva, traidores de mierda. En qué piensan cuando juran bandera?
> 
> Y de los manikis de azul oscuro mejor no digo nada porque no quiero que me llamen homofobo, ya mañana si eso...



Que en que piensan? Pues en lo mismo que el rwsto de los 4M de funcis, que ya ttienen la vida resuelta. Solo hay que dsrle calor al amo, y punto.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Que dices ?
> Eeuu es la primera economía, el país más feliz y armado del mundo . Lo de las matanzas son casos aislados , como causa de muerte no entra ni en el top 100



En Finlandia están armados hasta los dientes.

Es su propaganda y la ponen siempre que pueden.

Edito: Si dicen que hay matanzas todas las semanas porque sí, pues ya está. Armas = malas, Incels = Terroristas. Propaganda progremierda/Woke.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> En Finlandia están armados hasta los dientes.
> 
> Es su propaganda y la ponen siempre que pueden.



Pero ponerla de ejemplo no les interesa , ni a Canadá, suiza , Polonia, Noruega, Andorra....


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Pero ponerla de ejemplo no les interesa , ni a Canadá, suiza , Polonia, Noruega, Andorra....



Da igual, saben que la plebe ignorante la compra. España está llena.

Por algo gobierna la progrhez.


----------



## Manero empaque (4 Ene 2023)

Jajaja


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

mirym94 dijo:


> pues va a ser que no te recuerdo la gestión pandémica csballerosa, lo que hay que hacer es reventar la Moncloa, políticos y moler a palos a los caballeros, este año me propuse cascar a alguno como me toque mucho las narices luego que busque



Pero no jodas, no jodas, coñe, no jodas, otro mensaje de incitación al terrorismo 

Saludos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## EmosidoEngañado (4 Ene 2023)

917 dijo:


> ¿Donde está la gente segura y responsable?.
> Mira por ahí y encontrarás que la mayoría que quiere armas libres las desea usar para disparar a moros, gitanos y rojos...



Sí


----------



## eljusticiero (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> Sí, si que lo es. La mayoría de asesinatos en masa de USA y Europa han sido cometidos por Incels como los que he mencionado



Al final el nuncafollismo mata (a otros).

Taluecs.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Cruzado dijo:


> Que pena debe ser vivir en Sin City version paco, e ir contra un pobre desgraciado que hace bromas misogenas, mientras sabes que tus Jefes y Politicos se dedican a negocios amorales, desde trata hasta sustancias blancas
> 
> Yo no me perdonaria, ser un puto perro amaestrado y gastar mi tiempo y recursos publicos en estas mierdas, mientras sabes que "x" o "y" hacen autenticas aberraciones y debes agachar la cabeza
> 
> Si hay un juicio final, ya saben donde van a acabar por colaboracionistas.



Este comentario habria que enmarcarlo.


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Al final el nuncafollismo mata (a otros).
> 
> Taluecs.



Suuuutil, suuutil

Saludos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Mejor ponte en contacto con un Psiquiatra
> 
> GORDO MARICON



Crees que hay psiquiatra capaz de tratar la esquizofrenia paranoide del gordo?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Dejad de remar para pagar a nuestros charotraidoras . 

DEUS volt


----------



## gpm (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> No. El forero detenido es un criminal de verdad, tuve una conversación privada con él hace 1 año, y juro por Dios que lo que cuento es cierto




Si mi mente no me falla andas discutiendo cada día con uno.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Mejor ponte en contacto con un Psiquiatra
> 
> GORDO MARICON



Ayyy madre MIA !!!
BORRA ESO QUE VAS A SER TU LA PROXIMA VICTIMA DE LA POLOCIA POLOTICA HAS DICHO UNA PALABRA PROHIBIDA !


----------



## imaginARIO (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Digamelon (4 Ene 2023)

Las supuestas armas de fuego incautadas son pistolitas de airsoft, yo lo ví nada más ver la foto publicada por la GC.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> He leído el artículo y no especifica si está en libertad con cargos o se le acusa de algo.Se supone que lo han dejado ir y ya?



En el primer párrafo pone que esta en libertad. Al no especificar se supone que sin cargos. 
Yo que el me pullaba un abogado y fundia a los picolos y a los juntaletras. 
Pero vamos, despues de haber wlñncerrado a 40M CAGANDOSE EN LA CONSTITUCION y que no haya pasado nada... Pues eso. 
Para la nueva gc, ramones y compresas,. Y windows.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315395
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315394
> ...



Vaya panderos. Para que entren estas es para lo que han hecho la cuota esa, verdad?


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Ene 2023)

mirym94 dijo:


> pues va a ser que no te recuerdo la gestión pandémica csballerosa, lo que hay que hacer es reventar la Moncloa, políticos y moler a palos a los caballeros, este año me propuse cascar a alguno como me toque mucho las narices luego que busque



Es una lucha perdida no se puede luchar contra el estado y el poder establecido , sino ya ves las consecuencias....hay que oir ver y callar...


----------



## Tronio (4 Ene 2023)

Minorias,no les interesa al poder,quieren mayorias descerebradas sumisas que defiendan sus mentiras televisadas como verdades propias.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

Cruzado dijo:


> Que pena debe ser vivir en Sin City version paco, e ir contra un pobre desgraciado que hace bromas misogenas, mientras sabes que tus Jefes y Politicos se dedican a negocios amorales, desde trata hasta sustancias blancas
> 
> Yo no me perdonaria, ser un puto perro amaestrado y gastar mi tiempo y recursos publicos en estas mierdas, mientras sabes que "x" o "y" hacen autenticas aberraciones y debes agachar la cabeza
> 
> Si hay un juicio final, ya saben donde van a acabar por colaboracionistas.



Los Caballero Caballero como los médicos. Enterraron en pandemia toda la simpatía que la gente les tenia, y todavia piensan que la tienen.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Charo al habla

Me duele el huevo. Voy a hacer un satisfaciendo con mi himpreZora 5G


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 Ene 2023)

Deseandito estáis de pillarnos ehh?

*CERDOS ASQUEROSOS*


----------



## Knabenschiessen (4 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> CHARITOS vaguivagas de la GC entrullando a CALVOS RATA por tener 4 cuchillitos de mierda del chino que cortan menos que la cuchilleria de albacete de MI AWELA, y mientras tanto, los criminales de verdad, campando a sus reputisimas anchas por nuestras calles
> 
> Pero eh, vosotros a seguir poniendo a la misma bazofia de siempre en el poder, que va todo bien



Cuando el perro tiene mas razon que un santo, hay que reconocerselo.

Ah, de los esbirros de la GC y la Policia Nacional ya me despachare agusto en unos dias, cuando vuelva a un pais LIBRE. En esta Venezuela de mierda con esta STASI de baratillo me niego a escribir usando VPN.


----------



## Lady_A (4 Ene 2023)

Este foro potencia todo lo peor y es mas que probable que este creando o potenciando locos agresores de mujeres o de otras cosas. Es que yo ni lo dudo y como han dicho otros foreros entre ellos @Kurten es que se sabe que en otros países ciertos foros potenciaron hasta asesinatos.

Obviamente si lees mensajes (estan en muchos periódicos) de violadores como los 5 de castelldefels ves que los mensajes que se mandaban parecían sacados de aqui y es que si a barbaridades como que violar es secuestrar en la calle pero que una mujer no quiera hacer de todo una vez se va a la cama contigo, no de su consentimiento para segun que practicas o que si dice no pues no es para tanto porque en realidad quiere decir si solo que no quiere parecer puta y por tanto no es violar... Calcados y meados de los discursos llenos de thankitos de los misoginos e incels del foro que encima como la gente personalidad cero, le dan la razon aunque puedan no pensar así, potenciando como verdadero y aceptado, esa mierda de mensajes.

¿Hasta que luego que? Un grupo pone en practica los mensajes que se proclaman porque se jalean, se validan y hasta llegan a creerselo.

En otros países hasta mataron a gente.




Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No hay nadie peligroso en este foro. Solo 4 boomers y 4 niños rata totalmente inofensivos diciendo boberías online. De vergüenza lo de las charoguardias estas. Detener asesinos, violadores y demás tarados sueltos por las calles ya, si eso, para otro año.
> 
> Igualmente sigo pensando que es una noticia falsa. A cada rato ponen la misma, sólo cambian el lugar y el supuesto detenido. Se está haciendo pesado eso de detener a gente con impresoras 3D porque "podrían fabricar armas". Nadie ha sido detenido por eso jamás. El crimental todavía no existe en este país. Y ya es cansino el tipo de noticia 100% inventada y repetitiva en los medios, como la del mena vengador bombardeador de centros de menores, que también es otra que publican una y otra vez, hasta la saciedad.
> 
> Creo que con este tipo de noticias falsas en bucle y la ley de Ireno quieren tapar las noticias de mujeres matando a sus hijos y maridos como si no hubiese un mañana, sobre todo porque una de ellas era de la malomérita. Tal vez sea eso de lo que nos intentan distraer.




Pues claro que son peligrosos. Quizás no ellos, no vivo debajo de sus puertas, pero sus mensajes si o te tengo que recordar que hacían los de la manada de Castelldefels?

Porque revelado sus mensajes no distaban un pelo de los muchos que se dicen en burbuja:

- Ellas unas guarras y si suben a tu piso puedes hacerles de todo
- Va muy borracha así que trio
- Violar es secuestrar en la calle, igual ella dijo que no le hiciéramos de todo pero como se metió en la cama, lo hicimos. Eso no es violar

¿Sabes que pasa? Que se pusieron manos a la masa. Así que dime si aqui no hay mensajes peligrosos y posiblemente gente verdaderamente peligrosa que como los subnormales dan thankitos se creen que burbuja es la realidad. Y no, la realidad es otra cosa.

¿Que el foro potencia agresores y habra agresores? Es que ni lo dudo ya. Así que no, la Guardia Civil y la Policia Nacional sabe bien lo que se cuece por aqui por eso mismo hay unos pocos foreros con causas pendientes y otros que harán cosas peores y que ni sabemos que eran forero por no ser causas digitales pero usuarios son.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> CHARITOS vaguivagas de la GC entrullando a CALVOS RATA por tener 4 cuchillitos de mierda del chino que cortan menos que la cuchilleria de albacete de MI AWELA, y mientras tanto, los criminales de verdad, campando a sus reputisimas anchas por nuestras calles
> 
> Pero eh, vosotros a seguir poniendo a la misma bazofia de siempre en el poder, que va todo bien



Yo siempre apoyo a la policia pero esto es lamentable .
Fotos de cuchilleria , pistolas de bolitas y menajes machistas. Lo anuncian como si hubieran desarticulado al clan de los jodorovich con un arsenal de guerra .....
Que usen a la policia para estas tonterías y guarradas es penoso , y el cuerpo no debería dejarse usar como un trapo usado , el respeto por la profesión y la historia debería prevalecer, aún más con un cuerpo tan respetado por la sociedad como es la GC


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Este foro potencia todo lo peor y es mas que probable que este creando o potenciando locos agresores de mujeres o de otras cosas. Es que yo ni lo dudo y como han dicho otros foreros entre ellos @Kurten es que se sabe que en otros países ciertos foros potenciaron hasta asesinatos.
> 
> Obviamente si lees mensajes (estan en muchos periódicos) de violadores como los 5 de castelldefels ves que los mensajes que se mandaban parecían sacados de aqui y es que si a barbaridades como que violar es secuestrar en la calle pero que una mujer no quiera hacer de todo una vez se va a la cama contigo, no de su consentimiento para segun que practicas o que si dice no pues no es para tanto porque en realidad quiere decir si solo que no quiere parecer puta y por tanto no es violar... Calcados y meados de los discursos llenos de thankitos de los misoginos e incels del foro que encima como la gente personalidad cero, le dan la razon aunque puedan no pensar así, potenciando como verdadero y aceptado, esa mierda de mensajes.
> 
> ...



Y eso que no se han metido en veteranos, que está lleno de satanistas sádicos

Saludos


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Este foro potencia todo lo peor y es mas que probable que este creando o potenciando locos agresores de mujeres o de otras cosas. Es que yo ni lo dudo y como han dicho otros foreros entre ellos @Kurten es que se sabe que en otros países ciertos foros potenciaron hasta asesinatos.
> 
> Obviamente si lees mensajes (estan en muchos periódicos) de violadores como los 5 de castelldefels ves que los mensajes que se mandaban parecían sacados de aqui y es que si a barbaridades como que violar es secuestrar en la calle pero que una mujer no quiera hacer de todo una vez se va a la cama contigo, no de su consentimiento para segun que practicas o que si dice no pues no es para tanto porque en realidad quiere decir si solo que no quiere parecer puta y por tanto no es violar... Calcados y meados de los discursos llenos de thankitos de los misoginos e incels del foro que encima como la gente personalidad cero, le dan la razon aunque puedan no pensar así, potenciando como verdadero y aceptado, esa mierda de mensajes.
> 
> ...



Esta tía está loca .

Cuantos cientos de gatos tienes?


----------



## Pura Sangre (4 Ene 2023)

el zorro este (he dicho zorrO señoras charo-agentes, no me confundan con un malvado machista) no era el que abrió un hilo diciendo que había sido guardaespaldas de masones?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (4 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



No son presos burbujarras, son burbujarras presos.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Es que lo normal es finalizar el artículo con “ha sido llevado a dependencias con cargos x” o “ha sido puesto en libertad con cargos”,algo así en plan ejemplarizante.
> 
> Aquí solo sacan las fotos del arsenal burbujo y los post misóginos que subió al foro.Y no hay una conclusión de cómo termina todo.
> 
> ...



hombre *detenido en Ripoll* por difundir a través de foros de internet instrucciones y métodos de *fabricación de armas y explosivos caseros* también publicó *mensajes misóginos*. En el foro *Burbuja.info,* que él mismo define como “de carácter humorístico” en un escrito enviado a *Crónica Global* *tras quedar en libertad*, el investigado escribió varios mensajes en el hilo _Me acaba de llamar mi exnovia, hace 10 años que no sé nada de ella_.


----------



## Kurten (4 Ene 2023)

Un ejemplo de típico hilo de cuevadoritos misóginos Incels burbujil es este:






Charo hezpañorda hablando por el movil cruza por carretera sin paso de peatones y le echa la culpa al conductor







www.burbuja.info





Si este tipo de hilos, llenos de insultos contra la protagonista, no son una incitación al odio, que baje @eL PERRO y lo vea

Saludos


----------



## Knabenschiessen (4 Ene 2023)

Supongo que los burbujos que no huyan al extranjero como yo, acabareis todos juntos en un modulo de Alcala Meco como asociales psicopatas machistas peligrosos. Con un logo de "el roto" cosido a un uniforme a rayas en lugar de una estrella de David, 1500 gramos de calorias diarias y unas dosis de zyklon B listas para ser usadas con vosotros, si alguno osais criticar al amado lider Doctorsito Sanches cerca de los microfonos o camaras situados estrategicamente en los wateres de vuestras celdas...

Huir del comunismo antes de que sea tarde.

Bonus track: burbujo intentando cruzar por la junquera despues de que le encontraran en su casa unos polvos pica pica y una pistola de paintball en casa y llamara a la ministra de igualdad "concubina de la rata"


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí tenemos al hombre ton , al macho alfa,cel que abre la puerta a una mujer y lleva un pañuelo siempre en el traje por si le entran ganas de llorar.
> Eres patético a más no poder y no tienes nada de caballero GILIPOLLAS!



Eso solo a unas. A otras las azotaria hasta hacerlas sangrar.


----------



## El bastón del Caduceo (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Progretón (4 Ene 2023)

Kurten dijo:


> La ideología Incel (que es extremadamente misógina, y extremadamente paranoide) es en parte una ideologia terrorista. No pocos Incels han realizado asesinatos en masa: Elliot Rodgers, los de Columbine, Adam Lanza...La lista es interminable
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que esa ideología Incel ha tomado burbuja. Ese es el verdadero peligro, ese es el verdadero problema que hay que extirpar. Hay que declarar a la ideologia Incel como terrorista, y a los Incels, como si fueran miembros de ETA. Solo de esa forma se podrá acabar con el problema (que por cierto, ya en otros paises se ha declarado a los Incels como terroristas, o se está en ello)
> 
> Saludos



El verdadero peligro está en los porros que te fumas: deben ser muchos, a juzgar por las numerosas gilipolleces que evacuas, y te están perjudicando el cerebro que supuestamente tienes.









Psicosis Cannábica: qué es, a quién afecta y cómo evitarla


La psicosis cannábica es una de las consecuencias más graves del consumo de cannabis. En este artículo te contamos todo sobre esta psicosis.




www.recoverycentro.es


----------



## mirym94 (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Este foro potencia todo lo peor y es mas que probable que este creando o potenciando locos agresores de mujeres o de otras cosas. Es que yo ni lo dudo y como han dicho otros foreros entre ellos @Kurten es que se sabe que en otros países ciertos foros potenciaron hasta asesinatos.
> 
> Obviamente si lees mensajes (estan en muchos periódicos) de violadores como los 5 de castelldefels ves que los mensajes que se mandaban parecían sacados de aqui y es que si a barbaridades como que violar es secuestrar en la calle pero que una mujer no quiera hacer de todo una vez se va a la cama contigo, no de su consentimiento para segun que practicas o que si dice no pues no es para tanto porque en realidad quiere decir si solo que no quiere parecer puta y por tanto no es violar... Calcados y meados de los discursos llenos de thankitos de los misoginos e incels del foro que encima como la gente personalidad cero, le dan la razon aunque puedan no pensar así, potenciando como verdadero y aceptado, esa mierda de mensajes.
> 
> ...



Bueno en los foros dudo que se potencie nada y más sobre los que se tiene más control con moderacion todo hay que decirlo, luego en redes sociales como mensajes de carazter público lo mismo en privado es otro tema, donde más se puede dar es en grupos cerrados, lo mismo que la guardia civil y sus grupos que tampoco son unos santos en sus grupos, hay de todo.

Que tires la piedra y escondas la mano y de puertas para fuera hagas algo.

Aquí lo que se dice son muchas gilipolleces porque se va en plan cachondeo dependiendo del tema. Como este mismo con jijeo, como si te llevarán preso por decir cuatro tonterías.

Zumbados hay en todos los sitios y más de uno me encontré en su día en sitios que uno no se imagina.




Kurten dijo:


> Pero no jodas, no jodas, coñe, no jodas, otro mensaje de incitación al terrorismo
> 
> Saludos



Es bromuro no te rayes, no puedo incitar al terrorismo porque ya está desarticulada la eta e instaurada en la política.


----------



## LostSouls (4 Ene 2023)

Para lo que ha quedado la Guardia Civila, ánimo guapos, a ver qué hazaña preparáis para la próxima noticia, los GAR entrando en el datacenter de calopez a las 3 de la madrugada por mensajes que ponen en peligro nuestra democracia. 
Idos a la mierda con vuestros jefes sociatas e indepres, para el próximo referéndum iré yo tb a tirar fairy al suelo... ah no que os dejarán en el cuartel mientras vuestros jefes se follarán la sacrosanta constitución jejejej. 
Venga, a seguir "defendiendo" España.


----------



## Lady_A (4 Ene 2023)

mirym94 dijo:


> Bueno en los foros dudo que se potencie nada y más sobre los que se tiene más control con moderacion todo hay que decirlo, luego en redes sociales como mensajes de carazter público lo mismo en privado es otro tema, donde más se puede dar es en grupos cerrados, lo mismo que la guardia civil y sus grupos que tampoco son unos santos en sus grupos, hay de todo.
> 
> Que tires la piedra y escondas la mano y de puertas para fuera hagas algo.
> 
> ...



Claro que potencia. Asi funcionamos la sociedad. De hecho es algo ampliamente estudiado en psicologia.

Es decir, si mañana se normaliza pensar que el color negro produce cancer aunque tu creas que el color negro no puede producir cancer, te quedaras callado para no ser el raro y hasta terminaras creyendo ese mensaje. Entonces si se empieza a decir, pintemos todo lo negro en blanco porque asi no habra cancer y aunque no este demostrado y los "cuerdos" te digan, da igual que pintes lo negro en blanco porque debajo es negro e igual dara cancer, si un grupo cerrado de locos dicen que no, que se puede y algunos lo haran

Te lo he explicado de manera muy tonta pero lo que te quiero indicar que si un mensaje esta en la sociedad, existe en la sociedad pero hay tambien otro grupo critico, este se desvirtua pero si ese grupo se junta en un lugar homogeneo donde se valida ese mensaje y se llama locos a los cuerdos, que estan confundidos y se potencia como grupo conjunto. Un tipo solitario o un grupito puede llegar a creerse ese mensaje y hasta actuar en consecuencia.

Obviamente la mayoria solo descarga frustracion, pero esa descarga no la perciben como tal los individuos permeables, esos se creen los mensajes y no estan zumbados, han interiorizado el mensaje porque les gusta, es lo que creen, valida su vision y ademas se sienten respaldados, que si no lo hacen, no darian ese paso.

El problema viene cuando todos, sea verdad o mentira da por bueno un mensaje. El que lee solo lee e interioriza.


----------



## mirym94 (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Claro que potencia. Asi funcionamos la sociedad. De hecho es algo ampliamente estudiado en psicologia.
> 
> Es decir, si mañana se normaliza pensar que el color negro produce cancer aunque tu creas que el color negro no puede producir cancer, te quedaras callado para no ser el raro y hasta terminaras creyendo ese mensaje. Entonces si se empieza a decir, pintemos todo lo negro en blanco porque asi no habra cancer y aunque no este demostrado y los "cuerdos" te digan, da igual que pintes lo negro en blanco porque debajo es negro e igual dara cancer, si un grupo cerrado de locos dicen que no, que se puede y algunos lo haran
> 
> ...



Veo difícil interiorizar mensajes la verdad a no ser que uno esté muy zumbado que puede ser o sea muy manipulable/influenciable. En mi caso por mucho que me taladren la oreja como no sea algo con lo que esté de acuerdo barajando opciones de lo que se expone y sacando conclusiones realistas no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> He leído el artículo y no especifica si está en libertad con cargos o se le acusa de algo.Se supone que lo han dejado ir y ya?



El artículo es ridículo a más no poder, parece haber sido escrito por un niño de cinco años ciego de farlopa.


----------



## lamparademesa (4 Ene 2023)

hola susana!


----------



## ashe (4 Ene 2023)

Luego tenemos latin kings tiroteando las calles..


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (4 Ene 2023)

Joder, si Orwell levantara la cabeza, diría que 1984 es un cuento para niños


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ene 2023)

Se va a hacer una limpia mayor que con el ignore


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

Un chalado ultraderechista detenido por delitos del odio, amenazas y tenencia de armas, que posteaba en Burbuja.info, vaya, no me lo puedo creer, inimaginable...

Mode ironic off.


Calvopez y su nula moderación extendiendo la buena fama del foro.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Un chalado ultraderechista detenido por delitos del odio y terrorismo que posteaba en Burbuja.info, vaya, no me lo puedo creer, inimaginable...
> 
> Mode ironic off.
> 
> ...



Haz cómic


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Ene 2023)

Pero si lo que tienen en lo alto la mesa lo tienen algunos chiquillos.... Sin palabras, de verdad, sin palabras...

Pero si los petardos que venden por la Navidad ya son pequeñas bombas.

Fabricar bombas, ponen, un poquito más exagerados y revientan. Meterse en las 3.000, en el Vacie, etc, y registrar piso por piso, que vais a tener que ir con un trailer par ir echando las armas de fuego, y llevarse una buena cuadrilla de electricistas para que vayan quitando los enganches ilegales a la luz, que van a tener faena. Eso no.

Pues que sepáis una cosa, ustedes, junto con el Ejército estáis dejando que se lleven España por delante. Y si creéis que lo que se viene por delante no va con ustedes, esperar, que vais a ser los primeros en poner la cara para que os la partan, encima, gratis, mientras, los traidores que estáis defendiendo van a estar descojonándose en otros países.

Misoginia dicen... Meterse en una taberna cuando ya estén un poco calentitos...

La que le ha liado, pero, pero por nada. Vergüenza les tenía que dar.

Yo me di cuenta de un movimiento algo raro en el foro, en el mes de diciembre. Osea, que si no me equivoco, sí han estado las picoletas dentro. Por denuncia o lo que sea, pero creo que sí, han andado dentro. Solo una.

Me puedo estar equivocando, como humano que soy, pero, en el caso de que no me estuviese equivocando, sé hasta el alias que tenía. Entró despistando a todo quisqui, pero... soltó algo y ya se me levantaron las orejas. Me di cuen que estaba registrando el foro. Feminazi de cuidado.

Leí algunas cosas, me di cuenta de otras, y no me cuadró. Ya digo, me puedo estar equivocando.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

Aún recuerdo cuando me banearon por colgar una experiencia gay en el principal, y no en la guardería, (menudo pecado), mientras un loco llamado "Archibald", va por allí abriendo hilos diciendo que hay que "matar" a personas de ciertas etnias, ciertas ideologías, cada día, y no se le toca ni un pelo.


Si cierran esta mierda de foro algún día, no me sorprendería.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando me banearon por colgar una experiencia gay en el principal, y no en la guardería, (menudo pecado), mientras un loco llamado "Archibald", va por allí abriendo hilos diciendo que hay que "matar" a personas de ciertas etnias, ciertas ideologías, cada día, y no se le toca ni un pelo.
> 
> 
> Si cierran esta mierda de foro algún día, no me sorprendería.



te chaparon (jé) el hilo donde narrabas tus peripecias en la sauna?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si te envian a prision, autorizame para los vis a vis y te llevo tabaco !!!.



Y de paso le limpias el sable (o él a ti).


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

angrymorty dijo:


> te chaparon (jé) el hilo donde narrabas tus peripecias en la sauna?




Sí, por que lo puse en el lugar "equivocado", pero ojo, aquí se puede poner en donde se quiera que hay que "matar a tal" o "ahorcar a no se quién", "meter en la cárcel a los deheneraos mariconej", reirse y mofarse de una mujer negra que muere atrapada en un coche, que los nazis eran muy buenos y que eso de Auswitch es un invento de Hollywood y etc, etc, etc... en donde quieras, hay barra libre y aplausos.

Lo dicho, si cierran este estercolero, o se llevan por delante a cuatro locos más, pena ninguna.

Y este no es el primer caso...


*Condenado por publicar mensajes antigitanos en el foro Burbuja.info*

Nuevo caso en el que la Fundación Secretariado Gitano ha ejercido la acusación y en el que se ha dictado una "condena por conformidad"











Condenado por publicar mensajes antigitanos en el foro Burbuja.info - Fundación Secretariado Gitano


Nuevo caso en el que la Fundación Secretariado Gitano ha ejercido la acusación y en el que se ha dictado una




www.gitanos.org


----------



## mirym94 (4 Ene 2023)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Pero si lo que tienen en lo alto la mesa lo tienen algunos chiquillos.... Sin palabras, de verdad, sin palabras...
> 
> Pero si los petardos que venden por la Navidad ya son pequeñas bombas.
> 
> ...



Por eso decía que lo mejor sería poner algún tipo de registro con limitaciones es decir si no tienes x mensajes que no puedas leer ciertas zonas del foro y si no estás registrado. Que vayan a urgar en otro sitio, es como si fueras topo en su chat seguramente encontrarías mierda a rabiar.

Ya lo dije varias veces que el foro de está demasiado accesible a cualquiera.

Para su desgracia quedaron como lo que son unos inútiles con algún tipo de complejo.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, por que lo puse en el lugar "equivocado", pero ojo, aquí se puede poner en donde se quiera que hay que "matar a tal" o "ahorcar a no se quién" en donde quieras, hay barra libre...
> 
> Lo dicho, si cierran este estercolero, pena ninguna.



joder, la moderación que habías pedido!  Como los clubes que tienen criterios de admisión solo utilizados cuando por alguna razón les conviene.

Yo flipo con estas cosas, el foro de la III Guerra Mundial es una colección de sádicos haciendo día sí día también de propagandistas adoradores de pilotos de drones tiragranadas desmembrantes y otros asesinos. Que ya podría tener la GC una puta unidad psiquiátrica y mandar a loqueros de urgencia en vez de policías; o una especializada de abrazos cariñosos que abracen muy fuerte.

Lo que me revienta del asunto es que la única violencia válida solo es la que promueve el Estado. Contra rusos es güeno "el mejor francotirador del mundo llega a Ucrania!!" (medios vitoreando la llegada de un mercenario asesino); en una operación exitosa mueren (en realidad, matan) nosécuántas decenas de rusos; los noséqué misiles son un éxito!! (armas de cobardes -aka estratégicas- destinadas a asesinar en la distancia). En fin.

PD: y no es un alegato a favor de Putin, él no es sino otro puto cobarde que en lugar de ir a la guerra de la cual él es su máximo promotor, elige quedarse en búnkeres y casapapiEstado. Guerras sin reyes combatiendo en ellas no tienen otro sentido más que servir a los primeros para salvarlos.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (4 Ene 2023)

Detenido el único español en Ripoll


----------



## mirym94 (4 Ene 2023)

angrymorty dijo:


> joder, la moderación que habías pedido!  Como los clubes que tienen criterios de admisión solo utilizados cuando por alguna razón les conviene.
> 
> Yo flipo con estas cosas, el foro de la III Guerra Mundial es una colección de sádicos haciendo día sí día también de propagandistas adoradores de pilotos de drones tiragranadas desmembrantes y otros asesinos. Que ya podría tener la GC una puta unidad psiquiátrica y mandar a loqueros de urgencia en vez de policías; o una especializada de abrazos cariñosos que abracen muy fuerte.
> 
> Lo que me revienta del asunto es que la única violencia válida solo es la que promueve el Estado. Contra rusos es güeno "el mejor francotirador del mundo llega a Ucrania!!" (medios vitoreando la llegada de un mercenario asesino); en una operación exitosa mueren (en realidad, matan) nosécuántas decenas de rusos; los noséqué misiles son un éxito!! (armas de cobardes -aka estratégicas- destinadas a asesinar en la distancia). En fin.



Si no cae esos de los desmembramientos menos el resto mira que hay que tener estómago para ese post.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

angrymorty dijo:


> joder, la moderación que habías pedido!  Como los clubes que tienen criterios de admisión solo utilizados cuando por alguna razón les conviene.
> 
> Yo flipo con estas cosas, el foro de la III Guerra Mundial es una colección de sádicos haciendo día sí día también de propagandistas adoradores de pilotos de drones tiragranadas desmembrantes y otros asesinos. Que ya podría tener la GC una puta unidad psiquiátrica y mandar a loqueros de urgencia en vez de policías; o una especializada de abrazos cariñosos que abracen muy fuerte.
> 
> ...




Yo no entro en esos hilos, de enfermos psicópatas, sádicos y necrófilos que enseñan cadáveres, y se hacen fanáticos de causas ajenas, por que no tienen ningún aliciente en sus tristes vidas.

A esos los tendrían que enviar a la guerra, como condena, ya que tanto les gusta eso, y hablar de ello, y son tan "ejpertoh"... que es muy fácil hacerse el valiente detrás del teclado, en casita a 4000km de la guerra.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Yo siempre apoyo a la policia pero esto es lamentable .
> Fotos de cuchilleria , pistolas de bolitas y menajes machistas. Lo anuncian como si hubieran desarticulado al clan de los jodorovich con un arsenal de guerra .....
> Que usen a la policia para estas tonterías y guarradas es penoso , y el cuerpo no debería dejarse usar como un trapo usado , el respeto por la profesión y la historia debería prevalecer, aún más con un cuerpo tan respetado por la sociedad como es la GC



¿Respetado por la suciedad? Lee lo que han escrito más arriba.


----------



## Turbocalbo (4 Ene 2023)

.


Amerika dijo:


> el honor ni se divisa



es charo® quien divisa


----------



## max power (4 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tengo más cuchillos grandes yo en la cocina, no sabía que era ilegal tener cuchillos en casa.
> 
> Saludos a la verdemerita, sobré todo a Charo y a Ramón su pistola nueva, mi enhorabuena por su gran trabajo persiguiendo a frikis de internet sentada en una silla.



Bueno, tambien tiene peligrosos lapices. Seguro que de mina dura, los peores....


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

mirym94 dijo:


> Si no cae esos de los desmembramientos menos el resto mira que hay que tener estómago para ese post.



Yo he visto un vídeo. La del ruso felador al que tiraban una granada y todo acababa con un destello. Hay que ser hijo de mil millones de putas para vitorear este tipo de actos en lugar de condenarlos. El contexto de la guerra me la paso por el forro, porque se invoca la palabra solo para justificar los actos más viles.

Se lo follaron y le sacaron los ojos de las cuencas y luego le quemaron unos sádicos. - _Ay dió! qué espanto._
Se lo follaron y le sacaron los ojos de las cuencas y luego le quemaron en la guerra. _- Es que la guerra..._

Todos putos retrasados. No descartemos que en la pareja feladora también podría haber otro sádico que no hubiera dudado de hacerle lo mismo a sus "enemigos", extraños a los que no conoce ni odia ordenados a combatir como él. Pero aún con todo, los verdaderamente violentos son sus amos.

Y a estos amos, pagadores de GC y otros cuerpos armados, no les importa lo más mínimo que existan antros como este donde la frustración y violencia se dirijan hacia sus enemigos y a favor de su relato. Por eso nunca chaparán ese antro de III Guerra Mundial (y me parece muy bien por más que aquello sea una enorme pila de excremento de roedor) y sí podrían cerrar burbuja por los ínceles misóginos con fantasías violentas que vienen aquí a masturbarse compartiéndolas.


----------



## mateww (4 Ene 2023)

Fabricar armas y explosivos y ponen una foto donde solo hay cuatro cuchillos y cosas compradas en china? Solo ha faltado que pusieran los cuchillos de la cocina y los botes de los productos de limpieza, que supuestamente se usaban para fabricar a saber que


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Ene 2023)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Decir una chorrada en broma en un foro es un "mensaje misógino", que será la parte principal de una noticia cuando quieran detener a alguien porque hoy en día ser machista es peor que matar.



todo es de coña en burbuja, los comentarios las pipas de airsoft….


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> todo es de coña en burbuja, los comentarios las pipas de airsoft….



Pues que investiguen este mensaje número 721, en la página 48 del presente hilo.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A esos los tendrían que enviar a la guerra, como condena, ya que tanto les gusta eso, y hablar de ello, y son tan "ejpertoh"... que es muy fácil hacerse el valiente detrás del teclado, en casita a 4000km de la guerra.



Y ya puestos a pedirle al 2023 y aplicar un poco del sadismo que ellos ya practican, que sus señoras madres viesen por twitter a su hijo volar en mil pedazos en vídeos de propaganda dronística y que algún subnormal como él lo celebrase en los comentarios y así sea lo primero que viese su madre tras el vídeo. Y que algún subnormal zankitodependiente ponga en el hilo de su muerte como epitafio: nvtrisión.


----------



## Scout.308 (4 Ene 2023)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Creo que todos los buenos foreros nos hemos imaginado alguna vez ante un juez explicándole esto.



A lo mejor a no muy tardar no tienes ni que imaginártelo, y te encuentras explicándole al juez que tus comentarios pedófilos y en los que decías que una niña violada se lo merecía eran "humor".


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

Aquí llamarse Antonio y no Antonia es misogino.

Mierda de massmierda.

De los 400 mil civiles muertos en Irak, dicen algo?


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Aquí llamarse Antonio y no Antonia es misogino.
> 
> Mierda de massmierda.
> 
> De los 400 mil civiles muertos en Irak, dicen algo?



Allí se llevó la democracia. Los salvamos entre todos  . ¿Y de las muchachitas que se traen desde las cloacas del tercer mundo bajo extorsión para que los puteros se las focken gostosamente en un clú porque ya no sienten deseos hacia su paca con el conocimiento (y consentimiento) de buena parte de la misma policía pro-sistema? ¿Y los narcos que gestionan sus negocios sin mayor mal que deponer a un dimitri o un tano de baja estopa por otro? Y todo esto en sus putas caras mientras persiguen cómodamente "delicuentes" que se montan fantasías en foros.

De algo hay que comer, pero tiene que ser jodido para los que tienen consciencia perseguir a delicuentes de poca monta y personajes de imaginación febril en lugar de joder a los peces gordos de la violencia. Siempre fuertes con el débil y débil con el fuerte.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (4 Ene 2023)

Pensaba que la GC había detenido a algún comando yihadista en Ripoll, pero parece que sus prioridades y preocupaciones son otras.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

gpm dijo:


> Si mi mente no me falla andas discutiendo cada día con uno.



Si el downman y sus multis, es el del artículo. Además de putero y misogino es pederasta subió a éste y otros foros pedófilia, y está en proceso de juicio por doxear y acosar a Celia la ciclista, se vanagloriaba desde su otra multicuentas de quique camoiras, policía Pérez, y el tuerto bowman, entre otras, ésta escoria lo que merece es una somanta de palos a manos de todas las mujeres, me cojo el primer puesto para cortarle la micropolla y metérsela en la tráquea


----------



## Frysby (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por lo visto parece ser que no tenemos toda la informacion y hay una impresora de 3D por el medio.



Ostia puta! Yo tengo un armario empotrado! Hoy a desmontarlo ahora mismo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Mejor ponte en contacto con un Psiquiatra
> 
> GORDO MARICON



Otra denuncia más te espera ve sumando payaso come pollas. Soy tu horma y te voy a dar por culo hasta el infinito y más allá


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

También detuvieron a Andrew Tate, sin pruebas ni na, pa que, por reirse de Greta Majareta.






ÚLTIMA HORA: ¡Greta Thunberg le dice a Andrew Tate que tiene un pene pequeño! ¡PROPIEDAD!


Artículos destacados Mundo NOSOTROS Sociedad Conocimiento Artículos destacados Mundo NOSOTROS Sociedad Conocimiento Andrés Anglin 29 de diciembre de 2022 La personalidad de Internet Andrew Tate tuiteó que tiene muchos autos muy caros. Para sorpresa y asombro de todos, Greta Thunberg, una...




www.burbuja.info










El 'macho alfa' de Andrew Tate detenido tras discutir por Twitter con Greta Thunberg.


Bueno, esto es lo que ha ocurrido realmente con vuestro FALSO MACHO ALFA. https://www.lavanguardia.com/cribeo/estilo-de-vida/20221230/8663079/andrew-tate-rumania-greta-thunberg-pizza.html




www.burbuja.info










Andrew tate detenido despues de increpar a la superestrella de la otan greta thunberg


Brutalll la libertad de la nafo https://elpais.com/sociedad/2022-12-30/detenido-el-negacionista-y-misogino-andrew-tate-por-trata-de-mujeres-tras-su-enfrentamiento-con-greta-thunberg.html




www.burbuja.info










Noticia: - ❌ Greta Thunberg se burla del arresto de Andrew Tate: "Esto es lo que pasa cuando no reciclas las cajas de pizza"


Greta Thunberg se burla del arresto de Andrew Tate: "Esto es lo que pasa cuando no reciclas las cajas de pizza". Europa Pres Greta Thunberg se burla del arresto de Andrew Tate: "Esto es lo que pasa cuando no reciclas las cajas de pizza" Greta la pechugona de 20 años MADRID, 30 Dic. (EUROPA...




www.burbuja.info





Andrew Tate, el conforero de Ripoll, EnriquePC, el "francotirador" que iba a atentar contra el Viruelo con una escopeta de balines, etc.

Todo es la misma mierda, detienen a alguien que molesta por sus opiniones y su forma de pensar, lo exponen públicamente en todos los mass mierda, se hacen las victimas, lo difaman con acusaciones falsas, y finalmente se ven a soltarlos porque no tienen nada contra ellos.... pero el ruido y el daño ya lo han hecho.

Después, obviamente, cuando los sueltan, todo el ruido y bombo mediático se torna en silencio, como mucho en algún periodicucho, perdida por ahí, una nota a pie de página, pequeñita, y quitandole importáncia.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> Luego tenemos latin kings tiroteando las calles..



Pero con pistolas fabricadas en serie, no artesanales. A ver si lo que están defendiendo es el negocio de S&W, Baretta y demás fabricantes legales de armas…


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Pensaba que la GC había detenido a algún comando yihadista en Ripoll, pero parece que sus prioridades y preocupaciones son otras.



Me recuerda a esa escena de la pelicula paródica "Aterriza como puedas", donde los yihadistas van pasando el control del avión llenos de armas, sin que la policía les diga nada, hasta que llega una abuelita con su bolso, y la detienen, encañonándola a punta de pistola, por sospechosa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> También detuvieron a Andrew Tate, sin pruebas ni na, pa que, por reirse de Greta Majareta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No te pueden detener sin ninguna prueba, ese tío estaba enmierdado.

Además, es básico que si te dedicas o quieres dedicarte a meterte con "juguetitos del sistema" o del "poder" o lo que sea, hacer de malote, para hacerte famosillo, primero debes estar limpio y sin muertos en el armario, que no puedan usar contra tí.


Así que menos victimismos.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Tronio dijo:


> Minorias,no les interesa al poder,quieren mayorias descerebradas sumisas que defiendan sus mentiras televisadas como verdades propias.



El objetivo es crear división y enfrentamiento en la sociedad: blancos contra negros, mujeres contra hombres, heteros contra LGTBIs, catalanes contra madrileños, vacunados contra no vacunados, trabajadores contra vagos, personas contra rojos… el _divide et impera _de toda la vida. Quieren tener a la sociedad dividida para que se entretenga luchando contra sí misma en lugar de centrar el objetivo en los que la mandan, exprimen y oprimen.


----------



## Shingen (4 Ene 2023)

Ostia yo tengo un cuchillo jamonero que no veas cómo corta, rápido me deshago de el.


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El objetivo es crear división y enfrentamiento en la sociedad: blancos contra negros, mujeres contra hombres, heteros contra LGTBIs, catalanes contra madrileños, vacunados contra no vacunados, trabajadores contra vagos, personas contra rojos… el _divide et impera _de toda la vida. Quieren tener a la sociedad dividida para que se entretenga contra sí misma en lugar de centrar el onjetivo en los que la mandan, exprimen y oprimen.



jubilados vs activos: padres contra hijos. Muy repetitivo, pero funciona como un reloj.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No te pueden detener sin ninguna prueba, ese tío estaba enmierdado.
> 
> Además, es básico que si te dedicas o quieres dedicarte a meterte con "juguetitos del sistema" o del "poder" o lo que sea, hacer de malote, para hacerte famosillo, primero debes estar limpio y sin muertos en el armario, que no puedan usar contra tí.
> 
> ...



Eso es así en los estados de derecho donde existe la presunción de inocencia, la carga de la prueba recae sobre el acusador y la justicia es independiente, NO EN LA ESPAÑA PROGRE.


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ene 2023)

¿Se puede expulsar a una persona de un foro público sin que haya recaído una resolución judicial firme? Pregunto.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Otra denuncia más te espera ve sumando payaso come pollas. Soy tu horma y te voy a dar por culo hasta el infinito y más allá



Ayer te cagastes con el Dowman como con el Cancerbero ?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que pensaran las charocops de los mensajes de @Billy Fockabocas sobre chopear chortis y comer carne asada con VIH?
> 
> Me molaría que entrarán en la sala de un quirófano y detuvieran al doc, pero que nuestro Billy se escapase vestido de enfermera como el Joker


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

angrymorty dijo:


> jubilados vs activos: padres contra hijos. Muy repetitivo, pero funciona como un reloj.





En mentes maniqueas y magufas sí.


----------



## Ulisses (4 Ene 2023)

¿Quién ha borrado los mensajes del forero URZ? Calopez de oficio, por orden de la Guardia Civil o el propio forero? Pregunto.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No te pueden detener sin ninguna prueba, ese tío estaba enmierdado.
> 
> Además, es básico que si te dedicas o quieres dedicarte a meterte con "juguetitos del sistema" o del "poder" o lo que sea, hacer de malote, para hacerte famosillo, primero debes estar limpio y sin muertos en el armario, que no puedan usar contra tí.
> 
> ...



Te pueden detener sin ninguna prueba, alegando indicios, o pruebas falsas; por no hablar de la prueba irrefutable hoy en día, la palabra de una mujer, yo te creo hermana, como con Julian Assange.... que lo buscaban porque una modelo decía que el la había violado mientras ella dormía.

Porque claro, las mujeres son seres de luz y no mienten, verdad? Verdad?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Te pueden detener sin ninguna prueba, alegando indicios, o pruebas falsas; por no hablar de la prueba irrefutable hoy en día, la palabra de una mujer, yo te creo hermana, como con Julian Assange.... que lo buscaban porque una modelo decía que el la había violado mientras ella dormía.
> 
> Porque claro, las mujeres son seres de luz y no mienten, verdad? Verdad?




Verdad? Verdad?

Gilipollas.


A tí te parió una mujer, no una perra, ¿o odías también a tu madre?


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

angrymorty dijo:


> jubilados vs activos: padres contra hijos. Muy repetitivo, pero funciona como un reloj.



Ya lo decían los romanos, Divide et Impera.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Verdad? Verdad?
> 
> Gilipollas.
> 
> ...



A esto tienes que recurrir?

Que rastrero, indigno hasta de una perra mala como tú.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> ¿Se puede expulsar a una persona de un foro público sin que haya recaído una resolución judicial firme? Pregunto.



Se puede entregar una IP privada, de tu base de datos, sin petición judicial?


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (4 Ene 2023)

Esto se está poniendo calentito, el otro día un forero aportaba pruebas sobre la creación de muchas cuentas nuevas y avalancha de CM'S

Por otro lado, hay varios hilos a modo de Honeypot que saltan a la vista.

Cuidado pues, el ministerio de la verdad está poniendo sus sucias zarpas aquí con más intensidad de lo habitual. Ojo, que estamos en año electoral.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> A esto tienes que recurrir?
> 
> Que rastrero, indigno hasta de una perra mala como tú.




¿Qué?, ¿te has picado, misógino asqueroso?

Pues ala, a rascarse.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Esto se está poniendo calentito, el otro día un forero aportaba pruebas sobre la creación de muchas cuentas nuevas y avalancha de CM'S
> 
> Por otro lado, hay varios hilos a modo de Honeypot que saltan a la vista.
> 
> Cuidado pues, el ministerio de la verdad está poniendo sus sucias zarpas aquí con más intensidad de lo habitual. Ojo, que estamos en año electoral.



yo a todos los "provocadores" nuevos los meto en el ignore


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

gromenauer dijo:


> Tu lo que tendras seran capturas de 4 putos mensajes que corroboran lo que dice el articulo.
> 
> No se puede poner en contexto, si faltan el resto de mensajes del forero, todo lo que ha escrito en en el foro.



Tengo conversación privada de lo que es hacia para quien trabajaba y sus planes


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Qué?, ¿te has picado, misógino asqueroso?
> 
> Pues ala, a rascarse.



El que te has picado eres tu, porque te he owneado.

Asquerosa tu madre, por haberte parido, engendro.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Esto se está poniendo calentito, el otro día un forero aportaba pruebas sobre la creación de muchas cuentas nuevas y avalancha de CM'S
> 
> Por otro lado, hay varios hilos a modo de Honeypot que saltan a la vista.
> 
> Cuidado pues, el ministerio de la verdad está poniendo sus sucias zarpas aquí con más intensidad de lo habitual. Ojo, que estamos en año electoral.



Jaja si tú eres una de esas cuentas!! Ya te dije que el avatar que utilizas ( realizado con inteligencia artificial) ya fué utilizado con anterioridad con otro nick y eres del pestoe


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Ene 2023)

Que vegüenza de pais


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

Abrojo dijo:


> El hilo ese que hizo de "He descifrado este mundo" me pareció una maravilla, no recuerdo ya la hipótesis pero me dejó to loco



Yo no le segui el rollo porque me parecio un tipo bastante perturbado, joder que ojo tengo


----------



## John Smmith (4 Ene 2023)

Telematicos, si hicieseis vuestro trabajo, en vez de joder a los cuatro chalados que estamos aquí, podriais limpiar este país de la lacra que nos arruina. Pero preferis dar pol culo a un zumbado muerto de hambre para justificar porqué cobrais a final de mes, mientras los verdaderos delincuentes os suben el sueldo para que mireis hacia otro lado.

Como en alemania, donde cuatro colgados se suponia que iban a dar un golpe de estado nazi en un pais de 80 millones de habitantes. Mientras quienes estan dando el verdadero golpe de estado a la democracia y libertades os dan las ordenes y os señalan donde teneis que buscar, a cambio de un hueso.

Por cierto, actualizad el keylogger que el que usais va como el culo y hace un suplicio forear. Y de paso volved a activar el modo oscuro que entre los trakers, la basura, los anuncios y la pantalla blanca me jodeis la bateria en una hora.


Los zumbados han asaltado el puente de mando. Vamos a la deriva. 

Suerte.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> A que pensais que se dedican las zorras de la guardia civil metidas por cuota?
> Están todo el día delante de un PC y mirando estos foros, incluso tienen usuarios con los que postean normalmente para pasar desapercibidas, a veces para provocar.
> Todo está incluido dentro la industria de género, si os dais cuenta, solo interesa si se insulta a una mujer, todo lo demás les da igual, amenazas de muerte, suicidios, etarras, comunistas, fascistas, zoofilia, pro-putin,... Esta lleno este foro de eso, y les da igual, SOLO MACHISMO Y MÁS MACHISMO, hay 20mil millones en juego.
> 
> Al Urz creo que le puse en el ignore por algo, *no me extrañaria que fuese incluso un infiltrado, ya que su comportamiento era extraño.*



Eso mismo pense yo


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jaja si tú eres una de esas cuentas!! Ya te dije que el avatar que utilizas ( realizado con inteligencia artificial) ya fué utilizado con anterioridad con otro nick y eres del pestoe


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> yo a todos los "provocadores" nuevos los meto en el ignore



Habría que crear un subforo donde reportar a los presuntos CMs e informar de los hilos sospechosos de ser _honeypots_.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Pero si lo que tienen en lo alto la mesa lo tienen algunos chiquillos.... Sin palabras, de verdad, sin palabras...
> 
> Pero si los petardos que venden por la Navidad ya son pequeñas bombas.
> 
> ...



Hablas de zurraspillas y lo sabeh


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (4 Ene 2023)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Pero si lo que tienen en lo alto la mesa lo tienen algunos chiquillos.... Sin palabras, de verdad, sin palabras...
> 
> Pero si los petardos que venden por la Navidad ya son pequeñas bombas.
> 
> Fabricar bombas, ponen, un poquito más exagerados y revientan. Meterse en las 3.000, en el Vacie, etc, y registrar piso por piso, que vais a tener que ir con un trailer par ir echando las armas de fuego, y llevarse una buena cuadrilla de electricistas para que vayan quitando los enganches ilegales a la luz, que van a tener faena. Eso no.



HILO CERRADO.

La policía, y sucedáneos semejantes, son una verdadera VERGÜENZA, que a lo único que se dedican es a joder a los ciudadanos más honrados y trabajadores, y a los que de verdad tendrían que estar enchironando, por ejemplo los que van al congreso casi todos los días, asesinan o roban todos los días (mayoría de moros y gitanos), a eso ni los tocan, ni investigan ni nada de nada. Los alcaldes de media España, jefes de las policías locales, son CORRUPTOS que no dejan de robar a manos llenas de las arcas públicas, haciendo chanchullos de todo tipo con empresas de amigos y familia, pero nada, eh.

No sois agentes de la ley, sois lo más asqueroso y repugnante de una sociedad: mercenarios de los poderosos, dedicados a enriquecer a vuestros amos a costa de todo. Sois simplemente basura.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Seagrams dijo:


> Subnormales blanqueando a un tarado con explosivos en su casa.Igual eran para jugar al quimicefa o prospeccionar petroleo, no te jode.
> Lo de los mensajes no fue la causa de la detención.
> 
> Me parece de puta madre que hagan ese trabajo los de delitos telematicos: buscar a rambos de turno potencialmente asesinos en foros y no perseguir a la gente poe ejercer su derecho a la libertad de expresión. Que sigan buscando, que hay más rambos en este foro que coleccionan armas compradas ilegalmente y preguntan por moviles con tarjeta anónima...



Me gustaría ver esos explosivos, porque tanto podría se goma2 o cartuchos de dinamita como petardos para tirar cuando marca el Barça. En este último caso, podría tener muchos acumulados por falta de uso


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Habría que crear un subforo donde reportar a los presuntos CMs e informar de los hilos sospechosos de ser _honeypots_.



Ya hay un hilo sobre ello: Listado de maderos del foro y follapolicias en general.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (4 Ene 2023)

petete44 dijo:


>


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Ayer te cagastes con el Dowman como con el Cancerbero ?



Ayer? Que no me cago de ti si no en tí, que sabemos todas las multicuentas que utilizas, me reafirmo y ya te advertí que los actúales maderos, iban a arrestar a un ex madero actual segureta, si vas al centro comercial a agredirme, te detendrán primero tus compañeros seguretas y luego los Mossos, se te van juntando casos la ciclista lo mío y todo lo demás... Jódete te vamos a hundir


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

xicomalo dijo:


> esta es la gente que anda por los foros difiundiendo ODIO contra las MUJERES ...



y contra los subnormales como tu por apoyar a un regimen socialcomunista que no se te olvide comebolsasescrotales


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

jkaza dijo:


> Esto qué es? Una etiquetadora?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314958
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314959



eso es una maquinita del aliexpress de ganzua para abrir candados y cerraduras


----------



## Albtd43 (4 Ene 2023)

AnarcoLibertario dijo:


> @Urz dep



Ponen un puto tirachinas en el vídeo como una prueba de arma de alta letalidad.

Para esto son nuestros impuestos: Fuerzas Especiales Operativo Charo


----------



## FilibustHero (4 Ene 2023)

Cuidado a los que insultáis a Ayuso, eso es misoginia y odio contra las mujeres. Os van a detener por fascistas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (4 Ene 2023)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Cuidado a los que insultáis a Ayuso, eso es misoginia y odio contra las mujeres. Os van a detener por fascistas.



*¿A la puta AYUSO?*


----------



## Gorkako (4 Ene 2023)

Ale medio foro al trullo...


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ene 2023)

Joder, ver las pistolillas de airsoft y los tirachinas me ha matado... Menudo cachondeo. Y lo del sable tipo ninja, o el cuchillo de los klingon es un puto arma estético y artístico. Menudo ridículo de policía charo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Habría que crear un subforo donde reportar a los presuntos CMs e informar de los hilos sospechosos de ser _honeypots_.



Caquita de masón... Cagado por haber sido detenido y saberse que lo que yo decía era cierto : tus multicuentas expuestas, oye porqué cerraste el grupo de Telegram donde decías cómo agredir y hacer armas mr sadnan zr ? Dime de qué te sirvió expulsame si tengo ojos por todos los costados? No te dije miles de veces, que soy querida ovacionada y respetada en redes,por ser una persona de valores? Viste algún infiltrado en el grupo de Telegram o mi aviso aquí te cagaste y lo cerraste todo ?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Esto se está poniendo calentito, el otro día un forero aportaba pruebas sobre la creación de muchas cuentas nuevas y avalancha de CM'S
> 
> Por otro lado, hay varios hilos a modo de Honeypot que saltan a la vista.
> 
> Cuidado pues, el ministerio de la verdad está poniendo sus sucias zarpas aquí con más intensidad de lo habitual. Ojo, que estamos en año electoral.



Puedes pasar hilo?


----------



## Arghhhh (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Que dices ?
> Eeuu es la primera economía, el país más feliz y armado del mundo . Lo de las matanzas son casos aislados , como causa de muerte no entra ni en el top 100



Mas Feliz? Xdddddddd


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

TIC TAC tic TAC próxima parada: Celia la ciclista... Tú cabeza en bandeja puto calvo...


----------



## lucky starr (4 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> Y te dejas en el tintero los tres yogures caducados en su refri...



Adrmas tiene un Renault Clio diesel sin pegatina.

Bien pensado merece la muerte por eutanasia a base de vacunas.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Arghhhh dijo:


> Mas Feliz? Xdddddddd



El más feliz era Dinamarca. Hay un ranking que se puede buscar.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

@Murray's @Fargo donde pollas estáis?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Mucho forerito me parece a mi que es cm del calvo

@MAESE PELMA el maese idiota donde está?


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Quien es la Patricia?



Una forera con curvas. @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y de paso le limpias el sable (o él a ti).



No tiene sable, aunque le gustaria tenerlo, es nuestra querida @amberitita


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

La provincia de Gerona junto con la de Cadiz, encabezan el ranking de armas de fuego ilegales, decomisadas por la policia, en ambos casos se tratan de mafias, narcotrafico y yihadismo, no me extraña el revuelo creado.

PD- Hace unos años en Informe Semanal, realizaron un reportaje sobre el trafico de armas ilegales en Ripoll y entrevistaron a varios procesados por estos temas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Ene 2023)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> un saludo a la CGI



¿En la Guardia CGI también se suicidan y tienen cuernos de su pareja? (bien llevaos)


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El más feliz era Dinamarca. Hay un ranking que se puede buscar.



De hecho es un mojón que hace una agencia de la ONU, una mala combinación del Índice de Desarrollo Humano, datos de UNODC e indicadores de percepción similares a los de la Encuesta Mundial de Valores. Pura paja con unas condiciones de validez muy estrechas y que esquiva de mala manera todo el debate antropológico sobre los diversos significados de la felicidad y su "traducción" transcultural.

Por ejemplo, en el caso de Dinamarca, Suecia, Alemania...Son países evidentemente desarrollados en el sentido de condiciones materiales habilitantes de la felicidad, y que por tanto puntúan alto en escalas de "felicidad", pero tienen unas tasas de suicidio bastante importantes, y a saber en otros temas como enfermedades mentales y demás. Quiero decir, estos estudios miden un conjunto de indicadores que por separado son más o menos congruentes, pero no sé hasta qué punto miden la "felicidad· o incluso si esta es medible de un modo comparable en contextos culturales radicalmente diferentes.






Tasa de mortalidad por suicidio (por cada 100 000 habitantes) - Denmark | Data


Tasa de mortalidad por suicidio (por cada 100 000 habitantes) - Denmark from The World Bank: Data




datos.bancomundial.org


----------



## tracrium (4 Ene 2023)

Quiero creer que sólo hacen caso a estas mierdas si hay denuncia por medio.

Aunque no me sorprendería si fuese Charito queriendo hacer méritos siguiendo órdenes políticas.


----------



## Euron G. (4 Ene 2023)

Vivimos en un delirio constante y continuo..

Sale ahora una señorita en T5, que por lo visto la animaron a despelotarse en una entrevista para azafata. Tras 5 minutos, una de las tertulianas opina que es una chavala muy madura y que ella sin duda la contrataría. Medio minuto después comentan en el plató que claro, que la chavala se despelotó porque "era muy joven", "tenía mucha presión", etc. ¡Medio minuto después! ¿La chavala es madura y la contratamos, pero es inmadura y se despelota bajo la presión de unas palabras? ¿O quizá se despelotó por otras causas? (Esto no es motivo de debate en este post).

Y luego, para rematar la faena, sale la maravillosa María Claver a decir que "Es que no se debería mirar tanto el físico". ¡Pero Señora! Mire usted a su alrededor, en ese mismo plato! Mire a la presentadora que hay cuando no está la jefa, mire a las que presentan los reportajes y las infografías. ¡Son todas figurines que no pasan de la talla 38! ¿De eso no tiene usted nada que decir? Por supuesto que no, porque como los de T5 le pagan a tocateja.. Ahí mejor calladita.

Y podríamos seguir, ¡Ponen el grito en el cielo porque una compañia de KUWAIT trata a las mujeres como ganado! (La presentadora se ha mostrado indignada y ha dicho ese sustantivo varias veces). ¿Pero ustedes saben de que va el islam, señores del plató? ¿Ustedes saben ALGO?

Pero por Dios bendito, ¿Cómo podemos llegar a estos extremos de hipocresía y cinismo?


----------



## Aeneas (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Este foro potencia todo lo peor y es mas que probable que este creando o potenciando locos agresores de mujeres o de otras cosas. Es que yo ni lo dudo y como han dicho otros foreros entre ellos @Kurten es que se sabe que en otros países ciertos foros potenciaron hasta asesinatos.
> 
> Obviamente si lees mensajes (estan en muchos periódicos) de violadores como los 5 de castelldefels ves que los mensajes que se mandaban parecían sacados de aqui y es que si a barbaridades como que violar es secuestrar en la calle pero que una mujer no quiera hacer de todo una vez se va a la cama contigo, no de su consentimiento para segun que practicas o que si dice no pues no es para tanto porque en realidad quiere decir si solo que no quiere parecer puta y por tanto no es violar... Calcados y meados de los discursos llenos de thankitos de los misoginos e incels del foro que encima como la gente personalidad cero, le dan la razon aunque puedan no pensar así, potenciando como verdadero y aceptado, esa mierda de mensajes.
> 
> ...



Hola Serafina y antes Diamantina. ¿Cuándo vais a condenar las violaciones masivas de la nochevieja de Colonia?


----------



## A.Daimiel (4 Ene 2023)

a ver, que el gobierno bolivariano filoterrorista ha subido el sueldo 500 euros a los caballeros caballeros y picoletos, y peor, lo ha charificado hasta el alma, para esto. Para aplicar su censura y su doctrina única. Son basura.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (4 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ya hay un hilo sobre ello: Listado de maderos del foro y follapolicias en general.



Me acabo de enterar de la existencia del hilo.

Me alegra que por fin alguien me incluya en una lista en el foro. ¡Y además el primero!


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Este foro potencia todo lo peor y es mas que probable que este creando o potenciando locos agresores de mujeres o de otras cosas. Es que yo ni lo dudo y como han dicho otros foreros entre ellos @Kurten es que se sabe que en otros países ciertos foros potenciaron hasta asesinatos.
> 
> Obviamente si lees mensajes (estan en muchos periódicos) de violadores como los 5 de castelldefels ves que los mensajes que se mandaban parecían sacados de aqui y es que si a barbaridades como que violar es secuestrar en la calle pero que una mujer no quiera hacer de todo una vez se va a la cama contigo, no de su consentimiento para segun que practicas o que si dice no pues no es para tanto porque en realidad quiere decir si solo que no quiere parecer puta y por tanto no es violar... Calcados y meados de los discursos llenos de thankitos de los misoginos e incels del foro que encima como la gente personalidad cero, le dan la razon aunque puedan no pensar así, potenciando como verdadero y aceptado, esa mierda de mensajes.
> 
> ...



Usas el mismo razonamiento de los que dicen que los videojuegos transforman a la gente en asesinos peligrosos.


----------



## Frysby (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> También detuvieron a Andrew Tate, sin pruebas ni na, pa que, por reirse de Greta Majareta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La sociedad de la cancelación, te ponen en el disparadero, juicio y escarnio público ya por el siguiente. Nada nuevo en esta mierda mundo globalista


----------



## Lain Coubert (4 Ene 2023)

Y porque el forero no era cazador, que si no también la Juardia Siví te planta sus escopetas en la fotico de las armas. Qué despropósito todo.


----------



## tonimadrid (4 Ene 2023)

Subrnormales comedoritos yendo de luchadores-vengadores-disidentes-antisistema desde su doritocueva, y creyéndose que este foro es un reducto supersecreto donde no los lee nadie.

¡Joder, que esto es un foro abierto al público (ni siquiera tiene invitación como Forocoches) de los más visitados de España con miles de cuentas donde hasta el más gilipollas del universo puede hacerse forero!

Y no, no son agentes secretos del CNI, ni CMs de Bill Gates ni reptilianos judeomasónicos a sueldo de Soros ni demás magufadas estúpidas que os creéis. Cualquier frikazo aburrido, gilipollas o charo con tiempo libre puede crearse un perfil en 5 segundos, acceder a todos los subforos y hacer capturas de lo que le salga del nabo.

Espabilad, pedazo de alcornoques


----------



## -Galaiko (4 Ene 2023)

Las CCFFSE (Charos y funcis de sororidad del estado) ens reprimeixen. Llibertat pressos burbujos, llibertat pressos burbujos.


----------



## Lady_A (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Usas el mismo razonamiento de los que dicen que los videojuegos transforman a la gente en asesinos peligrosos.



Uso el razonamiento demostrado por estudios científicos cuando se podían hacer experimentos sociales.

La diferencia entre los videojuegos y lo que explico es que los videojuegos es un medio ideatrivo que no real y no se encuentra el mensaje larvado en la sociedad.

Para explicarlo es la extrema idealización de un videojuego y la ausencia de mensaje social subsidiario impide la permeabilizacion de los individuos, salvo que sean niños muy pequeños.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Usas el mismo razonamiento de los que dicen que los videojuegos transforman a la gente en asesinos peligrosos.



El mismo que usaron con los jugadores de rol.


----------



## cacho_perro (4 Ene 2023)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Foreros borrando mensajes en 1,2,3



BUF, SI NO SABÉIS NI HACER NI UNA CUENTA ATRÁS MUCHO MENOS BUSCAR MENSAJES Y BORRARLOS....


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

cacho_perro dijo:


> BUF, SI NO SABÉIS NI HACER NI UNA CUENTA ATRÁS MUCHO MENOS BUSCAR MENSAJES Y BORRARLOS....



Jijijijij...


----------



## Lady_A (4 Ene 2023)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> El mismo que usaron con los jugadores de rol.



Repito Ramón que es algo demostrado con estudios científicos, cuando se podían hacer. Y cito porque los medios audiovisuales y segun el tipo se excluyen. Los juegos de rol no tendría sentido ni incluirlos.

Y para no repetir, el mensaje me autocito y lo lees.

Pero es tan facil de entender como que anteriormente la pedrastria era aceptada e incluso ahora en determinadas sociedades es aceptada con mayor y menor medida porque es un contrato social.



Lady_A dijo:


> Uso el razonamiento demostrado por estudios científicos cuando se podían hacer experimentos sociales.
> 
> La diferencia entre los videojuegos y lo que explico es que los videojuegos es un medio ideatrivo que no real y no se encuentra el mensaje larvado en la sociedad.
> 
> Para explicarlo es la extrema idealización de un videojuego y la ausencia de mensaje social subsidiario impide la permeabilizacion de los individuos, salvo que sean niños muy pequeños.



Aqui lo explico. La diferencia esta en la idealizacion, representación y el mensaje larvario social.

Todo el mundo sabe que la violencia no esta bien y no hay ruptura de contrato sobre ello, pero con el sexo es otra cosa


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Repito *Ramón* que es algo demostrado con estudios científicos, cuando se podían hacer. Y cito porque los medios audiovisuales y segun el tipo se excluyen. Los juegos de rol no tendría sentido ni incluirlos.
> 
> Y para no repetir, el mensaje me autocito y lo lees.
> 
> ...



Pasa el estudio científico. Quiero echarle un vistazo.

Edito: ¿Quién es Ramón?.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Escuchame bien Gordo tarado , me vais a comer la polla la de la bici , su abogado , el jeymi , los que han pagado por el onlyfans y tu puta madre



te llego la denuncia de mi paisana la bicicletera de pompis gordo?


----------



## Abort&cospelo (4 Ene 2023)

Hay que justificar el sueldo de funcivago.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

DarkNight dijo:


> En la foto veo 2 Charos de polis. Y le acusan de machismo y misoginia. Policía Feminista Politica



subersivo calienta que sales , seguro que te tienen vigilado con tanto progre en vascongadas


----------



## zirick (4 Ene 2023)

Creo que voy a usar VPN con otra cuenta nueva cada vez que quiera criticar activamente al gobierno social-comunista.

No.


----------



## McNulty (4 Ene 2023)

Hay cada personaje en este foro que es para flipar. Eso es lo que lo hace especial por otra parte.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando me banearon por colgar una experiencia gay en el principal, y no en la guardería, (menudo pecado), mientras un loco llamado "Archibald", va por allí abriendo hilos diciendo que hay que "matar" a personas de ciertas etnias, ciertas ideologías, cada día, y no se le toca ni un pelo.
> 
> 
> Si cierran esta mierda de foro algún día, no me sorprendería.



A mi tambien me baneo calopez 24 horas por colgar un hilo de troleo en el principal , deja de llorar como una maricona joder


----------



## Little Big Gili (4 Ene 2023)

Caché


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

Little Big Gili dijo:


> Caché
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315716


----------



## Kenpos (4 Ene 2023)

Me encanta postear con la sensación de unos ojos en el cogote, que supongo que también es la intención. Saludos a delitos telemáticos, tonto el que lo lea y compráos una vida. ¿Lo de coger a los malos de verdad para cuándo?


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ene 2023)

Little Big Gili dijo:


> Caché
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315716



Del ISIS por lo menos


----------



## Little Big Gili (4 Ene 2023)

Caché









> Escribo esto tras quedar en libertad provisional a la espera de juicio, no es una coña ni una historieta propias del foro, digo esto con total sinceridad.
> Ayer unos fuertes ruidos me despertaron, había gente agresiva y gritando en mi casa, pensé que habían entrado a darme una paliza o a robar. Mi primer impulso fue coger una marcadora de paintball con aspecto de pistola de la mesita, parece una pistola, hace mucho ruido y "pica", aunque es solo disuasoria e incapaz (menos de 24julios) de hacer más que un moratón, con suerte asustarás a un ladrón y lo pondrás a la fuga, para eso es.
> 
> Grité quién era y respondieron "Guardia Civil", lo habían gritado antes pero medio dormido no entendí nada. La dejé inmediatamente a apenas 2 segundos de encontrarnos de frente, si no lo hubiese hecho, posiblemente me habrían disparado con subfusiles de verdad y ahora estaría muerto.
> ...


----------



## SexyVIcky (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> hombre *detenido en Ripoll* por difundir a través de foros de internet instrucciones y métodos de *fabricación de armas y explosivos caseros* también publicó *mensajes misóginos*. En el foro *Burbuja.info,* que él mismo define como “de carácter humorístico” en un escrito enviado a *Crónica Global* *tras quedar en libertad*, el investigado escribió varios mensajes en el hilo _Me acaba de llamar mi exnovia, hace 10 años que no sé nada de ella_.



Entonces se entiende que aquí no ha pasado nada y no le cae ni multa ni nada,no?
A ver si esto sale en la tele y lo “desarrollan”.Si no dicen nada,es que esto ha sido la operación Cagada en lugar de Napalm.


----------



## ArielSka (4 Ene 2023)

Buena publicidad para este señor foro


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> A mi tambien me baneo calopez 24 horas por colgar un hilo de troleo en el principal , deja de llorar como una maricona joder



A mí me baneó una semana por llamar borracha a una forera.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me encanta postear con la sensación de unos ojos en el cogote, que supongo que también es la intención. Saludos a delitos telemáticos, tonto el que lo lea y compráos una vida. *¿Lo de coger a los malos de verdad para cuándo?*



Eso no, que no hay que ser rasista. Y además todo el mundo sabe que la mayor amenaza para la sociedad son los malvados hombres-blancos heterosexuales. Hasta yo que solo tengo una escoba para defenderme estoy catalogado como amenaza extrema según los valores NWO.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ene 2023)

ArielSka dijo:


> Buena publicidad para este señor foro



No hay publicidac mala.


----------



## spamrakuen (4 Ene 2023)

Saluditos a los de la benemerita


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

Cada vez nos vamos pareciendo un poco más a China, se empieza controlando todo lo que escribes y van modelando a la gente a su manera.


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Ene 2023)

Olvidan añadir que tiene un coche de alta cilindrada +2000cc


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Little Big Gili dijo:


> Caché
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315716



Lo que yo he contado y trabajó para las cloacas tiene información de ciertos políticos y asesino a sueldo, le tenían ganas y ajuste de cuentas,lleva años escondiéndose de sus ex jefes.. ahí lo tenéis para que luego venga rebuznando con sus multicuentas a tirar por tierra la verdad que es lo que siempre digo. Sus multicuentas: fniktfall (donde dice ser Mosso) gonzalor donde alega ser masón, el tuerto bowman donde chuleta ser segureta y de vagox (se sabe que es de PESTOE ) , quique camoiras donde se vanagloria de ser un vago, masia donde se pabonea de ser un empresaurio, osona - catalan60 donde se recrea de ser un sibarita del café y las motos ... El mismo subnormal pillado . Está detención han aprovechado el tirón de lo que hace en foros redes y grupos de Telegram,para detenerlo pero el objetivo y finalidad es por ajuste de cuentas, es lo que tiene haber trabajado para las cloacas del estado narco español.


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Olvidan añadir que tiene un coche de alta cilindrada +2000cc



Y que tenía el Mein Kampf en la mesita de noche.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A mí me baneó una semana por llamar borracha a una forera.



Estás un poco gordo fofo no crees, vaco burro ? Y me tildas a mi de morsa, estando fuerte y con curvas.. va cuesco downman sigue llorando.. la calva coincide.. Que tu dedo te sirva nunca mejor dicho para metértelo por el culo dado ...


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

Kenpos dijo:


> Me encanta postear con la sensación de unos ojos en el cogote, que supongo que también es la intención. Saludos a delitos telemáticos, tonto el que lo lea y compráos una vida. ¿Lo de coger a los malos de verdad para cuándo?



Esto es todo para controlar, pronto crearán una ley que todo usuario de red social tenga que tener una clave como un certificado que verifique al usuario. Todo lo que escribas que no sea políticamente correcto se dirigirá una patrulla a tu casa y te denunciará.


----------



## INE (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Operacion Camiseta de Kevlar, Bilbo, Febrero 2023*



No sin mi casco ni mi linterna de 1000000 de lúmenes para deslumbrar aviones.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Son gilipollas la Benemérita, un terrorista no iba a publicar en un foro su arsenal. Además entran a su casa tirando la puerta abajo como si fuera un delincuente peligroso por haber posteado unos mensajes misóginos en un foro.
> En qué piensan los juzgados y policía?
> A esto se dedican!



Hay más... Siempre hay más, ya lo he explicado ajuste de cuentas, porque tiene información chunga muy chunga de política y políticos, para los que trabajó, y mandaron que asesinase a alguien .. ejecutó el trabajo y se vé que habló con alguien y ese alguien lo hizo llegar a los altos mandos de los perros del sistema.. y todo ello explicado por el mismo.. y lo reafirmo porque además de a mí lo contó a otros..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esto es todo para controlar, pronto crearán una ley que todo usuario de red social tenga que tener una clave como un certificado que verifique al usuario. Todo lo que escribas que no sea políticamente correcto se dirigirá una patrulla a tu casa y te denunciará.



Pues se dice lo mismo pero con otras palabras y que detengan a su puta madre..


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Entonces se entiende que aquí no ha pasado nada y no le cae ni multa ni nada,no?
> A ver si esto sale en la tele y lo “desarrollan”.Si no dicen nada,es que esto ha sido la operación Cagada en lugar de Napalm.



*"Tengo asperger y aqui no ha pasado nada", "solo soy una chica, jijiji ", "estaba haciendo una investigacion"*

PD- Parece que los medios de desinformacion no estan por la labor.


----------



## Invekt (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Esto es todo para controlar, pronto crearán una ley que todo usuario de red social tenga que tener una clave como un certificado que verifique al usuario. Todo lo que escribas que no sea políticamente correcto se dirigirá una patrulla a tu casa y te denunciará.



u arr deskibing Australia autoridies in de taim fod bixo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Y porque el forero no era cazador, que si no también la Juardia Siví te planta sus escopetas en la fotico de las armas. Qué despropósito todo.



Cómo que no es cazador ? Subió videos y material explicito de asesinatos a animales jabalíes etc con su cuenta de senpuntos, después de varios reportes míos y de otros usuarios, le cambió el nombre a Niño dios y la aparcó para seguir utilizando las más conocidas, por ejemplo policía Pérez..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *"Tengo asperger y aqui no ha pasado nada", "solo soy una chica, jijiji ", "estaba haciendo una investigacion"*
> 
> PD- Parece que los medios de desinformacion no estan por la labor.



Ahora se declarará mujer trans intergénero no binarie, para salvarse de la multa , qué crees !? Y pensar que ese amorfo me quería violar. Puto asco sólo hay que verlo .


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No pillo los chistes. Es que no suelo ver mierdiliculas de ñarigudos para convertir a los tontos en sungnormales



claro, porque ver etapas de la vuelta ciclista equivale a 10 creditos en harvard por etapa

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL menosmola tragacaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Nakatone (4 Ene 2023)

La foto que ilustra el post... Todo eso se compra en aliecpres o cualquier tienda que hada droipchiping paco de meirda como por ejemplo tiendas de airsoft.

Vaya país pacodemierda, así nos va.









4.75€ |EDC multi función clip de cintura supervivencia al aire libre autodefensa abridor de botellas spur llave hexagonal herramienta táctica|Herramientas de exterior| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com













9.31€ 48% de DESCUENTO|Kit de herramientas de reparación de pistola de abridor de puerta de tope de cerradura fuerte, llave de acero inoxidable, selecciones, herramientas de cerrajero de alta calidad| | - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com













2.1€ 73% de DESCUENTO|Cuchillo de bolsillo plegable para supervivencia al aire libre, cuchillo táctico para acampar, senderismo, caza, herramientas EDC de autodefensa, 7,87 ''/5,91''|Cuchillos| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

He encontrado una foto de cierto segureta de Splau que coincide con la morfología y calva de mi acosador que es el susodicho downman zr urz . Os la pongo ?


----------



## jolu (4 Ene 2023)

Hay mucha Char0 verdona que entra en este foro para ver los hilos de Vlad.
El romanticismo no tiene limites y el ver a tu perro con unos calcetines es tremendamente erótico.


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Y que tenía UN EJEMPLAR Del Mein Kampf en la mesita de noche.



Corregido


----------



## MarioBroh (4 Ene 2023)

A DISFRUTAR DE LO CHARIFICADO


----------



## Progretón (4 Ene 2023)

Va tochazo de los gordos; avisados están.

Da todo mucho _ascopena_.

Para mí la Guardia Civil empezó a perder crédito con motivo del caso de Dolores Vázquez. Estuvo esta señora en prisión por un asesinato en el que no tuvo ni arte ni parte. A pesar de que finalmente quedó claro que era inocente, terminó con su vida arruinada. Actualmente Dolores Vázquez malvive con una pensión de mierda que asciende a la astronómica cantidad 400 EUR; hay mucho inmigrante y paguitero que a lo largo de toda su vida habrá trabajado menos que esta señora en un año y que, no obstante, cobra más.

Uno tiene la impresión de que en este caso se repiten ciertos patrones vistos en el caso de Dolores Vázquez.

Lameojetes los hay en todos los sitios, también en la Guardia Civil. Intuyo que alguno de estos seres habrá visto la oportunidad de hacer méritos ante un superior, uno de esos puestos a dedo: tanto el lamedor de ojetes como el dueño del ojete lamido saben que pueden estirar en los tribunales un caso cogido con alfileres sin que ello tenga consecuencias para ellos; lo mismo que ocurrió con Dolores Vázquez.

Otro patrón que se repite es el uso de los medios de comunicación para humillar y destruír la reputación del acusado. El caso puede acabar o no con una pena judicial, en todo caso sí habrá pena de telediario y de banquillo. A base de filtraciones interesadas - según qué casos el secreto de sumario tiene más agujeros que un queso de Gruyère o ninguno - los medios de comunicación presentaron a Dolores Vázquez como un monstruo, destrozando su reputación para siempre. Cuando el tribunal popular tuvo que ponerse deliberar el terreno estaba más que abonado, y no de pruebas concluyentes.

En el caso del detenido en Ripoll, _El Español_, el último excremento de Mierda Jota Ramírez, se presta a ese juego. Lo que ha sido un aviso recibido en el periódico para que que desde la redacción se envíe a un plumilla a cubrir el caso nos lo presentará el director de este panfleto como otra de sus muestras de "_periodismo de investigación_": venga, con un par.

Me tomo la licencia de hacer un paréntesis a propósito de este deleznable ser, Pedro Ojete Ramírez. En su juventud el escándalo Watergate debió cortocircuitar el cerebro de este sujeto, momento a partir del cual el propósito de su vida pasó a ser el emular en España a sus héroes juntaletras _yankees_, a saber: desde su atalaya periodística derribar gobiernos a base de exclusivas que desvelan escándalos y de columnas de opinión y editoriales, todos ellos inflados de indignación, pretendidamente sesudos y con profusión de palabras como "_democracia_" e "_instituciones_".

En su búsqueda de fama, esto es, de dar satisfacción a su ego, tuvo Pedrete la deslealtad de utilizar el caso GAL para sus propósitos. ¡Qué mal hacía el gobierno en dar muerte a los terroristas de la ETA que se escondían en el sur de Francia!

Si nos atenemos al manual, correcto. En la vida real el manual no siempre tiene todas la soluciones y es un hecho que los gobiernos de no pocas naciones occidentales con marchamo de "_respetables democracias_" han hecho lo mismo.

Ejemplos hay. En la República Federal Alemana algún terrorrista de la Baader-Meinhof conseguió suicidarse disparándose con un pistola en la cabeza, a pesar de que estaba encerrado en una celda de una prisión de alta seguridad; o en el Ulster, donde la policía y el ejército del Reino Unido no siempre jugaron de acuerdo a lo que dice el manual en su persecución de los terroristas del IRA.

Ejemplos de los que está al tanto nuestro amiguete, visitador de la casa de Exuperancia Rapú, pero que le importan un comino: su ego era más importante que ese legítimo interés del estado español.

Fin del paréntesis.

En la Guardia Civil, en fin, que se lo hagan mirar: nosotros, el pueblo español, no somos mala gente. No obstante, a mí todos los años me hacen decenas de controles de alcoholemia, que siempre arrojan que no he probado ni gota de alcohol. En cambio, al _tano_ que circula por las mismas carreteras con su _fragoneta_ sin seguro ni ITV no se le molesta; no soy el único que se queja de ello.

La mala gente es el gobierno de turno, que les paga mal, que les equipa con armas de fuego de dudosa calidad o que abandona a su suerte a quienes defienden nuestras fronteras en Ceuta y Melilla.

Que se pregunten, en fin, si compensa ser los perros de los politicastros de turno.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Ahora se declarará mujer trans intergénero no binarie, para salvarse de la multa , qué crees !? Y pensar que ese amorfo me quería violar. Puto asco sólo hay que verlo .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315772
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315773
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315774
> ...



Por lo que escribio en su postrer mensaje, la denuncia fue en un juzgado del Pais Vasco, lo que no sabemos es si fue denunciado por un forero/a.

PD- Parece ser que la Guardia Civil, no ha actuado de oficio.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

LostSouls dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado la Guardia Civila, ánimo guapos, a ver qué hazaña preparáis para la próxima noticia, los GAR entrando en el datacenter de calopez a las 3 de la madrugada por mensajes que ponen en peligro nuestra democracia.
> Idos a la mierda con vuestros jefes sociatas e indepres, para el próximo referéndum iré yo tb a tirar fairy al suelo... ah no que os dejarán en el cuartel mientras vuestros jefes se follarán la sacrosanta constitución jejejej.
> Venga, a seguir "defendiendo" España.




el otro dia los rumanos pillaron a andrew tate "por una caja de picsa", asin que los de verde se vieron obligados a superarlo con algo similarmente demigrante. Si los otros pueden encarcelar a semejante carapolla y salir en todos los medios, los nuestros no van a ser menos

o sea, la motivacion es la de siempre en HEZpaña:

la NVIDIA de toda la vida de dios


----------



## lagartiniano (4 Ene 2023)

Que asco de policía joder, no tendrán criminales a los que perseguir para entrar a un puto floro a buscar víctimas.

Institución de puro asco, ACAB, tú también, pringao de telemáticos, seguro que estas leyendo y buscando brujas que cazar, PUTA.

Me cae bien urz, dice algunas burradas como casi todos por aquí, pero lo he visto en acaloradas discusiones mucho más cabal y civilizado que la media, me imagino que estará baneado o habrá borrado el mismo el hilo.

En este mismo foro he visto usuarios con mensajes infinitamente más misóginos e incluso psicopaticos que los ilustrados en la noticia, así que entiendo que alguien ha debido denunciarle cobardemente, de lo cual extraigo que cualquiera podría ser la próxima víctima de la gestapo toril.

Veis como la policía SI QUE MUEVE SU PUTO CULO cuando es para joder? @Knightfall


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

lo que tienen que hacer si no quieren que haya foreroCs escribiendo locuras es simple
200 pavos a todo el que se pille una grafica
yo me montaba el pc ipso facto y desaparecia de aqui para hundirme suavemente en un mar de deliciosa y reconfortante ludopatia, calido como una matriz y esponjoso como una tienda de colcholes pikolin

pero cargarse el pc gayming tiene consecuencias
muchos estamos aqui con un mono del tamaño de king kong, y luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Les deseo a todos los caballero-caballero que gocen de los frutos de la alianza de civilizaciones que cada día se incrementan más y más....


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Frysby dijo:


> La sociedad de la cancelación, te ponen en el disparadero, juicio y escarnio público ya por el siguiente. Nada nuevo en esta mierda mundo globalista



Mundo globalista, que usa las tácticas propias del mundo socialista, bebiendo mucho del maoísta.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Mucho forerito me parece a mi que es cm del calvo
> 
> @MAESE PELMA el maese idiota donde está?



aquí, ¿dónde voy a estar? si llevo ya cuatro mensajes en este hilo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Exmortis dijo:


> Cierto. Hay algunos que desde detrás de un ordenador van de superguerreros disidentes antisistemas, hablando con mucha facilidad de cunetear y exterminar a quienes no piensan como ellos, amenazando, pidiendo guerras civiles y diciendo toda clase de barbaridades. Eso sí, cuando les toca sentarse unos minutos delante de una jueza charo, esa valentía guerrera se les va por la pata abajo (ni siquiera hace falta eso que dices de la guantá).




Hombre, siendo una dictadura normal.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (4 Ene 2023)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> te llego la denuncia de mi paisana la bicicletera de pompis gordo?



No cariño , de momento nada


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Esto se está poniendo calentito, el otro día un forero aportaba pruebas sobre la creación de muchas cuentas nuevas y avalancha de CM'S
> 
> Por otro lado, hay varios hilos a modo de Honeypot que saltan a la vista.
> 
> Cuidado pues, el ministerio de la verdad está poniendo sus sucias zarpas aquí con más intensidad de lo habitual. Ojo, que estamos en año electoral.



"they glow in the dark, and you can hit them with your car"
ya lo decia terry davis

tenemos cantidaC de glowies en el foro desde el coronavirus, probablemente antes, pero en masa desde la plandemia
todos ellos brillan en la oscuridad y nunca han escrito su propio compilador because they have niggerlicious brains

hay veces que hasta se acusan entre ellos en plan


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por lo que escribio en su postrer mensaje, la denuncia fue en un juzgado del Pais Vasco, lo que no sabemos es si fue denunciado por un forero/a.
> 
> PD- Parece ser que la Guardia Civil, no ha actuado de oficio.



Ya he explicado que esto es por temas políticos que ha trabajado para las cloacas. Mi denuncia ha sido aquí exponiendo sus nicks y su acoso cibernético, si pasa a nivel personal si que lo haré en juzgados. Conozco alguien de país Vasco que sé que trabaja para las cloacas y es forero y tuvo encontronazos con el susodicho, que no es otro que el cuesco downman, de hecho tengo las capturas donde con ambas cuentas empezó a decir cosas muy fuertes, para ver si hay moderación en el foro, que dicho de paso él es un integrante del mismo, de ahí los borrados de mis averiguaciones y verdades que tanto le molestan , y el baneo de usuarios que son amigos míos que han tenido encontronazos con él - ellos. a la vez una cuenta y otra urz el cuesco downman. Y hasta aquí cuento


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Ene 2023)

Muchos curraris y veis burbuja al mismo tiempo, cabrones. ¿No es lo mismo que lo que hace la Guardia Charil?

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Exmortis dijo:


> Cierto. Hay algunos que desde detrás de un ordenador van de superguerreros disidentes antisistemas, hablando con mucha facilidad de cunetear y exterminar a quienes no piensan como ellos,* amenazando, pidiendo guerras civiles y diciendo toda clase de barbaridades.* Eso sí, cuando les toca sentarse unos minutos delante de una jueza charo, esa valentía guerrera se les va por la pata abajo (ni siquiera hace falta eso que dices de la guantá).



No proyectes, otanero, no proyectes.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

MarioBroh dijo:


> A DISFRUTAR DE LO CHARIFICADO



Las Charos son la Peste, todo lo que tocan lo pudren, si quieres destruir algo, no lo ataques frontalmente, simplemente ve metiendo Charos.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Toca subir hilo:






El relato del bando forero.


Nos han declarado la Guerra, sobretodo la Guerra Mediática desde los Mass Mierda digamos "tradicionales", Prensa, Radio y Televisión. Obviamente, estamos en Guerra, quieren acabar con nosotros y tenemos que defendernos. Y para eso es importante la imágen que damos, como nos percibe la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arghhhh (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo no entro en esos hilos, de enfermos psicópatas, sádicos y necrófilos que enseñan cadáveres, y se hacen fanáticos de causas ajenas, por que no tienen ningún aliciente en sus tristes vidas.
> 
> A esos los tendrían que enviar a la guerra, como condena, ya que tanto les gusta eso, y hablar de ello, y son tan "ejpertoh"... que es muy fácil hacerse el valiente detrás del teclado, en casita a 4000km de la guerra.



6000


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

El Shemale @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ensuciando hilos con sus trolas y sus CSI inventados, otro año tragandonos sus mierdas para que la cuenta de resultados del calvo @calopez sea positiva.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Lady_A dijo:


> Uso el razonamiento demostrado por estudios científicos cuando se podían hacer experimentos sociales.
> 
> La diferencia entre los videojuegos y lo que explico es que los videojuegos es un medio ideatrivo que no real y no se encuentra el mensaje larvado en la sociedad.
> 
> Para explicarlo es la extrema idealización de un videojuego y la ausencia de mensaje social subsidiario impide la permeabilizacion de los individuos, salvo que sean niños muy pequeños.



Que pasa fea, te manda la jefa del Chiringuito a hacer control de daños?

Fuiste tu la que denunció al compañero conforero, fea?


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Ene 2023)

El pichín<3 dijo:


> Vamos que estamos todos los foreros controlados por la policía ni cotiza



Le detienen por jugar con armas de balines?

En serio? 

Esta noticia sería del mundo today estadunidense


----------



## 917 (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Y eso no es un uso responsable?
> Bromas aparte , eres subnormal, te falta información.



Oye, subnormal tu padre.
No creo consiento insultos, así que al ignore.


----------



## Knightfall (4 Ene 2023)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Que asco de policía joder, no tendrán criminales a los que perseguir para entrar a un puto floro a buscar víctimas.
> 
> Institución de puro asco, ACAB, tú también, pringao de telemáticos, seguro que estas leyendo y buscando brujas que cazar, PUTA.
> 
> ...



Todavía no se sabe ni de que le acusan exactamente y lo que se ha encontrado y ya dices que están jodiendo a un ciudadano "ejemplar". No hace falta que disimules que eres un ACAB resentido por una multa por mear en la calle


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

Modificar armas y venderlas esta muy perseguido en el Codigo Penal español, el juez o jueza decidira cuantos años le caen al conforero, se guiara por los informes periciales, recordemos que un juez no tiene porque ser cazador o tirador deportivo, ni aficionado a nada, solo tiene que aplicar la ley vigente.

PD- En prision hay magnificos psicologos que pueden tratar el autismo y las manias persecutorias.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Modificar armas y venderlas esta muy perseguido en el Codigo Penal español, el juez o jueza decidira cuantos años le caen al conforero, se guiara por los informes periciales, recordemos que un juez no tiene porque ser cazador o tirador deportivo, ni aficionado a nada, solo tiene que aplicar la ley vigente.
> 
> PD- En prision hay magnificos psicologos que pueden tratar el autismo y las manias persecutorias.



Jjajjajaj a ver si le curan la obsesión que tiene por mí. Ahí lo tengo abriendo privados desde su cuenta de quique camoiras y llorando desde la de el cuesco downman.. y lo bueno es que quien lo ha denunciado en juzgados ha sido otra forera que es forero. Jjjjaaaajjj esto es un lío de tres pares, pero mira por donde se ha hecho justicia, estarán hasta los huevos de su acoso a mi persona, que no iban a por el por su terrorismo contra mí pero oye que se joda, por todo el daño gratuito que lleva haciendo AÑOS por las redes y foros.. downman downman no será porque no te avisé y hay pruebas de ello . La próxima te petan el culo cómo tanto te gusta


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Le detienen por jugar con armas de balines?
> 
> En serio?
> 
> Esta noticia sería del mundo today estadunidense



Entre otras cosas.. acoso misoginia terrorismo cibernético, amenazas personales de violación y asesinato a mi persona, ajuste de cuentas por tener información delicada de políticos, para los que trabajó cómo matón guarda espaldas y asesino y más cositas.. estuvo en un grupo de disidencia controlada y lo controlaron a él. Si es que es subnormal profundo aquí tienes parte de "su belleza" es asturiano..


----------



## angrymorty (4 Ene 2023)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En mentes maniqueas y magufas sí.



En casi todas las mentes, eh. Obviamente no se lleva bien que “tu padre” trabajase en cualquier oficio no cualificado los años que quiso, protegido frente al despido y se pre jubilara a los 62 y que tenga mejor pensión que tú salario y casa pagada y puede que renta por alquiler. Y que tú no tengas ni ingresos fijos, le alquiles la casa, etc. bueno, tú mismo criticas mucho ese asunto, ya sabes de qué hablo. 

Cuando me refiero a padres vs hijos, quiero decir conflictos intergeneracionales.

Yo no conozco a todos los viejos de este país, pero dentro mía hay un burbujo que se siente timado e indefenso frente a la clientela política jubileta. Encima es un país de viejales, aglutinan la mayor población, el mayor capital y por tanto el mayor poder. Es inevitable odiarlos como grupo opresor de la juventud aunque sea un poco. Y este resquemor interno lo explotan no para cambiar las cosas, qué va, justo al revés: para capitalizarlo en votos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Jajajaaj cómo llora el desgraciado .. si quiero te hago pupa Splau Securitas omdbus.. ssshhhh calladito estás mejor..


----------



## lagartiniano (4 Ene 2023)

Knightfall dijo:


> Todavía no se sabe ni de que le acusan exactamente y lo que se ha encontrado y ya dices que están jodiendo a un ciudadano "ejemplar". No hace falta que disimules que eres un ACAB resentido por una multa por mear en la calle



No estoy resentido por una multa, estoy resentido de ver como los cuerpos policiales son FUERTES CON EL DEBIL Y DEBILES CON EL FUERTE, algo que no puedes rebatir dado las múltiples pruebas al respecto que afianzan dicha opinión sobre pilares de oricalco, y estoy profundamente asqueado como ya he dicho muchas veces de que PROTEGEN AL CRIMINAL Y CRIMINALIZAN LA AUTODEFENSA.

Y lo de "ciudadano ejemplar" se ha caído de tu ojete dado de si pues no he escrito nada similar, seguro que cuando rellenas un informe policial (o cuando denuncias a tu vecino como policía de balcón) también lo adornas con mentiras e invenciones, costumbre bastante extendida entre los lacayos armados del estado.

Pero si hay algo más oligofrenico que tratar de tergiversar lo que ha dicho una persona, es hacerlo cuando está por escrito

PERRO, SIERVO, ESCLAVO, LACAYO, ESBIRRO.

Si son goku existiera estaria profundamente avergonzado de prestarte su imagen, aunque seguro que te gusta por fantasía de poder y porque le intuyes un buen rabaco, tu en su lugar, habrías obedecido al príncipe vegeta para volverte su lacayo y ayudarle a conquistar la tierra, y la serie habría terminado con tu lengua entre las nalgas de freezer, el dictador del gran estado multiestelar, mientras acatas sus leyes con servidumbre


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Ene 2023)

En resumen y si no me enterado mal, Charos inventándose delitos (que mejor que una charo para eso), GC y periódicos subvencionados con dinero publico, saltándose la ley de proteccion de datos y exagerando-mintiendo, y friqui florero con cuchillamen "to guapo" en casa modificando pistolitas de air soft,y grabandolo,

no se se si quiera si modificar pistolitas de airsoft llegara a ser una falta administrativa o si es algo mas, pero tengo claro que si las FFCCSE no quieren que la gente compre "armas mierdosas", rollo catanas chinosas y plasticosas, y "cuchilleria Fashion",estaría bien que hiciesen, su jodido trabajo de vez en cuando, para que la gente no llegue a la acertada conclusión de que solo ella misma se va a proteger, 

los videos de las FFCCSE haciendo el ridículo por un lado , y prevaricando por el otro, se suceden el el foro uno detrás de otro, es un goteo como si una serie de terror netflix se tratase, mucho me temo que por los barrios moronegrizados de españa, la gente se tendrá que comprar mierdi armas, 

por otro lado, la vida es un pendulo, cuanto mas a un lado se mueva mas fuerte vuelve hacia el lado contrario, quien piense que por estar al paraguas del estado , se puede mear en la ley, mas tarde o temprano se va a dar cuenta de su error.,


----------



## Rigreor (4 Ene 2023)

¿Las armas peligrosas esas dónde están? Porque lo de la foto es de risa.

De lo de los comentarios misóginos ni hace falta decir nada. Si eso es todo lo que tienen, están tirando dinero público en acosar a mindundis que no han hecho nada. Lo de perseguir la delincuencia de verdad para otro día, si eso.


----------



## GongorayArgote (4 Ene 2023)

La tenencia ilícita de armas es delito


----------



## Knightfall (4 Ene 2023)

lagartiniano dijo:


> No estoy resentido por una multa, estoy resentido de ver como los cuerpos policiales son FUERTES CON EL DEBIL Y DEBILES CON EL FUERTE, algo que no puedes rebatir dado las múltiples pruebas al respecto que afianzan dicha opinión sobre pilares de oricalco, y estoy profundamente asqueado como ya he dicho muchas veces de que PROTEGEN AL CRIMINAL Y CRIMINALIZAN LA AUTODEFENSA.
> 
> Y lo de "ciudadano ejemplar" se ha caído de tu ojete dado de si pues no he escrito nada similar, seguro que cuando rellenas un informe policial (o cuando denuncias a tu vecino como policía de balcón) también lo adornas con mentiras e invenciones, costumbre bastante extendida entre los lacayos armados del estado.
> 
> ...



FUERTES CON EL DEBIL Y DEBILES CON EL FUERTE dice el ignorante. No eres consciente de los hijos de la gran puta que se mantienen a raya día a día, hay muchas cosas que tu no ves y por ello dices que no existen pero da igual que se hagan informes estadísticos y tengas la información al abasto por google, siempre diréis que no, que soy un pobrecito oprimido y los moros macheteros son inmortales y nunca les toca comer barrotes.

Da igual lo que te diga, odias a un colectivo que si no fuera por el no tendrías ni coche, ni casa ni siquiera donde caerte muerto. Un colectivo que si no fuera por el te saquearían el piso/casa y violarían a toda tu familia sin consecuencias porque tu como hezpañolito medio no tendrías ni los cojones ni la capacidad ni el número suficiente de armas y compañeros para defenderte a ti mismo ni a terceros.

Como eres puro odio y resentimiento no tienes ni el valor ni la dignidad de preguntarle a un policía cuantos malos ha detenido durante su carrera ni a las personas que ha salvado.

Seguid odiando seguid, la realidad es que en la calle la mayoría de la gente no odia a la policía y solo la odian los que no les interesa que esté, drogadictos, borrachos, ladrones, delincuentes, resentidos por multas ... Como sois unos hipócritas cobardes y ratas en cuanto os pase la mas mínima vais a llamar al 112 sin ni siquiera sentir vergüenza a pedir ayuda llorando como niñas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Knightfall dijo:


> FUERTES CON EL DEBIL Y DEBILES CON EL FUERTE dice el ignorante. No eres consciente de los hijos de la gran puta que se mantienen a raya día a día, hay muchas cosas que tu no ves y por ello dices que no existen pero da igual que se hagan informes estadísticos y tengas la información al abasto por google, siempre diréis que no, que soy un pobrecito oprimido y los moros macheteros son inmortales y nunca les toca comer barrotes.
> 
> Da igual lo que te diga, odias a un colectivo que si no fuera por el no tendrías ni coche, ni casa ni siquiera donde caerte muerto. Un colectivo que si no fuera por el te saquearían el piso/casa y violarían a toda tu familia sin consecuencias porque tu como hezpañolito medio no tendrías ni los cojones ni la capacidad ni el número suficiente de armas y compañeros para defenderte a ti mismo ni a terceros.
> 
> ...



Hueles a caca, pistolo


----------



## Knightfall (4 Ene 2023)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hueles a caca, pistolo



Y tu a porro y a doritos


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Ene 2023)

GongorayArgote dijo:


> La tenencia ilícita de armas es delito



¿Que armas?, ahi solo veo pistolitas legales de airsoft, la tipica catana de decoración que te puedes comprar en Amazon o en el hiperchino de tu barrio , y un montón de cuchillitos Fashion de un coleccionista con muy mal gusto.

lo típico que tiene cualquier friqui, en los 80 le hubiese añadido unos Nunchakus, y sus estrellitas Ninja, eso lo tenia mas de un friki del barrio en esas épocas, con la importante diferencia de que en aquella época no servían para proteccion , por que no había nada de lo que protegerse.

tengo yo un cuchillo jamonero que seguro que corta mas que toda esa puta mierda.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (4 Ene 2023)

Aveces la Administración se comporta como los publicistas de las grandes cadenas de televisión.

Nos venden operaciones hiper-mega-turbo importantes que lo único que buscan son titulares.

Del 'mayor golpe al tráfico' de armas a tener que devolver las 11.000 piezas incautadas al considerarlo "coleccionismo"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> ¿Que armas?, ahi solo veo pistolitas legales de airsoft, la tipica catana de decoración que te puedes comprar en Amazon o en el hiperchino de tu barrio , y un montón de cuchillitos Fashion de un coleccionista con muy mal gusto.
> 
> lo típico que tiene cualquier friqui, en los 80 le hubiese añadido unos Nunchakus, y sus estrellitas Ninja, eso lo tenia mas de un friki del barrio en esas épocas, con la importante diferencia de que en aquella época no servían para proteccion , por que no había nada de lo que protegerse.
> 
> tengo yo un cuchillo jamonero que seguro que corta mas que toda esa puta mierda.



ésos cuchillos matan por longitud y circunferencia son típicos de ciertos colectivos en etnianos y sudacas moronegros..


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> ésos cuchillos matan por longitud y circunferencia son típicos de ciertos colectivos en etnianos y sudacas moronegros..



Y mi cuchillo jamomero también.


----------



## Joaquim (4 Ene 2023)

Ojo, que cuando le preguntó el tipo de que se le acusaba, la Charo Civil le dijo de "machismo"; alguien me podría decir en que parrafo está tipificado el "machismo" como delito en el Código Penal?    

Charos Prevaricando; ya ni cotiza.


----------



## tracrium (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ojo, que cuando le preguntó el tipo de que se le acusaba, la Charo Civil le dijo de "machismo"; alguien me podría decir en que parrafo está tipificado el "machismo" como delito en el Código Penal?
> 
> Charos Prevaricando; ya ni cotiza.



"Está usted detenido por un presunto delito no tipificado en el código penal."


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Ene 2023)

A este hombre alguna charo GC le debería de explicar lo malísimo que es tener cuchillitos en casa (no vomiteis)


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jajajaaj cómo llora el desgraciado .. si quiero te hago pupa Splau Securitas omdbus.. ssshhhh calladito estás mejor..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315883
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315884
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315885
> ...



Y tu quien coño eres?

Ya tenemos otro autista/dawn con ganas de atención. Si esque al final va a tener que venir un elon musk a comprar burbuja y eliminar cuentas trolls a mansalva .


----------



## Kenpos (4 Ene 2023)

GC que me lees: Mientras vosotros vigiláis a una panda de frikis en Internet sentados en una silla, crímenes reales están siendo cometidos a todas horas que quedan impunes. Asesinatos, violaciones, robos, secuestros, corrupción. Interiorizad eso, y luego podéis contarle a vuestra familia y amigos la patraña de que perseguís delincuentes o que hacéis algo útil por la sociedad, que a lo mejor con ellos cuela. Aquí sabemos lo que sois de verdad. Por eso nos odiáis y teméis.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Y tu quien coño eres?
> 
> Ya tenemos otro autista/dawn con ganas de atención. Si esque al final va a tener que venir un elon musk a comprar burbuja y eliminar cuentas trolls a mansalva .



Según dicen algunos foreros, es un travelo loco que odia a los hombres blancos.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Kenpos dijo:


> GC que me lees: Mientras vosotros vigiláis a una panda de frikis en Internet, crímenes reales están siendo cometidos a todas horas que quedan impunes. Asesinatos, violaciones, robos, secuestros, corrupción. Interiorizad eso, y luego podéis contarle a vuestra familia y amigos la patraña de que perseguís delincuentes o que hacéis algo útil por la sociedad, que a lo mejor con ellos cuela. Aquí sabemos lo que sois de verdad. Por eso nos odiáis y teméis.


----------



## McNulty (4 Ene 2023)

Los caballero caballero deteniendo frikazos de burbuja, porque con los menas de 15 años se hacen caquita.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Y tu quien coño eres?
> 
> Ya tenemos otro autista/dawn con ganas de atención. Si esque al final va a tener que venir un elon musk a comprar burbuja y eliminar cuentas trolls a mansalva .



Es la mascota y el hazmerreir del foro, en foroparalelo era conocida como Jajejijoju.
Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/

Internet - PROARIO: La SORPRENDENTE y SINIESTRA VERDAD


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es la mascota y el hazmerreir del foro, en foroparalelo era conocida como Jajejijoju.
> Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/
> ...



Interesante sujeto , supongo que crea polémica y mensajes , por ese motivo no le banean .
Pero esos mensajes de desequilibrio Dan mala fama y bajan mucho el nivel , yo lo veo hasta contraproducente para calvo López.


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Ene 2023)

neoxy dijo:


> Lo de siempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y es cierto que en la web de policia sigue publicada la nota sobre la operacion. No tienen verguenza





La Policía Nacional desarticula una red de tráfico de armas | DSN


Colaboración con Europol




www.dsn.gob.es


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Ene 2023)

La mitad de este foro podria ser detenido, a mi me da miedo que me tiren la puerta abajo y este haciendome una paja mirando las tetas de una forera mientras tengo una estampita metida por el culo. Que vergüenza, sabeis si avisan antes de entrar para dejar la casa arreglada y subirme los gallumbos.


----------



## Calahan (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que diga que es independentista, así lo dejarán ir sin cargos y hasta le darán un puesto en algún chiringuito de la Generalitat.



Al revés. Le caerán penas más gordas.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Interesante sujeto , supongo que crea polémica y mensajes , por ese motivo no le banean .
> Pero esos mensajes de desequilibrio Dan mala fama y bajan mucho el nivel , yo lo veo hasta contraproducente para calvo López.



Al calvo López se la suda, el antepone el tráfico aunque el foro se llene de mierda, y este sujeto sólo vierte mierda pero le reporta tráfico.


----------



## Calahan (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Un detenido en Ripoll por explicar en internet cómo hacer armas y explosivos*
> *EN GIRONA
> En el taller de su vivienda unifamiliar tenía una impresora 3D con la que fabricaba piezas y componentes esenciales*
> 
> ...



Que coño pinta la guardia civil en Cataluña?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Y tu quien coño eres?
> 
> Ya tenemos otro autista/dawn con ganas de atención. Si esque al final va a tener que venir un elon musk a comprar burbuja y eliminar cuentas trolls a mansalva .



yo soy una vícitima de esa mierda de subser llamado cuesco downman el pederasta multicuentas, en internet lo tienes todo pon djtheo jason osborne venga va te ayudo que cómo la esquizofrenia no te hacer estar con los pies en la tierra..


----------



## Calahan (4 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> espero que @Urz siga escribiendo en este foro como hasta ahora, no ha hecho absolutamente nada ilegal, es puro delito de pensamiento, nada mas. Esta claro que este foro molesta y mucho al gobierno. ME ALEGRO.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314964
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314965



Mentira.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> La mitad de este foro podria ser detenido, a mi me da miedo que me tiren la puerta abajo y este haciendome una paja mirando las tetas de una forera mientras tengo una estampita metida por el culo. Que vergüenza, sabeis si avisan antes de entrar para dejar la casa arreglada y subirme los gallumbos.



Buff, yo tengo la cocina que no la quieras ver.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Más pruebas suplantando a un tal jorge desde su cuenta de azog el profanador y jevitronka masia, osona, mr.sadman,chapero injusto men@l, carmen martinez, el tuerto bownan, var-guade, nebulosas, gayoloII, urz zr que es el detenido.. etc ..


----------



## Knightfall (4 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Que coño pinta la guardia civil en Cataluña?



La competencia de armas es suya


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> yo soy una vícitima de esa mierda de subser llamado cuesco downman el pederasta multicuentas, en internet lo tienes todo pon djtheo jason osborne venga va te ayudo que cómo la esquizofrenia no te hacer estar con los pies en la tierra..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316029
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316037
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316038
> ...



Que asco de ser , no vuelvas a citarme , no quiere que se me pegue nada de esa enfermedad.


----------



## GongorayArgote (4 Ene 2023)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> ¿Que armas?, ahi solo veo pistolitas legales de airsoft, la tipica catana de decoración que te puedes comprar en Amazon o en el hiperchino de tu barrio , y un montón de cuchillitos Fashion de un coleccionista con muy mal gusto.
> 
> lo típico que tiene cualquier friqui, en los 80 le hubiese añadido unos Nunchakus, y sus estrellitas Ninja, eso lo tenia mas de un friki del barrio en esas épocas, con la importante diferencia de que en aquella época no servían para proteccion , por que no había nada de lo que protegerse.
> 
> tengo yo un cuchillo jamonero que seguro que corta mas que toda esa puta mierda.



Depende de si están modificadas las pistolas de airsoft.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

aqui haciendo apología a la pederastia y asesinato de menores lo dicho un hijo de puta !!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Que asco de ser , no vuelvas a citarme , no quiere que se me pegue nada de esa enfermedad.



sigue pederasta que esto te entruya al final: te degollaba yo misma violador y asesino !


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

Knightfall dijo:


> La competencia de armas es suya



Exacto , para guiar o sacar cualquier licencia hasta los mossos , locales , escoltas etc han de paaar por iae


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> sigue pederasta que esto te entruya al final: te degollaba yo misma violador y asesino !
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316112





Este bicho está como una puta cabra , daría hasta miedo sino fuera porque es subnormal del cotolengo


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Que coño pinta la guardia civil en Cataluña?



Es que los Mossos son tan INÚTILES que ni siquiera sirven para detener a un pobre forero en su doritocueva.


----------



## tracrium (4 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> La mitad de este foro podria ser detenido, a mi me da miedo que me tiren la puerta abajo y este haciendome una paja mirando las tetas de una forera mientras tengo una estampita metida por el culo. Que vergüenza, sabeis si avisan antes de entrar para dejar la casa arreglada y subirme los gallumbos.



En horario de funci, es decir, de 9 a 12. Antes no porque toca redesayuno y briefing. Después tampoco porque entre registro y papeleo se te pueden hacer más de las 15h y "a las tres, en tu casa estés".


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Este bicho está como una puta cabra , daría hasta miedo sino fuera porque es subnormal del cotolengo



Además de un cagao, lo cite en el centro comercial Splau y no se presentó, se hizo caquita.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Que coño pinta la guardia civil en Cataluña?



Por lo visto la denuncia se realizo en el Pais Vasco y como esta el tema de las armas por medio, movilizaron a medio pais en un operacion conjunta, al menos se saldo la detencion sin disparar ni un tiro, el conforero tenia un arma de airsoft en la mesita de noche, esta vivo de milagro !!!.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Que coño pinta la guardia civil en Cataluña?



Se compaginan con mossos y policia nacional, el subser al estar viviendo en una zona retirada urbanización aldea de ripoll, actúa guardia civil que son los encargados de actuar en pueblos o aldeas conjuntamente con la policia local o nacional y en este caso mossos... al ser un delincuente buscado por sus antiguos_* jefes políticos y ajuste de cuentas, y cometer delitos informáticos *_actúa gc y anti terrorismo que lo lleva la misma unidad y uco.. lo que si ha quedado claro es que es y va con otros usuarios pederastas y asesinos , en las capturas están las pruebas..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Este bicho está como una puta cabra , daría hasta miedo sino fuera porque es subnormal del cotolengo



Mejor mejor que me tengas miedo las mujeres somos muy astutas y gracias a mí han caido en garras de la cárcel varios hijos de puta cómo tú el op y varios más.. temedme porque es lo mejor que podéis hacer, justa y legal cómo me hace justicia el nick.. por cierto eres muy descarado utilizando insultos que utilizabas en tu alter ego de masia osona. squizoprenia, joder puto subnormal que te tengo ya caladísimooo ! ahora llora es que tengo asperguer señoría..* cómetela entera bastardo !*


----------



## BilloGatos (4 Ene 2023)

Como funciona lo de VPN...? Porque parece que va a hacer más falta que nunca...


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

BilloGatos dijo:


> Como funciona lo de VPN...? Porque parece que va a hacer más falta que nunca...



Yo uso Urban Vpn y es muy fácil de usar y de instalar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que los Mossos son tan INÚTILES que ni siquiera sirven para detener a un pobre forero en su doritocueva.



que tal por splau y securitas sabe algo de ésto y si llamamos a omdbus? dime ? porque concuerda esta morfologia de derroído con cierto segureta de cierto centro comercial dinos cuesco downman..


----------



## jaimitoabogado (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Mejor mejor que me tengas miedo las mujeres somos muy astutas y gracias a mí han caido en garras de la cárcel varios hijos de puta cómo tú el op y varios más.. temedme porque es lo mejor que podéis hacer, justa y legal cómo me hace justicia el nick.. por cierto eres muy descarado utilizando insultos que utilizabas en tu alter ego de masia osona. squizoprenia, joder puto subnormal que te tengo ya caladísimooo ! ahora llora es que tengo asperguer señoría..* cómetela entera bastardo !*



Enfermito


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh que te tengo bien geolocalizado pederasta calladito estás más bonito..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

sigo?  te vigiloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Calahan (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y los CDR campando a sus anchas, ya veis a lo que se dedica la Guardia Civil en Cataluña, a perseguir a conforeros "misóginos" con pistolitas de Airsoft.



Hay unos 3000 represaliados indepes en Cataluña. A ningún taxista que hizo la huelga con cosas diez veces peores les pasó nada.


----------



## Invekt (4 Ene 2023)

BilloGatos dijo:


> Como funciona lo de VPN...? Porque parece que va a hacer más falta que nunca...



hi, yu ned to delete dis acon & krieit a niu one. Iuus in gooooooooooooogle searh Tor use daad tu krieit niu acon.
Uan tip, krieit a niu @ guit alternatib.
Riegas.


----------



## Calahan (4 Ene 2023)

Joaquim dijo:


> A la cédula Yihadista del mismo Ripoll, la que cometió el atentado en Las Ramblas, no la pillaron no, estaban demasiado ocupados monitoreando foreros "misóginos" en Burbuja.info



No los pillaron porque los estaban utilizando ellos.


----------



## BilloGatos (4 Ene 2023)

Invekt dijo:


> hi, yu ned to delete dis acon & krieit a niu one. Iuus in gooooooooooooogle searh Tor use daad tu krieit niu acon.
> Uan tip, krieit a niu @ guit alternatib.
> Riegas.



!!???!!???


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Hay unos 3000 represaliados indepes en Cataluña. A ningún taxista que hizo la huelga con cosas diez veces peores les pasó nada.



pero no van diciendo esto por redes o sí ? PEDERASTA Y ASESINO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (4 Ene 2023)

Knightfall dijo:


> La competencia de armas es suya



Que armas? Pistolas de agua?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

BilloGatos dijo:


> !!???!!???



LO ESTÁN INVITANDO A CERRARSE LA CUENTA A TRAVÉS DE PAGO OBVIO  


JIJIJIJI ES DEMASIADO TARDE HAY MUCHOS DELITOS DE CIERTOS USUARIOS ANEXIADOS AL ENFERMO .. 
_SALUDOS EN ESPECIAL A SUS ALTER EGOS Y COMPAÑEROS DE TROPELIAS, DELITOS INFORMÁTICOS, USURPACIONES , SUPLANTACIONES, DOXEOS, ACOSOS, AMENAZAS, INJURIAS, CALUMNIAS, ASESINATOS, PEDOFILIA Y PEDERASTIA, VIOLACIONES Y MISOGINIA: _JEVITONTO, HARGAY66, GONZACAGARROR, ELMELON, UN@ BRUJO, AZOGELCAGADOR, MASIO CULO ESCOCÍO, OSONO NO SUENA , NEBUCAGALOSAS, EL CUESCO DOWNMAN, GAYOLORII, TOPACIO, CACACAMORAAS, POLICIAPERREZ, SENPUNTOS NI PUNTOS AKA NIÑO DIOS NIÑO POLE ACTUAL POLICIA PEREZ, SQUIZOFRENICO, OBSREVADO V, CARMEN GARCIO ALIAS EL TOMATE CHAN, VAR´GUARRO, JASON OSCOURRE DJTHEO DE FOROCAGALERO, FNIGKTFALLIDO, ETC ETC ETC.. 





Hola, necesitas eliminar esta cuenta y crear una nueva. Iuus en gooooooooooooogle searchh Para usar daad para crear una nueva cuenta.
Uan tip, crea una nueva @guit alternativa.
riegas.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Ene 2023)

tracrium dijo:


> En horario de funci, es decir, de 9 a 12. Antes no porque toca redesayuno y briefing. Después tampoco porque entre registro y papeleo se te pueden hacer más de las 15h y "a las tres, en tu casa estés".



En ripol un coche de piolines se ve desde Manlleu.


----------



## BilloGatos (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> LO ESTÁN INVITANDO A CERRARSE LA CUENTA A TRAVÉS DE PAGO OBVIO
> 
> 
> Hola, necesitas eliminar esta cuenta y crear una nueva. Iuus en gooooooooooooogle searchh Para usar daad para crear una nueva cuenta.
> ...



es un poco raro, ciertamente...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> LO ESTÁN INVITANDO A CERRARSE LA CUENTA A TRAVÉS DE PAGO OBVIO
> 
> 
> JIJIJIJI ES DEMASIADO TARDE HAY MUCHOS DELITOS DE CIERTOS USUARIOS ANEXIADOS AL ENFERMO ..
> ...



Estamos en el macartismo de burbuja, hasta en siutdadans estan mejor!


----------



## BilloGatos (4 Ene 2023)

@El tuerto Bowman

Puedes ver algo?

edit: se me ha adelgazado el foro...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Estamos en el macartismo de burbuja, hasta en siutdadans estan mejor!



CAGARRANS TODOS SON TITERES ACTORES DEL SISTEMA, TODOS Y ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS HASTA VAGOX CRÉEME, QUE ESTOY PUESTA EN EL TEMA..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> En ripol un coche de piolines se ve desde Manlleu.



*U OSONA... *JJJIIJJIJ DE NADA LE HA SERVIDO TODOS ESTOS AÑOS *CÓMO MODERADOR Y SOCIO EN LOS FOROS DE FORO PARA LERDOS BURBUJA.. BUENO SI PARA EMPURARLO MÁS POR "ABUSO DE PODER DESDE SU LUGAR PRIVILEGIADO ACOSANDO Y AMENAZANDO GRATUITAMENTE Y BORRANDO PRUEBAS " JJOOJOJOJJ ME TRONCHOOO*


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

POR TENER TENGO HASTA SUS POLLAS,,


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

EL DIA QUE SALGA TU CARA EN TV QUE YA LA TENGO A IGUAL QUE LA DE RAFA JOAN Y VARIOS MÁS DE TUS AMIGOS DE DELITOS )_* ME CORRO DEL GUSTO Y EL DIA QUE ME LLAMEN A DECLARAR COMO TESTIGO PROTEGIDO ME CORRO VIVA EN SALA AVISADO QUEDAS CRIMINAL *_!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> que tal por splau y securitas sabe algo de ésto y si llamamos a omdbus? dime ? porque concuerda esta morfologia de derroído con cierto segureta de cierto centro comercial dinos cuesco downman..



QUIERO QUE DES LA CARA DIME PORQUE TU MORFOLOGIA Y LA DEL DETENIDO QUE SOIS TODOS EL MISMO COINCIDE CON LA DE CIERTO SEGURETA EN SPLAU ? ME ESPERABAS EL OTRO DIA EN LA PUERTA DE CELIO DE SPLAU DODNE CURRAS NO? PORQUÉ NO LO CUENTAS TODO SEGURETA ? @El tuerto Bowman @masia @osona @Gonzalor


----------



## boneslayer (4 Ene 2023)

hay que escribir cientos de mensajes confusos y contrarios a todo entonces asi estos imbeciles de la policia al menos pierden el tiempo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

QUE RESPONDAS *COBARDE GORDO FOFO HIJO DE PUTA PORQUE COINCIDE CALVA MORFOLOGIA Y PISTAS QUE VAS DEJANDO *? @El tuerto Bowman @Gonzalor @Knightfall @masia @osona


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

BilloGatos dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman
> 
> Puedes ver algo?
> 
> edit: se me ha adelgazado el foro...



Veo que has citado al cagón proasnochustolechal, que me dió plantón y no tuvo huevos de acudir al centro comercial Splau.
No me interesan sus rebuznos.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

alas97 dijo:


> Al menos las calles son más seguras.
> 
> dos pistolas de agua decomisadas y unos pinchos para tortilla.
> 
> ...



Jostia puta con el jabibi.... Ni se cortan. 
Desde luego que están mucho mejor ahora que en los años treinta, verdad? 
Que pena joder. Una oportunidad así no volverá a repetirse en mucho tiempo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

VAYA AHORA NO TE INTERESAN MIS REBUZNOS PERO HASTA HACE 20 MINUTOS SI, DURANTE NADA MAS Y NADA MENOS QUE 20 AÑOS.. CASI 19 PARA SER EXACTOS.. @El tuerto Bowman _QUE TE HA PASADO ESTAS FOTOS SON PARTE DE QUE YA NO TE INTERESE? TU CREES QUE UN BELLEZÓN CÓMO YO CON VALORES Y MENTE ESTABLE, SE PUEDE LIAR CON SEMEJANTE ORCAZO ? NO NI EN SUEÑOS NI POR TODO EL DINERO DEL MUNDO HABIDO Y POR HABER_ *PEDERASTAAA !




*


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hay gente tronadisima con los CETME con licencia de caza y andan detrás de frikis... aún en semiautomática es un arma muy peligrosa y el que la tiene ya la tiene.



Sisi, el cetme es muy peligroso, pero mi padre tenia(lo vendio por falta de uso) un .458 WIN MAG que le regaló mi abuelo en 1968 para un safari que se hicieron los dos. No tenia mucha munición, pero me acuerdo que en casa habia dos cajas de 20 balas, unas con punta blanda expansiva y otra full metal, que te digo que con eso tira un helicoptero civil de un tiro. Y esta al alcance de cualquiera con licencia de rifle y dinero para pagarlo.


----------



## Gnomo (4 Ene 2023)

Pues, que yo sepa, ya van más de 6 foreros los que han acabado con la policía en su casa por escribir en este foro. Que la gente siga con "oiga que esto es libertad de expresión..." " estamos en una democracia o que..."


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Son suyos, y se los cargan cuando quieran.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Gnomo dijo:


> Pues, que yo sepa, ya van más de 6 foreros los que han acabado con la policía en su casa por escribir en este foro. Que la gente siga con "oiga que esto es libertad de expresión..." " estamos en una democracia o que..."



MIENTRAS SEAN DE_* LOS " SUYOS " CÓMO EL CUESCO DOWNMAN URZ Y MILES DE NICKS MÁS ( TAMBIÉN VAN A CAER SUS " SOCIOS Y AMIGOS " CAGONRRO66 ESTÁ CAGADITO VIVO A QUE SI RAFA ? @HARLEY66 ) DE PUTA MADRE, SON DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA DE PESTOE `POTEMOS Y HASTA VAGOX CIUDAGRAMOS Y BILDU , PERO SOBRE TODO DE LOS CRIMINALES QUE ACTUALMENTE NOS DESGOBIERNAN.,., ** PETADOS POR SUS PROPIOS AMOS Y JEFES, SON TONTOS ÚTILES QUE LES HACEN LOS TRABAJOS SUCIOS PARA SER DESECHADOS CUANDO NO LES INTERESAN, POR DEJAR PISTAS O LES HAYAN INVESTIGADO CÓMO HEMOS HECHO VARIOS DISIDENTES REALES.. * _QUE LOLES MÁS RICOS Y SANOS..


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

neoxy dijo:


> Lo de siempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jostia puta colega... Tres meses en el talego siendo inocentes. Joder, joder.... Joder! 
Su reputisima madre...
Aquí hay vendetta contra ellos por parte de alguien con mucho poder. Está claro. Por eso la causa nunca fue remitida a la audiencia nacional. 
Y de compensación? Eso en España no existe, verdad? O a caso me equivoco?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

SALUDOS A_ ALEJANDRA DEL 82_..  MUJERES AL PODER !!


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que vamos a un mundo en plan Minority Report?
> No haces nada,pero te detienen y te encarcelan de por vida por si acaso haces algo?
> 
> Tú sabes lo peligroso que es ese pensamiento?
> ...



Los rojos tienen amplia experiencia. No voy a decir q los otros no la tengan, pero en comparación son niños de teta jugando a los legos.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Ene 2023)

Que envíen esas "armas" de última generación a la Guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/

Internet - PROARIO: La SORPRENDENTE y SINIESTRA VERDAD


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

AAINNS AINSS ESA CAAALLLVA ESE SOBRE PESO Y ME LLAMABA A MI GORDA , JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJ GORDA LA QUE TE VA A CAER HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! POR CIERTO EL SACAR FOTOS Y AUDIOS DE MI HIJA MENOR, DESDE TU CUENTA DE AZOG EL PROFANADOR Y MASIA TAMBIÉN ESTÁ DENUNCIADO SE ADJUNTARÁ A LA CAUSA PRINCIPAL, Y TAMBIÉN LA SUPLANTACIÓN A JORGE FERNANDEZ , QUE UTILIZASTE AUDIOS VIDEOS Y FOTOS, PARA INTENTAR SONSACARME ALGO. ME SUPLANTASTE A MI Y A ÉL E INTERACCIONABAS CON AMBOS, PARA PODER TENER ASI UNA INTERACCCIÓN CONMIGO... AH SE ME OLVIDABA *TAMBIÉN POR INTERACCIONAR CON EVA MARIA MORENO ALVARADO PATRICIA ROYAN BERGE JOSE ALBERTO SAEZ FUERTES Y OTRA ESCORIA QUE DELINQUEN EN TELEGRAM Y SOCIOS TUYOS DE DELITOS VARIOS EN TELEGRAM.. SI LO TENGO TODO DESCARGADO Y COMPARTIDO POR TODO TELEGRAM VICENTE JORGE ADRIÁ OS TIENE GANAS AHORA ES AMIGO MIO, PERO INTENTÁSTEIS INFRUCTUOSAMENTE ENGAÑARME Y PONERNOS EN CONTRA, UN BRINDIS POR LA VERDAD Y LA JUSTICIA REAL DE DISIDENTES REALES, A MAMARLAAAAAAAAAAA ! *_*TE VOY A FOLLAR BIEN PERO NO CÓMO TÚ QUERIAS PEDERASTA !!!! @El tuerto Bowman GRACIAS KAIKUS ALEJANDRA Y CIA.. *_


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Tenemos robos con agresion, palizas, agresiones sexuales, navajazos y machetazos 24/7 en todas las ciudades de cierta entidad de España, tenemos casos y casos de corrupción y malversación pudriéndose en los archivos de cada sede judicial, casos semanales de estafas en ayudas sociales, subvenciones y rgi, tropecientas mafias y bandas operando y haciendo negocio en todo el territorio español, inmigrantes ilegales invadiendo el pais cada dia.. Pero lo que hay que vigilar es un foro de boomers y niñosrata no sea que alguno de ellos se le ocurra hacer algun meme machista o algo asi



No seas tiquismiquis hombre. No quwrras que salgan a la calle a jugarse el pellejo con criminales peligrosos? 
Hay que tener un poco de empatia hombre.


----------



## Jotagb (4 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> MIENTRAS SEAN DE_* LOS " SUYOS " CÓMO EL CUESCO DOWNMAN URZ Y MILES DE NICKS MÁS ( TAMBIÉN VAN A CAER SUS " SOCIOS Y AMIGOS " CAGONRRO66 ESTÁ CAGADITO VIVO A QUE SI RAFA ? @HARLEY66 ) DE PUTA MADRE, SON DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA DE PESTOE `POTEMOS Y HASTA VAGOX CIUDAGRAMOS Y BILDU , PERO SOBRE TODO DE LOS CRIMINALES QUE ACTUALMENTE NOS DESGOBIERNAN.,., ** PETADOS POR SUS PROPIOS AMOS Y JEFES, SON TONTOS ÚTILES QUE LES HACEN LOS TRABAJOS SUCIOS PARA SER DESECHADOS CUANDO NO LES INTERESAN, POR DEJAR PISTAS O LES HAYAN INVESTIGADO CÓMO HEMOS HECHO VARIOS DISIDENTES REALES.. * _QUE LOLES MÁS RICOS Y SANOS..



Sufres algún trastorno mental?


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Es este


PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Aquí lo tienes.. pedófilo acosador usurpador en redes cm a sueldo de ( PESTOE) calvo 55 58 de Zaragoza/Aragón, residiendo en Cataluña ex guarro incivil, ex guarda espaldas, matón a sueldo y espía, actual segureta trabajó para Prosegur ahora Securitas subcontratado por omdbus ..
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315158
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315159
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315160
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315161



Es este el detenido?


----------



## Don Silverstein (4 Ene 2023)

Policías de mierda,sabed que soy musulmán y árabe,detenedme is se os cae el pelo con denuncias por islamofobia y racismo.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Aquí los únicos que pueden tener armas son los delincuentes, incluso los que no llevan uniforme,



No seas drástico. En mi pueblo hay auténticos garrulos que a duras penas saben leer que tienen licencia de escopeto. Y una del 12 es mas que suficiente para liarla parda. Y ya si te miras los tutoriales del ruso loco ese que hace cosas con un torno... Eso si, es ILEGAL modificar munición en España y desde aquí imploro que nadie lo haga ya que también es muy peligroso y supone un tremendo riesgo para el involucrado.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Ene 2023)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No seas drástico. En mi pueblo hay auténticos garrulos que a duras penas saben leer que tienen licencia de escopeto. Y una del 12 es mas que suficiente para liarla parda. Y ya si te miras los tutoriales del ruso loco ese que hace cosas con un torno... Eso si, es ILEGAL modificar munición en España y desde aquí imploro que nadie lo haga ya que también es muy peligroso y supone un tremendo riesgo para el involucrado.



Lo de las escopetas es cierto, y casi todas son legales. Lo que es de risa son los tests psicotécnicos que te ponen para darte la licencia de armas. Y ojo, que yo soy partidario de que la gente pueda tener armas defensivas en casa.


----------



## Kbkubito (4 Ene 2023)

Focus in dijo:


>



Que puta verguenza!!! 
Operación Napalm.... De verdad?! 
Napalm les daba a esos dos trolls(y no de los de internec) 
Como decia mi santa abuela, '' cuando el diablo se aburre, con el rabo mata moscas''


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Sufres algún trastorno mental?



Esquizofrenia paranoide agravada con abuso de sustancias psicotrópicas.
Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/

Internet - PROARIO: La SORPRENDENTE y SINIESTRA VERDAD


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ene 2023)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Olvidan añadir que tiene un coche de alta cilindrada +2000cc



Un Xsara Picasso color nevera listo para atentar.


----------



## usuario baneado (4 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Un Xsara Picasso color nevera listo para atentar.



Ahí caben muchas bombonas o un escuadrón de la muerte de airsoft.


----------



## BilloGatos (4 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Veo que has citado al cagón proasnochustolechal, que me dió plantón y no tuvo huevos de acudir al centro comercial Splau.
> No me interesan sus rebuznos.



Me ha citado a mi... pero vamos, que hoy está desatado...

Se le acabaron los Lexatines jejeje...


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Ene 2023)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿La (supuesta) forera Señorona A?



Pues bien por ella!!


----------



## Joaquim (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Ene 2023)

lucky starr dijo:


> Supongo que has temido por tu vida.



si además subió audios y fotos de una de mis hijas sin mi consentimiento . Y por ell@s mato, no me importaria perder la vida pero el que las roce o lo intente me lo llevo por delante.. amor de madre...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, los foreros que abrieron 2 millones de hilos de "libertad para Alfon" no se han pronunciado aún?

¿Nada de nada?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Ene 2023)

lucky starr dijo:


> Supongo que has temido por tu vida.



Eres multi del troll, ¿o tú retraso te impide darte cuenta del palo que va?.
Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/

Internet - PROARIO: La SORPRENDENTE y SINIESTRA VERDAD


----------



## Millar (5 Ene 2023)

franki1 dijo:


> Armas incautadas al detenido en Ripoll, que también escribió mensajes misóginos en un foro / GC
> *El detenido en Ripoll por fabricar armas y explosivos publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*
> *El investigado se defiende de los delitos que le atribuye la Guardia Civil alegando que las piezas incautadas son “pistolitas de airsoft y de perdigones”*
> 
> ...



Facha, machista, violento y paleto. Forero estándar.


----------



## Mongolo471 (5 Ene 2023)

Me resulta curioso que las charoscop no hayan movido un dedo, con la ministra Montero haciendo apología de la pederastia, y de como se repite continuamente.


----------



## estroboscopico (5 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Que vamos a un mundo en plan Minority Report?
> No haces nada,pero te detienen y te encarcelan de por vida por si acaso haces algo?
> 
> Tú sabes lo peligroso que es ese pensamiento?
> ...



Lo peligroso es dejar suelto a locos peligrosos que van por ahí amenazando a gente de muerte, enseñando a otros flipados a hacer armas y estar todo el día mandando mensajes de odio en base a puras paranoias sin sentido y eso no tiene nada que ver con la libertad de expresión ni pollas en vinagre, si ahora un chalado con un bate de baseball que va rompiendo cabezas por la calle en base a su película no se le puede meter en la cárcel, pues apaga y vámonos.

Que curioso que este tipo de anormales nunca se enfrenta a gente que se puede defender.

Un tarado es un tarado y o está en la cárcel o en el manicomio, como siempre a sido y meter chorradas de política o de derecho de expresión y demás soplapolleces es de ser subnormal.


----------



## petro6 (5 Ene 2023)

A quienes tendríais que estar vigilando es a los etarras que están en el Gobierno, prostitutas de verde.


----------



## BilloGatos (5 Ene 2023)

la cosa es que ha eliminado la cuenta pero muchos de sus mensajes siguen accesibles desde el buscador...

Hay que ir eliminando uno a uno para que no aparezcan...


----------



## Ambrosio. (5 Ene 2023)

Borra, soy yo.


----------



## SexyVIcky (5 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Lo peligroso es dejar suelto a locos peligrosos que van por ahí amenazando a gente de muerte, enseñando a otros flipados a hacer armas y estar todo el día mandando mensajes de odio en base a puras paranoias sin sentido y eso no tiene nada que ver con la libertad de expresión ni pollas en vinagre, si ahora un chalado con un bate de baseball que va rompiendo cabezas por la calle en base a su película no se le puede meter en la cárcel, pues apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Que curioso que este tipo de anormales nunca se enfrenta a gente que se puede defender.
> 
> Un tarado es un tarado y o está en la cárcel o en el manicomio, como siempre a sido y meter chorradas de política o de derecho de expresión y demás soplapolleces es de ser subnormal.




Tú hablas de un tipo que YA ha golpeado gente con un bate de béisbol.Ya ha actuado,por lo que ha delinquido y se le puede juzgar y ajusticiar.

Otra cosa es que defiendas que se actúe contra una persona por lo que manifiesta por escrito en un friki forum.

Quien decide lo que se puede decir y lo que no?Repito.Quien decide lo que es un trastorno mental?
Al final,no vamos a poder abrir la puta boca ni manifestar nada que vaya en contra del discurso oficial.

Te veo rojillo.Acuerdate que cuando mandaba Franco,era exactamente como lo que tú defiendes ahora.No se odia decir ni hacer nada en contra del régimen.
Ni defender la homosexualidac,ni el derecho al voto,ni igualdad de derechos para la mujer,ni libertad religiosa.Ni vagos y maleantes.Por supuesto,tampoco llenar el pais de “nuestros niños”,que tanto les gustan a los progres.

Cuidadin,que esa mentalidad se os puede volver en contra a los rojos,cuando se os persiga porque el discurso oficial cambie de color.
Por eso no la defiendo,ni a favor de un bando ni del otro.

Usted lo pase bien con sus ideas,se las dejo todas a ustec.Y déjeme a mi las mias,que no va me va a atraer al reverso oscuro(de la fuerza).


----------



## jolu (5 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Que coño pinta la guardia civil en Cataluña?



El foro es en castellano y los mossos no saben castellano.


----------



## estroboscopico (5 Ene 2023)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Tú hablas de un tipo que YA ha golpeado gente con un bate de béisbol.Ya ha actuado,por lo que ha delinquido y se le puede juzgar y ajusticiar.
> 
> Otra cosa es que defiendas que se actúe contra una persona por lo que manifiesta por escrito en un friki forum.
> 
> ...



¿Te tengo que recordar el titulo de la noticia?


> *El detenido en Ripoll por " fabricar armas y explosivos " publicaba mensajes misóginos en un foro*



No lo detienen por expresar nada, lo detienen por cometer delitos que están tipificados como delitos en el código penal.
Te estás inventando una película donde mezclas el legítimo derecho de expresión y de cuestionar las cosas que sean, con la comisión de delitos.
Así que no me vengas con historietas de la guerra civil y chorradas.
No lo han detenido por decir gilipolleces en un foro, si así fuese, medio foro estaba en prisión.
Al final la cosa quedará en nada casi con toda seguridad, en todo caso alguna multita, pero aun así, Internet no es anónimo en absoluto y si eres un bocazas que vas dando signos de peligrosidad, es normal que te vayan a buscar.


----------



## Calahan (5 Ene 2023)

jolu dijo:


> El foro es en castellano y los mossos no saben castellano.



Los mossos saben castellano.


----------



## Klapaucius (5 Ene 2023)

Vamos, que le han detenido por fabricar armas y explosivos, y de paso han expuesto su intimidad para reírse de él y elegir unos mensajes cutres a traición para fabricar una noticia con la que justificar el chiringuito de "Igual Da".


----------



## SexyVIcky (5 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> ¿Te tengo que recordar el titulo de la noticia?
> 
> 
> No lo detienen por expresar nada, lo detienen por cometer delitos que están tipificados como delitos en el código penal.
> ...



No ha fabricado ni armas letales ni explosivos.

Léete su escrito donde explica que todo lo que tenia estaba dentro de la legalidad.
Es más,ni lo han nombrado en los telediarreos porque ha sido operación Cagada en lugar de Napalm.

Si hablamos de manifestaciones de peligrosidad.Que pasa cuando alguien,incluidas las mujeres,reciben mensajes que indican un potencial peligro y la policia siempre dicen que hasta que no pase algo/se intente algo no pueden hacer nada?

Venga,policía del pensamiento,te he dicho que tus teorías para ti y los tuyos,que estáis deseando que lleguemos a 1984.
A mi déjame en paz,que no me vas a convencer de tu mierda dictadura ideológica.


----------



## TercioVascongado (5 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> ¿Te tengo que recordar el titulo de la noticia?
> No lo detienen por expresar nada, lo detienen por cometer delitos que están tipificados como delitos en el código penal.
> Te estás inventando una película donde mezclas el legítimo derecho de expresión y de cuestionar las cosas que sean, con la comisión de delitos.
> Así que no me vengas con historietas de la guerra civil y chorradas.
> ...




Error. Que lo detengan por sus pajas mentales de policía política no implica que el detenido haya cometido esos delitos. Es de primero de vivir en el siglo XXI en España y más después de dos años de plandemia. Espabila porque hay que ser muy subnormal para soltar una cosa así.

EJEMPLO de esta misma semana, con el permiso de @Bartleby que lo trajo al foro:









Detenido un propietario por recuperar su casa okupada en Murcia: "Aún diciéndoles que la casa era mía me detuvieron"


Pedro heredó un piso de su abuela en Murcia que estaba okupado. Después de vigilarlo durante días decidió entrar en el inmueble para recuperarlo. Un vecino se asustó por el ruido y llamó a la Policía. Este propietario fue detenido y trasladado al calabozo...




www.burbuja.info





*Pedro heredó un piso de su abuela en Murcia que estaba okupado. Después de vigilarlo durante días decidió entrar en el inmueble para recuperarlo. Un vecino se asustó por el ruido y llamó a la Policía. Este propietario fue detenido y trasladado al calabozo.*

"En un primer momento le detuvo la policía local, que le dejó en libertad. Posteriormente la Guardia Civil se personó en el lugar y le engrilletó para llevarle a los calabozos. "

"Finalmente este propietario salió del cuartel de la Guardia Civil con una citación del juzgado para el sábado. Después de declarar *salió absuelto y sin cargos*. "





Lo dicho. Hoy en día el remero medio ciudadano honrado y contribuyente tiene bastante más motivos para temer a la Guardia Civil que cualquier delincuente o terrorista. Se han convertido de facto en una policía política. Lo único que nos libra de las acciones de esta banda de mamporreros con uniforme y armas es que afortunadamente no todos los jueces están igual de politizados que ellos.


----------



## jolu (5 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Yo uso Urban Vpn y es muy fácil de usar y de instalar.



Gratis???

Igual detrás hay unas Char0s de verde.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

jolu dijo:


> Gratis???
> 
> Igual detrás hay unas Char0s de verde.



Si es completamente gratis.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Los mossos saben castellano.



Casi no se les entiende cuando hablan español !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Ene 2023)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Al final la cosa quedará en nada casi con toda seguridad



Creo que te equivocas, sera condenado casi con toda seguridad !!!.


----------



## lucky starr (5 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Eres multi del troll, ¿o tú retraso te impide darte cuenta del palo que va?.
> Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/
> ...



Era irónico.


----------



## Persea (5 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Mentira.


----------



## Calahan (5 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317530



3000 represaliados por hacer nada.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Ene 2023)

Mira que me lo imaginé... El usuario irk urz es el madero corrupto de el cuesco downman,Mr sadman y otras multicuentas más. Si también lo avisé desde hace 2 AÑOS que era un madero asqueroso, y que estaba el foro lleno de CMS de las cloacas del estado, sus multicuentas y amigos hargay, cacacamorras, kniftkfall, policía Pérez, masia, osona, djtheo, Jason bourne etc, que cuando yo adjuntaba capturas de sus acosos delincuencia y delitos, iban en banda a reportarme a borrarlos, y ponerme de loca y mentirosa, en parte para que los disidentes reales no vieran que es una trampa para cazar incautos, cómo ellos son y trabajan para corruptos, y los asesinos del gobierno y las cloacas.. lo gracioso es que nunca me baneaban, saben que no soy peligrosa ni corrupta sólo justa y legal, que lucha por el bien contra la corrupción pedofilia acoso amenazas y usurpación de identidad. Quienes creéis que denunciaron a andariano triptoleno y dodoria? Se dejaban pistas y datos, encima patosos , cómo que en algunas cuentas (topacio epsilon 69, azog el profanador, sargento kowaslky, piterwas,dr. Preñacerdas ) se cansaban de hacer el papel y comerme el culo, recordemos que son criminales puestos por los pederastas asesinos de las cloacas, para amenazar y controlar masas, y les salía la vena terrorista poniéndose en mi contra , más de una mente psicópata enferma que de un berrínche sin motivo, rabian porque no soy una comunista judía pro invasión moronegra sudacas etnianios y si soy proario y patriota con valores. Pero lo que más les ha jorobado, es que los csi e investigué, di con las conexiones cuentas en Twitter Facebook Telegram e Instagram, las privatizaron a raíz de que los expuse todo y la información recolectada, donde se siguen y hasta sus datos personales.. me cago en vuestros muertos putos perros del sistema hay que meteros en cal viva .
Señoria libertad de expresión derechos humanos y soy mujer biológica a mamarla tiro nucables !!


----------



## Persea (5 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> 3000 represaliados por hacer nada.



convocar referendum ilegal es no hacer nada?

nO SE LO QUE Tu llamas represaliado...


----------



## tracrium (5 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> convocar referendum ilegal es no hacer nada?
> 
> nO SE LO QUE Tu llamas represaliado...



Debe ser la moda ahora llamar así a los delincuentes de su cuerda.


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2023)

Han borrado el otro hilo. Cada día burbuja.info es mejor.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (6 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> Han borrado el otro hilo. Cada día burbuja.info es mejor.





El otro hilo estaba repleto de desvaríos del troll @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , hilo donde entra, hilo que llena de mierda.
Quizá el amado Lild ha creído conveniente hacer limpieza borrando el hilo, en vez de banear al troll, ya que eso le restaría tráfico e ingresos.


----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Ene 2023)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL es el chivato


OjO al dato.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (6 Ene 2023)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL es el chivato
> 
> 
> OjO al dato.



Chivata por el bien común, la libertad de derechos humanos y la justicia y legalidad, en un foro lleno de criminales puestos a sueldo por sus amos políticos, con autorización de difamar acosar suplantar y delinquir, así sois los CMS policía perros del pensamiento. Lo dicho hijo de puta a joderos porque MI LIBERTAD DE PENSAMIENTO EXPRESIÓN Y DERECHOS HUMANOS NO ME LOS PODÉIS ROBAR NI LIMITAR OS JODEEEE EH. NO SABÉIS LO QUE ME ALEGRO. UN DATO SÓLO, RECUERDAS CUANDO INTENTASTE INFRUCTUOSAMENTE LIGAR CONMIGO Y QUE "VIAJABAS POR TODA ESPAÑA Y ERAS ALGO ASÍ CÓMO UN ADMINISTRATIVO"? AHÍ SUPE QUE ERAS UN PUTO PERRO DEL SISTEMA UN ADMINISTRATIVO NO CIRCULA POR ESPAÑA PARÁ TRABAJO CUANDO SE HACE TODO A TRAVES DE UN ORDENADOR. FIJATE SI ERES CORTO Y SUBNORMAL OS COGEN A LOS MAS SUBNORMALES PARA CONTROLAR MASAS Y DISIDENCIA.. JJJJAAAAJJJ DIOS SANTO !! EL RESTO YA LO SABES EL TORTAZO QUE TE DI EN TODAS TUS MULTIS DESPACHÁNDOTE SIN OPCIÓN A CONOCERME, PORQUE ANTE TODO SOY MUY DESCONFIADA DE LA CHUSMA QUE RULAIS POR INTERNET, Y NO PONGO EN RIESGO MI VIDA POR UN POLVO, TENIENDO EN VIDA REAL CUALQUIER HOMBRE A MI ALCANCE QUE HACEN TODO LO POSIBLE PARA ESTAR A MI LADO. GAME OVER JUDIOS JAZARENOS OS HE GANADO SOLA SIN NECESIDAD DE AYUDA , SOY AUTOSUFICIENTE UNA LUCHADORA DE ANTAÑO, LA SEMILLA PARA NUESTRO FUTURO. AÚN HABIENDO LIMITADO A MIS COMPAÑEROS ARIOS. JODEROS BASTARDOS UNA MUJER CON CORAJE Y VALORES OS HA FINIQUITADO A TODA LA CÚPULA !!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Pepe la rana (6 Ene 2023)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Chivata por el bien común, la libertad de derechos humanos y la justicia y legalidad, en un foro lleno de criminales



Gracias por reconocerlo PUTO CHIVATO


----------



## Ulisses (6 Ene 2023)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El otro hilo estaba repleto de desvaríos del troll @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , hilo donde entra, hilo que llena de mierda.
> Quizá el amado Lild ha creído conveniente hacer limpieza borrando el hilo, en vez de banear al troll, ya que eso le restaría tráfico e ingresos.



No había visto esos post. Lo tengo en ignorados. Dime los multinicks que sepas, para agregarlos al sitio correspondiente.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (6 Ene 2023)

Ulisses dijo:


> No había visto esos post. Lo tengo en ignorados. Dime los multinicks que sepas, para agregarlos al sitio correspondiente.



@.Kaikus, este fijo que es multi por las lamidas de ano que le perpetra al troll, un tal @Zurraspilla también.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ene 2023)

Gnomo dijo:


> Pues, que yo sepa, ya van más de 6 foreros los que han acabado con la policía en su casa por escribir en este foro. Que la gente siga con "oiga que esto es libertad de expresión..." " estamos en una democracia o que..."



hombre 6 no son muchos para la cantidad de cosas que se dicen por aqui, yo no se como muchos le echan cojones a escribir ciertas cosas, yo ya ando cortado con escribir casi cualquier cosa aun no siendo delictiva pues lo que hoy no es delictivo o yo considere que no lo es, mañana me sacan tres leyes retroactivas que digan que si lo es y como estamos en un momento de distopia total pues acabo con un comando entrandome en casa aun siendo leyes ilegales retroactivas.


----------



## OsoHormiguero (6 Ene 2023)

Un saludo a las charos de la guardia civil.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (6 Ene 2023)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Gracias por reconocerlo PUTO CHIVATO



Chivata para toda la disidencia de quiénes sois y los nicks que utilizáis los CMS y perros del sistema ASÍ SI NO TE DEJES LA RAZÓN PRINCIPAL Y LA FINALIDAD: ADVERTIR A MIS AMIGOS DE LA CRIMINALIDAD POLÍTICA Y POLICIAL EN FOROS Y REDES , ME AMPARA LA LEY Y LA CONSTITUCIÓN !! PERRO PEDERASTA!!


----------



## Calahan (6 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> convocar referendum ilegal es no hacer nada?
> 
> nO SE LO QUE Tu llamas represaliado...



Ilegal seguro que no porque no lo es. 
En todo caso alegal. 
Si el pueblo pueira convocar referèndums más a menudo otro gallo nos cantaría.


----------



## WasP (6 Ene 2023)

Mira mamá, salgo en la tele!!!


----------



## WasP (6 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Ilegal seguro que no porque no lo es.
> En todo caso alegal.
> Si el pueblo pueira convocar referèndums más a menudo otro gallo nos cantaría.



Referendums sí, pero por cosas que valgan la pena, y que sean legalmente votables. Y la indapandansia no es una de ellas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Ene 2023)

WasP dijo:


> Referendums sí, pero por cosas que valgan la pena, y que sean legalmente votables. Y la indapandansia no es una de ellas.



Hezpañordo con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (6 Ene 2023)

Tenía que ser forero.


----------



## Trurl (6 Ene 2023)

Yo fabricó bombas de morcilla y tocino ibéricos que inmediatamente hacen subir a valores mortales el nivel de colesterol de todos los afectados tras su detonación. Si queréis saber cómo se fabrica mandadme un privado que, si no, la policía se enfada y me sacan en las noticias como si fuera un criminal.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (6 Ene 2023)

Trurl dijo:


> Yo fabricó bombas de morcilla y tocino ibéricos que inmediatamente hacen subir a valores mortales el nivel de colesterol de todos los afectados tras su detonación. Si queréis saber cómo se fabrica mandadme un privado que, si no, la policía se enfada y me sacan en las noticias como si fuera un criminal.








Soy el sargento Bowman de telemáticos porcinos, ya tenemos su IP y será citado en breve.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

Up


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

*Acercandose a las 200.000 visitas...*


----------



## eloy_85 (7 Ene 2023)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Eso lo sabemos todos desde el incidente de la gorda con problemas de equilibrio.



cuál?


----------



## MaGiVer (7 Ene 2023)

eloy_85 dijo:


> cuál?



El de tu madre con los 7 negros.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (Lunes a la(s) 3:25 AM)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> AAINNS AINSS ESA CAAALLLVA ESE SOBRE PESO Y ME LLAMABA A MI GORDA , JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJ GORDA LA QUE TE VA A CAER HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! POR CIERTO EL SACAR FOTOS Y AUDIOS DE MI HIJA MENOR, DESDE TU CUENTA DE AZOG EL PROFANADOR Y MASIA TAMBIÉN ESTÁ DENUNCIADO SE ADJUNTARÁ A LA CAUSA PRINCIPAL, Y TAMBIÉN LA SUPLANTACIÓN A JORGE FERNANDEZ , QUE UTILIZASTE AUDIOS VIDEOS Y FOTOS, PARA INTENTAR SONSACARME ALGO. ME SUPLANTASTE A MI Y A ÉL E INTERACCIONABAS CON AMBOS, PARA PODER TENER ASI UNA INTERACCCIÓN CONMIGO... AH SE ME OLVIDABA *TAMBIÉN POR INTERACCIONAR CON EVA MARIA MORENO ALVARADO PATRICIA ROYAN BERGE JOSE ALBERTO SAEZ FUERTES Y OTRA ESCORIA QUE DELINQUEN EN TELEGRAM Y SOCIOS TUYOS DE DELITOS VARIOS EN TELEGRAM.. SI LO TENGO TODO DESCARGADO Y COMPARTIDO POR TODO TELEGRAM VICENTE JORGE ADRIÁ OS TIENE GANAS AHORA ES AMIGO MIO, PERO INTENTÁSTEIS INFRUCTUOSAMENTE ENGAÑARME Y PONERNOS EN CONTRA, UN BRINDIS POR LA VERDAD Y LA JUSTICIA REAL DE DISIDENTES REALES, A MAMARLAAAAAAAAAAA ! *_*TE VOY A FOLLAR BIEN PERO NO CÓMO TÚ QUERIAS PEDERASTA !!!! @El tuerto Bowman GRACIAS KAIKUS ALEJANDRA Y CIA.. *_



Recopilación de pilladas al gordo de las manos peludas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/nueva-pillada-al-travelo-de-las-manos-peludas.1841929/

Internet - PROARIO: La SORPRENDENTE y SINIESTRA VERDAD


----------

